# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Treba li svako dijete slobodno vrijeme za sebe?

## Lili75

Ponukana drugom temom, otvaram ovu. Pitam se *treba li svako dijete slobodno vrijeme za sebe?

*Da ne ide stalno na neke od svojih (brojnih) aktivnosti?
Da nema cijeli tjedan strukturirani raspored (barem ne u ovom popodnevnom dijelu)?

Sjećam se da sam kao dijete uživala u tim satima, radila ono što se meni radi, ono što me zanima, razmišljala o „svemu i ničemu“, odrastala, upoznavala samu sebe, spoznavala svijet oko sebe, itd. :Smile:  

Danas mi se čini da većina djece uopće nema vremena za ovu (po mom mišljenju) vrlo korisnu i iznimno bitnu aktivnost, da sami organiziraju svoje vrijeme (ne govorim o cijelom tjednu nego o tih par sati), da se sami nauče zabavit (iz dosade, da dosada je jako dobar poticaj), da spoznaju sebe, promišljaju i razgovaraju o stvarima koje ih muče, nauče uživat u SVOM društvu, i sl.

Često se na forumu spominje „gljivarenje“ djece, mislim da ja na ovaj način uopće nisam gljivarila (možda po nekima i jesam) nego sam uživala u tom vremenu na svoj način.
I dan danas volim imat slobodu i mogućnost da sama upravljam svojim vremenom i da imam vrijeme samo za sebe. To poštujem i kod djece, kad starija (5 god) kaže: "Ja bih sad malo bila sama i zabavila se, ja uzmem mlađeg bracu i zabavljam njega  :Laughing: 

Bez obzira na dob i različite karaktere djece, smatram da svatko ljudsko biće ima potrebu za slobodnim vremenom samo za sebe i da to donosi razne dobrobiti za unutarnji razvoj osobnosti.

Baš me zanima vaše mišljenje.

P.S.
Dvoumila sam da li da stavim tu ili pod Filozofski kutak  :Smile:

----------


## sasa

ja mislim da treba. i da djeci treba biti dosadno. jer inače će teško spoznati svoje interese. moj sin od 7 godina ide na karate, vrlo rekretivno, dva puta tjedno i od ove godine uči njemački, jedan na jedan, profa dolazi doma i radi s njim, isto jednom tjedno, jedan sat. ostale dane "gljivari", što god to značilo, u praksi najčešće znači da se rasteže po kauču i čita, ponekad se igra sa sestrom (koja je dosta mlađa), dva puta tjedno po pola sata igra ipad, i za vikend malo više gleda tv. ponekad mu dodji prijatelji. često mi svi zajedno idemo van popodne, predvečer, u šetnju, park, na kestene. ja volim da je sada tako jer kroz takav ležeran ritam stignem s njim spontano komunicirati i svašta saznati.

----------


## Anemona

Naravno da treba vrijeme za sebe i to puno vremena, kao i ja za sebe.

----------


## spajalica

Naravno da treba. Moji to imaju tako da stariji od kad nema boravka je sam dio dana doma, a ostalo je ili na nekoj aktivnositi ili skoli. sam ga organizira, tako da mora napisati zadacu, mora si pripremiti jelo (podgirjati). ostalo je na njemu. znam ga naci kad se vratim doma kako je na ulici, vozi bicikl, role ili je s loptom. znam da gleda i TV jer kad ga uplaim vidim tocno koji je zadnji program, a mogu i po glasnoci odrediti koji je ukucan zadnji gledao TV.
S obzirom da mu je ovo prva godina bez boravka, ja sam zadovoljna. nije jos niti jednom zakasnio u skolu, zadaca mu se zna potkrasti da je nije napisao (imamo e dnevnik pa se sve vidi). ne djeluje mi nezadovaoljan, sto pokazuje da ima dovoljno vremena za sebe.

Mladja ide u boravak, pa zapravo ima jako malo slobodnog vremena. No i ona se zavuce dio slobodnog vremena u svoju sobu.

No ono sto im je najbitnije je da li mogu van i da li neko moze kod njih. mislim da je to ideal njihovog slobodnog vremena. dok ja volim biti sama i gljivariti, jer mi to zivot zapravo jako malo dopusta.

----------


## tanja_b

Treba.
Ali problem nastaje kad se to "vrijeme za sebe" pretvori u buljenje u ekran (mobitelski, kompjutorski, tv).
Konkretno, to smatram problemom u našoj obitelji u zadnjih pola godine. Još nisam našla efikasno rješenje, osim stalnog tupljenja (već sam i sebi dosadna).
Mislim da se problem javlja kod školske djece u nekoj dobi, kad ih igračke više ne zanimaju toliko, a elektronski oblici zabave su previše atraktivni da bi ih se samo tako ignoriralo. Bar je takav slučaj kod mojeg.
Zasad, navlačim ga da igramo društvene igre (uvijek je u društvu zabavnije, ako već nije vani sa svojim društvom, dobri su i roditelji - još neko vrijeme  :Grin: ), a ponekad ga uspijem dobiti i na neku neobaveznu šetnju (i opet - još neko vrijeme, dok se ne počne sramiti da ga dečki ne bi vidjeli vani s mamom  :Grin:  ). Takvo "nestrukturirano" vrijeme i meni dobro dođe.

----------


## tanja_b

Eh da, od ove godine, kako nije u boravku, više se druži s dečkima iz razreda izvan boravka u školi, ali to njihovo međusobno posjećivanje se - uglavnom - svodi na igranje igrica, svaki sa svojim gadgetom u ruci   :Rolling Eyes: 
Puno mi je draže kad vani napucavaju loptu, imam dojam da mu je to ideal nestrukturiranog vremena, samo sad smo u dobu godine kad za to baš i nema dovoljno vremena (zbog ranog mraka).

----------


## čokolada

Mojoj (10) je "gljivarenje" potrebno jer ako kroz dan nema tog vremena, uzima si ga navečer umjesto spavanja (do 11 ili još kasnije) pa piše pričice, pjesme ili samo - mašta.

----------


## čokolada

Ima 2xtjedno odlazak u šk.str.jez. i 1x tjedno dramsku, i to joj je plafon aktivnosti. Inače je pokućarac i jamra kad se treba nekud spremati.

----------


## Lili75

Baš mi je drago da imam vas istomišljenice  :Smile: 

Naime, u zadnje vrijeme jako često čujem od mama iz svog okruženja: "Ma treba djecu samo nakrcat sa svim mogućim aktivnostima, da im je raspored natrpan i da ne stignu radit gluposti, ni razmišljat o njima"  :Confused:  

Znam ih dosta koji forsiraju djecu na mnoge aktivnosti (svaki radni dan imaju nešto), pokušavam shvatit pozadinu toga.

I ja nipošto slobodno vrijeme ne bih nazivala "gljivarenjem" ukoliko se stvarno ne radi samo i isključivo o buljenju u ekrane (TV, komp, mob). 
Iako i ja volim pogledat na TV-u dobar film  :Razz:

----------


## Lili75

kad čujem sve te priče o ovisnostima o tehnologiji, ne požalim ni sekund što još starijoj od 5,5 god niakd nisam pokazala i nikad nije odigrala nijednu igricu. Nije to garancija ničega u budućnosti,al eto nadam se da neće razviti tu vrstu ljubavi jer je bespotrebni kradljivac dragocjenog vremena kojeg danas imamo sve manje i manje.

----------


## Angie75

Po meni im treba puno više vremena za gljivarenje nego što ga imaju. Da ga bar ja imam!  
Mislim da mi živimo suludim ritmom (ja znam da ja živim) i što duže su izvan toga, to bolje za njih...

----------


## zika

definitivno treba svako dijete vrijeme za sebe. Potpuno se slažem s Tanjom da treba paziti da su svi ekrani tada isključeni....dakle, gljivarenje na staromodan način....

offtopic, ja osobno nekad pomislim da je to (staromodno gljivarenje- sam sa sobom, s knjigom, bilježnicom, flomićima i eventualno kasetofonom ili ekipom ispred zgrade u odnosu na moderno gljivarenje pred ekranima ili s kompicima s gadgetima)ključna odrednica u onom o čemu često filizofiramo da su starije generacijena u globalu neki način kvalitetnije nego novije (recimo-ja bih granicu povukla na 90-te, rođeni prije i nakon toga).

----------


## Angie75

> treba paziti da su svi ekrani tada isključeni....dakle, gljivarenje na staromodan način....


Moj je čak počeo pisati dnevnik, ja oduševljena  :Grin: 
doduše, vjerojatno je to utjecaj Grega, ne moj, ali nema veze!

----------


## Lili75

i ja sam pisala dnevnik godinama u to vrijeme (ajmo ga nazivat *slobodno vrijeme* please jer mi gljivarenje ima negativan prizvuk al ono baš) .

----------


## Anci

Naravno da trebaju imati. I mi, uostalom, trebamo.

Moja starija ima to vrijeme i istina, povremeno se poigra na tabletu, ali stvarno minimalno. Ona je zaluđena čitanjem pa sad guta knjige serijala Harry Potter i kojom brzinom ih čita, očito je da se ne igra puno s ekranima.
Moje obje cure vole to „slobodno vrijeme“ i vole smišljati priče, rade igrokaze, pišu scenarije pa snimaju filmove s plišancima  :Grin: 
Ono što ne volim je da mlađa baš nema puno slobodnog vremena jer smo (zajedno J) odlučili upisati je ove godine u glazbenu školu i to je veseli. No kako je još u boravku, cijeli dan joj je ispunjen i malo joj vremena ostaje za slobodnu igru. No, koristi svaki slobodan trenutak i radnim danom i bome vikendom.

----------


## Anci

Zaboravih tv: tv jako volimo  :Embarassed:  i to je nama vrijeme koje provodimo skupa. Dakle, ne gledaju djeca tv sama, a ja sam u drugoj prostoriji, radim nešto i sl. već gledamo iste emisije/serije/filmove. Ono, kauč, dekica, čaj, keksi i serije koje pašu svima.
Ja jako volim to naše vrijeme.
Onda komentiramo i razgovaramo o nečijim postupcima poslije i tako...

----------


## Mima

Ne znam treba li svako, ali moje definitivno treba. Ona stalno traži vrijeme za "igranje" - prije je to stvarno bilo igranje, a danas više piše, crta stripove i sl. 
Legendarno je kad je jednom za vikend rekla - štoo, ujutro sam učila, popodne su mi bile prijateljice, a sad ću gledati film - pa kad ću se ja stići igrati ??!!
Ona sad ima 3x tjedno aktivnosti, i to u blizini tako da ne treba veliko razvažanje, i to je i njoj a i nama kao obitelji maksimum maskimuma.

----------


## tanja_b

> kad čujem sve te priče o ovisnostima o tehnologiji, ne požalim ni sekund što još starijoj od 5,5 god niakd nisam pokazala i nikad nije odigrala nijednu igricu. *Nije to garancija ničega u budućnosti*,


Zaista nije  :Grin:  
U toj dobi ni moj nije imao pristup igricama, a kompjutor je palio da bi pisao u Wordu i Excelu.
Situacija se preokrenula s polaskom u školu i nekim drugim utjecajima.

----------


## sirius

Treba.
I moje ga si dijete stvori i ( puno) vise nego sto treba. Tj. on bi bio najsretniji kada bi svo njegovo vrijeme svijeta bilo -gljivarenje.

----------


## sirius

I da - gljivarenje za njega znaci buljiti u tehnologiju.
to je krenulo od cc 10 godine njegovog zivota. Prije toga je imao drugacije nacine gljivarenja ( npr. cimati roditelje).

----------


## zika

slažem se da izraz gljivarenje i nije prikladan, označava totalnu pasivnost (uz tv, mob,komp). kad rade nešto drugo- to je provođenje slobodnog vremena na aktivan način. uz gadgete baš postaju pasivni.

----------


## Lili75

> *slažem se da izraz gljivarenje i nije prikladan, označava totalnu pasivnost (uz tv, mob,komp). kad rade nešto drugo- to je provođenje slobodnog vremena na aktivan način.* uz gadgete baš postaju pasivni.


slažem se *zika*.

----------


## Mojca

Baš sam se to i ja pitala... sinoć mi mala susjeda od 8 godina kaže: doći ćemo opet, ali to ne može biti ponedjeljak, srijeda, četvrtak ili petak.  :Sad:  
Pa sam zazujala i pitala se kad to dijete diše po svom i čuje sebe. 

Pratim...

----------


## Mima

Ne znači da na te dane dijete nema slobodnog vremena, moja npr. ponedjeljkom ima aktivnost na koju joj ode manje od dva sata.
Znači danas je cijelo jutro kod kuće, kad dođe kući ima dva sata slobodna i onda aktivnost od sat i pol. 
To je još uvijek jako puno lufta.

Osim toga, ja sam sasvim sigurna da ima djece kojoj uopće nije potrebno toliko slobodnog vremena kod kuće, dapače - dosadno im je.
U kvartu u kojem živim ima stvarno puno djece koja su non stop vani, znače traže društvo, vole biti u društvu i za zaključiti je da uopće nemaju potrebe za nekakvim vremenom samo za sebe.

----------


## Lili75

> Baš sam se to i ja pitala... sinoć mi mala susjeda od 8 godina kaže: doći ćemo opet, ali to ne može biti ponedjeljak, srijeda, četvrtak ili petak.  
> Pa sam zazujala i *pitala se kad to dijete diše po svom i čuje sebe*. 
> 
> Pratim...


eh da to se pitam i ja...

Neki dan sam svjedočila forsanju djeteta da ide na engleski. Živim u zgradi u kojoj je Helen Doron i roditelji dovode djecu od najmlađe dobi. I tako taj dječak od nekih možda 4 god al dosta je visok, dolazi s roditeljima, nosi ga mama na rukama, to je baš upečatljivo jer je fizički velik za nosit (a vjerujem i težak). ik reće tata daje mami mig iza leđa dječaka da kreće neka akcija, mama ga spušta pred samim ulaznim vratima, malac bježi doslovce otrči nekoliko metara dalje, oni odlaze po njega, on plače da neće, oni da mora i tako ga silom uvode opet noseći ga na rukama unutra  :Sad:  srce mi se steglo, tako mi je bilo žao tog djeteta.

Čemu to? Stvarno ne shvaćam, jel to liječenje nehih svojih frustracija, želja da imaju više nego roditeli sami u djetinjstvu, ambicije,...što već pogrešno je barem za ovog dječaka. To dijete je bilo tako žalosno, u agoniji,al jok mora se ići na engleski.  :Sad:

----------


## Bubica

moj nikada nema potrebe biti sam, bez društva vršnjaka, znači, ako može birati uvijek će prije izabrati društvo vršnjaka (pa s time i neku organiziranu aktivnost) nego biti sam...naravno, važne su mu nestrukturirane aktivnosti...e sad, ako mu ostaviš skroz za volju te nestrukturirane aktivnosti se svode na igranje igrica na kompjutoru, pri čemu se skajpom npr. poveže s par prijatelja pa igraju...meni je to sve ok u određenim količinama, naravno, ako baš popustiš kontrolu ode to...Voli biti i vani...

----------


## Lili75

> Ne znači da na te dane dijete nema slobodnog vremena, moja npr. ponedjeljkom ima aktivnost na koju joj ode manje od dva sata.
> Znači danas je cijelo jutro kod kuće, kad dođe kući ima dva sata slobodna i onda aktivnost od sat i pol. 
> To je još uvijek jako puno lufta.
> 
> Osim toga, ja sam sasvim sigurna da ima djece kojoj uopće nije potrebno toliko slobodnog vremena kod kuće, dapače - dosadno im je.
> U kvartu u kojem živim ima stvarno puno djece koja su non stop vani, znače traže društvo, vole biti u društvu i za zaključiti je da uopće nemaju potrebe za nekakvim vremenom samo za sebe.


ej *mima* o tome i pričam. kad kažem svoje slobodno vrijeme, mislim da ga dijete organizira onako kako ono želi, to može biti doma, al može biti i vani u igri s vršnjacima.

Budimo iskreni jel bi itko od nas odraslih volio imati svaki al baš svaki radni dan neku aktivnost? Ja ne bih hvala lijepa. ne bih ni jagode sa šlagom jela svaki dan  :Laughing:

----------


## Lili75

> moj nikada nema potrebe biti sam, bez društva vršnjaka, znači, ako može birati uvijek će prije izabrati društvo vršnjaka (pa s time i neku organiziranu aktivnost) nego biti sam...naravno, važne su mu nestrukturirane aktivnosti...e sad, ako mu ostaviš skroz za volju te nestrukturirane aktivnosti se svode na igranje igrica na kompjutoru, pri čemu se skajpom npr. poveže s par prijatelja pa igraju...meni je to sve ok u određenim količinama, naravno, ako baš popustiš kontrolu ode to...Voli biti i vani...


*Bubica* al da bi bio vani i družio se s prijateljima trebaš imati slobodno vrijeme i bit odmoran (a ne nakon treninga i sl)?

i ja sam društven tip al ipak vrijeme za sebe je također nužno za upoznavanje sebe, svojih potencijala, mogućnosti, otkrivanje interesa i sl. ne znam meni je to bitno i potičem to kod djece.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Moja starija ima različite aktivnosti sve dane u tjednu izuzev petka. Sama je izabrala sve i jednostavno ne želi ni od čega odustati. Svaka aktivnost traje max. 60 min, no ona nije u boravku, pa ostalo vrijeme provodi kako želi. A želi: čitati, pisati, crtati, slaže legiće, pravi frizure lutki... Mlađa sa starijom ide samo na vjeronauk i progoni me da je upišem na pjevanje i na ritmiku. Svaki dan su vani, u parku, druže se s djecom ako je lijepo vrijeme ili se druže doma ako pada kiša. 
Tehnologija im nije dostupna i ne traže, ne zanima ih. Ja s njima puno radim, napravili smo lanternu za sv.Martina pa idemo po kvartu sutra s tim. Radimo od papira, imat ćemo razne radionice u prosincu, radila sam tematski rođendan oko čega su bile angažirane. To besposličarenje iliti glivarenje kod nas završi tako da dodju i kažu ajmo nešto napraviti. 
Idu rano spavati, pa se odmore, što nije nebitno.

----------


## Mima

Ali nemaju sva djeca mogućnost izaći iz kuće i naći društvo, kao što imaju u mom kvartu.
Recimo djeca moje poznanice koja živi u centru radije idu na strukturirane aktivnosti jer tamo imaju društva, nego da su doma, jer im je to dosadno.
A i nisu sve aktivnosti ozbiljne kao škola stranih jezika/glazbena ili naporne kao sportski treninzi - ima ih itekako koje su čista igra (npr. kojekakve dramske, lutkarske grupe itd)

----------


## Lili75

> Ali nemaju sva djeca mogućnost izaći iz kuće i naći društvo, kao što imaju u mom kvartu.
> Recimo djeca moje poznanice koja živi u centru radije idu na strukturirane aktivnosti jer tamo imaju društva, nego da su doma, jer im je to dosadno.
> A i nisu sve aktivnosti ozbiljne kao škola stranih jezika/glazbena ili naporne kao sportski treninzi - ima ih itekako koje su čista igra (npr. kojekakve dramske, lutkarske grupe itd)



Upravo o tome i govorim u treba im nekad bit dosadno iz dosade nauce puno.ne treba od toga zazirat pa im osmislit 5-dnevni full schedule
.
Uostalom na aktinostima upoznas druge al postat cete prijatelji tek kad zajedno provodite slobodno vrijeme bez vodstva tj.trenera predavaca voditelja whatever.

----------


## cvijeta73

> moj nikada nema potrebe biti sam, bez društva vršnjaka, znači, ako može birati uvijek će prije izabrati društvo vršnjaka (pa s time i neku organiziranu aktivnost) nego biti sam...naravno, važne su mu nestrukturirane aktivnosti...e sad, ako mu ostaviš skroz za volju te nestrukturirane aktivnosti se svode na igranje igrica na kompjutoru, pri čemu se skajpom npr. poveže s par prijatelja pa igraju...meni je to sve ok u određenim količinama, naravno, ako baš popustiš kontrolu ode to...Voli biti i vani...


potpis, ko da sam ja pisala. 
i, da,  ja sam olabavila što se tiče igrica na kompu. 
nema mi smisla to ograničavati na, nemam pojma, sat - dva tjedno.
ima 13 godina, svaki dan trening, subotom s nama planinari, nedjeljom ima utakmicu, voli biti vani kad je lijepo vrijeme, voziti biciklu, smišljati neke gluposti (što ekipa može smisliti...), al ima i malo, kako bih rekla, tog geekovskog u sebi  :Grin: 
nije isključeno da mu u tom smjeru, pa i u smjeru igri, ode i karijera. sad lupam, ali - u principu, i to je mogućnost. industrija igara je danas u strašnom porastu i tako će i ostati neko vrijeme, sigurno.
tako da ja to igranje gledam i kao ulaganje u budućnost.
:tješi_se:  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Nema ništa loše u dosadi, ali bilo bi glupo tjerati dijete da mu bude dosadno. Tj. ne puštati dijete koje to želi na aktivnosti je podjednako bezveze kao tjerato ono koje ne želi (naravno ako to ne stvara prevelike probleme obitelji).

----------


## cvijeta73

lili, a koliko je to potrebno vremena za sebe?
i, što je to prenatrpanost aktivnostima?
mislim, neki imaju teoriju da je djeci po defaultu previše i svakodnevan trening. 
kod nas - nije.
to mu je sad jedan od najvažnijih djelova njegovog života. 
taj dio bi mu recimo uskratila da nismo forsirali te treninge u vrijeme kad mu se nije dalo. 
sve ti je to individualno, a da bi se moglo postaviti neko univerzalno pravilo.
mene je sve živo zanimalo. sve. i išla sam na sto i jednu aktivnost i niš mi nije bilo previše.
bitno je poznavati i promatrati dijete, naravno, kao i u svemu. 
ok, valjda ima i tih nabrijanih roditelja koji djecu protiv njihove volje upisuju na plivanje, glazbenu, njemački i dramsku grupu.
mislim da je veći problem danas taj što ima onih koji svojoj djeci ništa od toga ne mogu priuštiti jer sve to, većina barem - košta. 
evo, meni bi preskupo bilo dodatno učenje jezika pa se opet tješim da moraju imati to slobodno vrijeme za sebe. ono, niš im neće faliti. iako, niš im ne bi falilo da dva put tjedno po sat vremena dodatno uče još neki jezik  :Grin:

----------


## larmama

_ Lili75 prvotno napisa 
kad čujem sve te priče o ovisnostima o tehnologiji, ne požalim ni sekund što još starijoj od 5,5 god niakd nisam pokazala i nikad nije odigrala nijednu igricu. Nije to garancija ničega u budućnosti,

_


> Zaista nije  
> U toj dobi ni moj nije imao pristup igricama, a kompjutor je palio da bi pisao u Wordu i Excelu.
> Situacija se preokrenula s polaskom u školu i nekim drugim utjecajima.


ni kod nas nije bila garancija, ni moja u toj dobi nije koristila računalo, ali zato je sada svaki ekran dobro došao i šalta se između njih. Trenutno je gledanje svega i svačega na youtube glavna zanimacija. Recimo danas mi je pokazala narukvicu koju je jutros isplela gledajući upute na youtubu. Čak mi je neki dan rekla da joj je super bilo plesti narukvice i ponavljati povijest  :Cool:  A koji je još ujutro ekran bio u igri ne želim  ni znati  :Grin: . S time da je ujutro imala izborni njemački i atletiku tako da je od 10,15 do popodnevnog polaska u školu rasporedila ekrane i zadaću/učenje. A sad se brusi na teoriju velikog praska. A što se tiče aktivnosti što je veća to ih ima više, ali ima i slobodnog vremena za aktivnosti po svom izboru. Mislim i ovu su po njenom izboru, ali mislim ove druge nisu fiksne nego na što ju put nanese

----------


## Anci

Cvijeto, dobro si rekla. 
Moje fakat vole tu svoju glazbenu, pogotovo sviranje. A glazbenu imaju 4 puta tjedno. Meni ne pada na pamet ne "dozvoliti" im da idu zato da imaju nestrukturiranog vremena. Mislim da cemo se svi sloziti da to nema smisla.

Ovo sto Mojca prica- konkretno, mozda to dijete koje nece doci na igru i ima altivnost u te dane. No, aktivnost traje 30-45 min, taj dan je bilo u skoli, mozda se vec igralo s vrsnjacima popodne prije aktivnosti i dosta joj je. Barem bi mojima bilo :D
Vole biti same kad dodju doma. Bas ovo sto Mima kaze- a kad cemo se mi igrati.

----------


## tanja_b

> A koji je još ujutro ekran bio u igri ne želim  ni znati


Ovako nekako je i kod nas  :Grin: 
Maloprije mi je ispričao kako mu je dopodne bilo dosadno nakon što je odvježbao svoje za glazbenu, pa je pozvao dvojicu prijatelja da dođu kod njega. I što su radili - svaki je gledao u svoj ekran i igrao neku igricu  :Rolling Eyes: 
Pitam ga, pa što niste uzeli loptu pa izašli van, bilo je lijepo vrijeme? - Ne zna. Nije im palo na pamet.
A neka ga, valjda je i to "vrijeme za sebe", npr. vrijeme za spoznavanje kako se ista igrica npr. ne mora sviđati i tebi i onom drugom  :Grin:

----------


## sillyme

Ja ne kuzim ono o rodjenima prije i nakon 90 i ekranima!?
ja sam rodjena puuuuno prije devedesetih a provela sam jako puno vremena pred raznim ekranima u djetinjstvu.
npr pred tv-om s prikljucenim commadore 64  :Grin: 
ili wolfstein 3D na 286-ici
itd
ne primjecujem da mi je to skodilo ni u skoli ni u zivotu
pa ne mislim ni da ce novim generacijama

inace, zadnja istrazivanja pokazuju da oni koji provode puno vremena igrajuci igrice imaju natprosjecne sposobnosti strateskog razmisljanja i odlucivanja (bas sam citala nedavno, ne mogu sad naci link). Sto svatko tko je proveo ogromnu kolicinu sati razvijajuci civilizaciju za put u svemir ili da pokori svijet, izgradi najbolji metropolis itd razumije i sigurno ne misli da je time nastetio svojim kognitivnim sposobnostima, dapace :jumping:

----------


## Lili75

Vidis syllime ja nisam provela djetinjstvo ispred ekrana i ne mislim da zbog toga ista danas fali.  :Smile: 
A ovisnika o gadgetima oko sebe vidim masu sto idraslih sto djece...treniraju se vec od 3.godine eno neki dan u cekaonici kod zubara svi do jednog klinca i to ovi mali 3-5 god s mobom i nesto po njemu drndaju uzaaas!!!mi jedini bojali i nesto crtali ko izrodi.

Ja mislim da djeca mogu puno kvalutetnije provest svoje vrijeme od tipkanja po gadgetima a sve ostali je ono tipa tjesenja samoga sebe.u mojim ocima pretjerano koristenje ima puno vise stete nego koristi. to je moje misljenje.

Svatko najbolje zna za sebe.

----------


## pikula

http://www.adiva.hr/roditeljstvo-na-kusnji.aspx
odličan članak Tanje Sever - dotakla se ove teme

----------


## Lili75

> http://www.adiva.hr/roditeljstvo-na-kusnji.aspx
> odličan članak Tanje Sever - dotakla se ove teme


*pikula* izvrstan članak, ja razmišljam isto ko da se družim sa Sever  :Smile: 

posebno u ovim dijelovima:

Vezano za to roditelji često nameću ili čak podrazumijevaju da i dijete od ranog djetinjstva treba biti uspješno i kompetentno. Stoga već u ranoj predškolskoj dobi upisuju djecu na izvanvrtićke aktivnosti, odvode ih na učenje stranih jezika, na balet, na razne sportove... U toj dobi djeca jesu spužve i motorički i misaono izvrsno upijaju pokret i znanja, ali to je nepotrebno jer u njihove živote unose sheme, institucije, vršnjake koji ih samo okrznu na satu engleskog, vršnjake s kojima se uistinu ne druže već ih samo viđaju srijedom… 

Takve aktivnosti donose obveze, a ne zadovoljstvo. Današnja djeca naučit će jezike uz računala i televiziju, kojima su svakako izloženi. No, naučiti mogu puno uz nas. I nas su slali na jezike, i mi moramo puno toga znati. Škole u kojima uče, klubovi u koje ih upisujemo ne moraju biti vrhunski, s pedigreom, jer i uz nas i ono što mi jesmo mogu dobiti puno, čak najviše.

Tehnika sve više zamjenjuje i ono što treba i ono što nije nužno mijenjati. Djeca i sama uviđaju kako računalom brzo dođu do informacija, kako je super komunicirati s prijateljima na velikoj udaljenosti. I nama je dobro imati sva kućanska pomagala. No, nije rješenje da nam zabavu i obiteljsko druženje mijenjaju beživotne kutije. Djeca se ozare nakon dobrog druženja s vršnjacima, najsretnija su nakon dobrog rođendana gdje su se smijali glasno - zabava je ondje gdje je živa riječ, glasan smijeh i pokoja nespretnost prijatelja, gdje je obitelj. I zato djeca vole ljeto, ne samo zato što nema nastave, i zato djeca vole Badnjak.

----------


## Anci

Vidis da podrzava racunala i tv  :lool: 
Sala  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> *pikula* izvrstan članak, ja razmišljam isto ko da se družim sa Sever 
> 
> posebno u ovim dijelovima:
> 
> Vezano za to roditelji često nameću ili čak podrazumijevaju da i dijete od ranog djetinjstva treba biti uspješno i kompetentno. Stoga već u ranoj predškolskoj dobi upisuju djecu na izvanvrtićke aktivnosti, odvode ih na učenje stranih jezika, na balet, na razne sportove... U toj dobi djeca jesu spužve i motorički i misaono izvrsno upijaju pokret i znanja, ali to je nepotrebno jer u njihove živote unose sheme, institucije, *vršnjake koji ih samo okrznu na satu engleskog, vršnjake s kojima se uistinu ne* *druže već ih samo viđaju srijedom…* 
> 
> Takve aktivnosti donose obveze, a ne zadovoljstvo. Današnja djeca naučit će jezike uz računala i televiziju, kojima su svakako izloženi. No, naučiti mogu puno uz nas. I nas su slali na jezike, i mi moramo puno toga znati. Škole u kojima uče, klubovi u koje ih upisujemo ne moraju biti vrhunski, s pedigreom, jer i uz nas i ono što mi jesmo mogu dobiti puno, čak najviše.
> 
> Tehnika sve više zamjenjuje i ono što treba i ono što nije nužno mijenjati. Djeca i sama uviđaju kako računalom brzo dođu do informacija, kako je super komunicirati s prijateljima na velikoj udaljenosti. I nama je dobro imati sva kućanska pomagala. No, nije rješenje da nam zabavu i obiteljsko druženje mijenjaju beživotne kutije. Djeca se ozare nakon dobrog druženja s vršnjacima, najsretnija su nakon dobrog rođendana gdje su se smijali glasno - zabava je ondje gdje je živa riječ, glasan smijeh i pokoja nespretnost prijatelja, gdje je obitelj. I zato djeca vole ljeto, ne samo zato što nema nastave, i zato djeca vole Badnjak.


cure,

odoh ja u psihologe  , ovo su bile moje riječi gore a  :Grin:  gle vrlo slično kod Severice u *pikulinom* članku:

"Uostalom na aktivnostima upoznas druge al postat cete prijatelji tek kad zajedno provodite slobodno vrijeme bez vodstva tj.trenera, predavaca, voditelja, whatever."

----------


## Lili75

> Vidis da podrzava racunala i tv 
> Sala


Reče "beživotne kutije"  :Laughing:

----------


## Teica

Pratim temu  :Smile:  !

Mi smo trenutno na 2 aktivnosti ali ona je dijete s punooo energije i sad smišljam da joj

"uvalimo" još nešto što uključuje fizičku aktivnost.

Dolaze zimski mjeseci, nećemo više moći sate i sate provoditi u parku a u stanu smo i 

ne može skakati i "ludovati" kao što bi mogla da imamo kuću s dvorištem, npr.

----------


## Lili75

> Pratim temu  !
> 
> Mi smo trenutno na 2 aktivnosti ali ona je dijete s punooo energije i sad smišljam da joj
> 
> "*uvalimo*" još nešto što uključuje fizičku aktivnost.
> 
> Dolaze zimski mjeseci, nećemo više moći sate i sate provoditi u parku a u stanu smo i 
> 
> ne može skakati i "ludovati" kao što bi mogla da imamo kuću s dvorištem, npr.


Jezično dobro sročeno  :Smile:

----------


## Teica

Dok sam ja pisala, vi ste već apsolvirale članak Tanje Sever  :Smile: 

Slažem se - dobro druženje s vršnjacima, obitelj na okupu - to je od neprocjenjive važnosti!

Moja Terr zbog toga i voli park tako jako: odmah im je pored škole i poslije škole - svi juriš u park!

Ma znate i same kako su te male cure (8 godina) slatke kad se onako iskreno zagrle, kad se smiju i trče zajedno, "ukrašavaju"

stabla nekim bobicama, cvjetićima, lišćem i travom - svakakve ideje imaju...

A kad se razilaze, na licima se vidi da su sretni  :Heart:

----------


## Teica

*Lili,* ​je l' me zezaš  :Smile:  ?

----------


## Lili75

Naravno draga . 
prekrasno si opisala to njihovo zadovoljstvo i srecu  :Smile:

----------


## Teica

Hvala ti  :Heart:  !

----------


## sasa

ja imam dojam, vec sam nekad o tome pisala, da danas mnogi roditelji osjećaju pritisak da djetetu sve omoguće i da dijete bude uspješno od ranih dana. osobno poznajem mnoge koji u predškolskoj dobi djecu upisaju na te nesretne strane jezike jer imaju dojam da će negdje zakasniti. kasnije se stvara dodatni pritisak u školi, pritisak zbog ocjena koje direktno odlučuju o upisu u srednju, pa imamo djecu koja uče u 2. osnovne par sati dnevno. štp je, osobno mislim, suludo. i ako dijete treba investirati takav trud u petice, možda naprosto ne bi trebalo imati petice. well, proširila sam temu, no htjedoh reći da ja kad pričam o previše aktivnosti, pričam o situaciji kada dijete i u "slobodno vrijeme" bude pod pritiskom da mora savladavati, napredovati, uspijevati. i ne mislim da postoji univerzalno rješenje koje kaže da je ok toliko i toliko sati igre tjedno, pa me smetaju patronizirajuće observacije o "tužnoj dječici" koju se pod prisilom vodi na engleski, nego ta mjera ovisi o finoj interakciji klinca i roditelja i roditeljskom kapacitetu da osjeti dijete i ne projocira u njega sebe i svoja htijenja. bar ne u prevelikoj mjeri, u manjoj to svi radimo.

----------


## cvijeta73

sasa, takoe! skroz se slažem. s tim da ovo - mnogi roditelji - to mislim da ovisi o nekom krugu u kojem se krećeš i mislim da nikako nije većina. jer kažem ti, znam i one koje djeci ne mogu priuštiti ništa jer im je skupo. nemaju tih 200 kn mjesečno pa puta broj djece koliko košta neka prosječna slobodna aktivnost. a kamoli jezik koji je skuplji. 

za moju djecu recimo u predškolskoj dobi nisu bile potrebne nikakve dodatne aktivnosti. to još kad vole svaki slobodni trenutak s nama provoditi  :Grin: 
j nije išao na ništa, a m je išla na ples dva puta tjedno i to se stvarno nije moglo računati pod obaveza - dva puta tjedno po sat vremena, prilično neozbiljno. voljela je, imala je dva put godišnje nastupe i to je to. 
sa školom su im krenule i ove aktivnosti na koje ih moraš tu i tamo tjerati da idu.  :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

sad sam malo razmisaljala. mene nerviraju ove kategorije koje smo prvo uveli za sebe: stres, slobodno vrijeme, obaveze i sl. 
osobno mislim da sam obicna, ni da sam pod stresom, da imam teze i lakse dane, da imam ponekad jako puno posla, a ponekad gljivarim. 
sve u svemu da imam zivot. tako i klinci. idu na jezike, ali tamo im je zabavno, super im je teacher. idu na sport, to zele. ali to je dnevno 45 min do 1 sat. od ostalih 24 sata ostane im dovoljno za sve. pa i za gljivarenje koje im treba dopustiti.

ali mislim da to nije bio pocetni problem. Jelka je pitala sta da radi, jer malu tjera na plivanje, a ova nije bas luda za tim. nisam ni ja bila luda za instrukcijama iz fizike u 3. srednje kad nisam ni imala fiziku. ali moji su smatrali da mi to treba. je pomoglo mi je u zivotu, nisam na faksu uopce ucila za taj ispit, dobila nisku ocijenu, koja je da sam samo ulovila knjigu u ruke mogla biti veca. nikad se nakon tih instrukcija nisam mogla sljubiti s necim sto ima fiziku u imenu, pa ni sa fizikalnom kemijom.
i sta mi se dogodi u zivotu? raidm sa fizicarima, na fizikalnoj kemiji. i super mi je. ali i dalje mislim da me roditelji nisu trebali tjerati na tu nesretnu fiziku. i sad imam jos otpor u nekim stvarima. samo govorim to nije moje podrucje. ali lome me po malo, pa sad recimo rijetko kad kazem za temperaturu u C vec u K (naravno stvari koje radim, ne u obicnom zivotu.)

jelka nadji nesto sto ce cure prigrliti punim srcem, sto je vama lakse organizacijski. cure su nabrojala sinhorno plivanje, mozda nesto drugo. nemoj je gurati na to nesretno plivanje.

----------


## spajalica

evo mi kad pratim sve na forumu zaboravim da je Lilly otvorila novu temu koja je proizasla iz stare. sorry, jednostavno ne pratim na satu.

----------


## sirius

Lili, meni jedno nije jasno...
ako dijete treba ( a treba) imati vrijeme samo za aktivnosti koje nisu obavezne i koje su njemu po volji, kako bi onda u tome se naslo zabranjivanje ili ogranicavanje aktivnosti koja njega veseli ( a nama se cini glupa , beskorisna ili cak stetna(?)).
Ok, jasno da se tu aktinosti razlikuju po dobi i spolu.
Ali sto bi 13-godisnjak trebao ciniti , ako mu je najdraza aktivnost igranje igrica on -line i komuniciranje preko skajpa?
Ok, i meni je to malo bedasto, i ne vidm za sebe neko veselje , ali zar sam ja mjerilo?
Sjecam se da sam u toj dobi takoder igrala jednu igricu na comodorcu 64 danima, a i opsesivno sam citala ( jedne cijele skolske praznike) sve nastavke " gricke vjestice".
Ponekad M. zaista i besciljno luta po okolici sa ekipom iz ulice, ali zapravo rijetko, nije bas lud za takvom vrstom akivnosti.
ok, on je malo puknut na informaticku stranu ( ko sto cvijeta kaze).
a ova mala od 6 godina, ona ima sve vrijeme svijeta. Ne ide na aktivnosti, sama si smislja aktivnosti i zabavu. 
Ali ona je jos mala, stariji je tek krenuo na izvanskolsku aktivnost u prvom razredu sa gotovo punih 8 godina.

----------


## Anemona

Ne stignem sve sad čitati, pa da samo nabacim svoje mišljenje.
Mojem djetetu treba jako puno vremena "bez strukture", "bez moranja". Jednom sam i temu otvorila i ostala prilično neshvaćena, jer sam i ja takva.
Mene ubija tempo dizanje - posao - ručak - nešto - nešto - nešto - spavanje.
Nesretna sam kad znam da mi dan koji slijedi ima potpunu strukturu.
Treba mi vremena za luftati mozak, a i dijete je potpuno jednako.

S druge strane smatram da dijete treba imati dovoljno fizičke aktivnosti i ako se slobodno vrijeme sastoji samo od kompjutera i TV, meni je to loše.

Naravno da mu dozvolim (i puno previše) ekrana, ali ne može cijeli dan provesti u kući.

----------


## Elly

> Naravno da trebaju imati. I mi, uostalom, trebamo.
> 
> Moja starija ima to vrijeme i istina, povremeno se poigra na tabletu, ali stvarno minimalno. Ona je zaluđena čitanjem pa sad guta knjige serijala Harry Potter i kojom brzinom ih čita, očito je da se ne igra puno s ekranima.
> Moje obje cure vole to „slobodno vrijeme“ i vole smišljati priče, rade igrokaze, pišu scenarije pa snimaju filmove s plišancima 
> Ono što ne volim je da mlađa baš nema puno slobodnog vremena jer smo (zajedno J) odlučili upisati je ove godine u glazbenu školu i to je veseli. No kako je još u boravku, cijeli dan joj je ispunjen i malo joj vremena ostaje za slobodnu igru. No, koristi svaki slobodan trenutak i radnim danom i bome vikendom.





> Zaboravih tv: tv jako volimo   i to je nama vrijeme koje provodimo skupa. Dakle, ne gledaju djeca tv  sama, a ja sam u drugoj prostoriji, radim nešto i sl. već gledamo iste  emisije/serije/filmove. Ono, kauč, dekica, čaj, keksi i serije koje pašu  svima.
> Ja jako volim to naše vrijeme.
> Onda komentiramo i razgovaramo o nečijim postupcima poslije i tako...


Potpisat cu Anci.  :Smile: 
Slazem se, trebaju slobodno vrijeme. 
Moja ga ima malo. Od ove godine ide i na moderni balet, sto znaci da u baletnu skolu ide 4x tjedno - ponedjeljkom i petkom joj lekcije traju sat i pol, a utorkom i cetvrtkom sat vremena. 
Uz to srijedom ostaje u skoli do 15h jer ide na naprednu englesku grupu. 
Ako ima baletni stage, on bude vikendom, subota i nedjelja po par sati, uglavnom jednom mjesecno. 

Dok dodje doma i poruca, bude 15h. Zadace uvijek ima dosta - "hitnih stvari" (od danas za sutra) u pravilu 4-5, ovih za druge dane jos toliko, a ona je tip da se voli sto vise toga osloboditi. Na razvazanje takodjer potrosimo vremena. Tako da nekad izmedju zadace i baleta jedva "dize glavu". 

I bas zbog toga joj je "gljivarenje" bitno. Ponekad se to svodi da jednostavno odspava, ponekad da poprica, jucer je recimo sve stigla napraviti prije baleta i ostalo joj je "cak" 20 minuta slobodnog vremena i odabrala ga je da se igra samnom, izmisljala je neku pricicu naglas, a kad se vratila s baleta se zavukla u sobu pripremati kreativne poklone za Bozic. 
Kisni vikendi nam se cesto svode na citanje zajedno, ili na gledanje filmova ili DVD-ova... Jedino sto se trudim je da to sto gledamo bude odabrano i da ima neki edukativni cilj, a ne da se gleda "bilo sto". 

Ja sam u njenoj dobi, uz muzicku skolu, ipak imala vise slobodnog vremena, cesce se igralo vani ili sjedilo s frendicom na stepenicama i pricalo. Sada imam dojam da su visi razredi zahtjevniji nego sto su meni bili (skolsko gradivo je detaljnije, i MM kaze to isto). 

Kod nas je jedino pravilo da se "gljivariti" moze nakon sto su odradjene sve "hitne" obveze.

----------


## cvijeta73

meni je  krivo što moja djeca neće u glazbenu školu ni pod razno. ma ne mora ni glazbena, neki tečaj ili sl. 
ja recimo isto nemam ama baš nikakvo muzičko obrazovanje, a voljela bih da ga imam. kad vidim note ko da gledam u kineska slova otprilike.

----------


## Bubica

B je sada krenuo na tečaj gitare u centru za kulturu, jedan puta tjedno po dva sata - to je super varijanta, čisto da pokupi osnove i da može cure šarmirat gitarom  :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

Gdje je taj centar za kulturu? Moj stariji pokazuje isto interes za gitaru...

----------


## Elly

> kad vidim note ko da gledam u kineska slova otprilike.


Moja je dobila nauciti odsvirati dvije vrlo jednostavne pjesmice za sat muzickog u skoli. 
Pa je dosla doma i kaze, "Mama, on nas zasad uci po tipkama, ne po citanju nota.. ajd' me nauci". 
Pa sam ju naucila, otisla u skolu, dobila desetku.... sva sretna. 
Tako mi je bilo drago da sam isla u muzicku skolu! 

I jucer pricamo, i kazem joj, a ne bi ti mozda isla na zbor? Za instrument mi je manje zao (imamo doma klavijature, oboje ju mozemo uciti, ne mora i to biti skola - baletna skola je vrlo zahtjevna), ali jako mi je zao da ne pjeva vise, ima sasvim pristojan glas i raspon i voli pjevati, na zbor idu i njene frendice, a od 12. godine se mogu upisati u grupu koja obradjuje modernu glazbu. A ona kaze da ju zbor - ne zanima!

----------


## Bubica

> Gdje je taj centar za kulturu? Moj stariji pokazuje isto interes za gitaru...


konkretno, riječ je o Centru za kulturu Novi Zagreb, moguće da i u drugima ima sličnih programa.

----------


## Angie75

Hvala Bubice, pa to nam je blizu!

----------


## Trina

Normalno da im treba vrijeme za sebe, bez obaveza. I nek rade što žele u to vrijeme. Ja sam isto olabavila s igricama i kompjuterom. Nek se opuštaju i zabavljaju, imat će i previše obaveza kad narastu. Ja sam ustvari shvatila da meni nitko nije visio nad glavom dok sam bila dijete, moja obaveza je bila biti dobra u školi i to je to. Uživala sam i bilo mi je super. A ja ko dežurni policajac, te nemoj ovo, te nemoj ono, dosta..ma ko da me netko opalio po glavi i rekao da ja trebam stati na loptu i pustiti djecu na miru neka budu djeca. Mojima ne fali fizičke aktivnosti ni druženja, u školi su dobri, imaju po tri puta tjedno aktivnosti i to je to.

----------


## emily

da je bilo kompa i igrica i mobitela kad smo mi bili mali, vjerojatno bismo bili visili nad njima, kao i nasa djeca sada ... :Wink:

----------


## rehab

Naravno da svako dijete treba vrijeme za sebe, mislim da je totalno bespredmetno raspravljati o tome i da su roditelji koji silom guraju svoju djecu u raznorazne aktivnosti i očekuju izvrsnost od djece u svim tim aktivnostima rijetki ekstremi.
Forsirala bih poneku aktivnost kad mi dijete ne bi imalo prilike družiti se s djecom i izaći negdje, ili kad bi se radilo o teškoj gljivi.
Išli smo na Helen Doron, čisto radi zabave, da mu engleski uđe u uho i radi druženja ali djetetu je dosadilo i nisam forsala.

----------


## anledo

ja sam taj rijetki ekstrem medju roditeljima, i time se ponosim. tko bi rekao da smo samo drugi smjer, a ne i faks i svemir  :Smile: 

mislim da vecina slobodnog vremena treba i mora biti strukturirana, pola sata do sat dnevno za glljivarenje je sasvim ok i za nju, i za nas.

----------


## Lili75

Varas se rehab uopce nisu rijetki ekstremi to skoro pa postaje uobicajeno.Nazalost.

----------


## Lili75

Evo rehab da si anledina kcer dobila bi 30 min slobodnjaka i gotovo  :Smile: 

Anledo no offence tu ti post pa mi posluzi za primjer  :Smile:

----------


## pulinka

Na ovoj temi se apsolutno slažem sa Lili i svima koji misle da dete treba da ima vreme za sebe, tačnije vreme u kome samo bira kako će da ga provede. 
Većina vremena strukturirana i pola sata, sat za sebe? Mojoj deci to ne bi odgovaralo, a ni meni. 
Da li se u to vreme ubraja i put od/do raznih aktivnosti ili je taj deo uračunat u strukturirano vreme?

----------


## jelena.O

> išli smo na helen doron, čisto radi zabave, da mu engleski uđe u uho i radi druženja ali djetetu je dosadilo i nisam forsala.


nakon kolko mu je dosadilo?

Prošlu zimu smo imali opake terapije 3-4 puta što po gradu što u samoboru, klinca smo jedva namoljavali da ide.

----------


## Mima

Pa sad, jesu li u pitanju ekstremi ili je uobičajeno da roditelji forsiraju djecu na silne aktivnosti, to valjda ovisi, kako cvijeta kaže, o okruženju. U mom okruženju to su definitivno ekstremi, bolje rečeno - ne znam takve slučajeve. Djeca koju znam imaju većinom jednu, dvije ili pak niti jednu slobodnu aktivnost, i to im sveukupno ne oduzima baš puno vremena. 
Muzička škola je poseban slučaj, to jest zahtjevnija aktivnost, kao i ozbiljno treniranje sporta, ali tu jednostavno nema druge i ne može se na pola ići u muzičku. Slobodne aktivnosti treba i plaćati, treba djecu na to i razvoziti, ja svakako znam više roditelja koji ne mogu financirati aktivnosti/nemaju mogućnosti voziti djecu nego onih koji forsiraju ( doduše sve je više od nula).

----------


## palčica

Potpisujem sasu za roditelje sa pritiskom oko upisivanja na dodatne aktivnosti. Čini mi se da im rade medvjeđu uslugu jer teško je odvojiti vlastite ambicije od djetetovih stvarnih potreba.

Kao mami dvogodišnjaka sve mi se to činilo jako dalekim dok mi se kolegica s posla nije požalila da je umorna jer svog još ni trogodišnjaka vozi poslije posla na dvije vrste aktivnosti. Mene je to šokiralo. 

Mislim da je djeci najbolje učenje igra koja im kronično nedostaje. Sve ih više ima razvojne smetnje koje se mogu liječiti slobodnom igrom, bez strukture i kontrole, koju smo mi na svoju sreću ipak imali u djetinjstvima - uostalom bilo nam je i dosadno pa smo koristili maštu i kreativnost, a ne priručnike i savjete animatora kako se zabaviti. Iz svega toga smo puno toga učili pa i naš mozak, srce i tijelo. Zima i kiša su valjda normalne prirodne pojave i eto, u mom svemiru ne postoji loše vrijeme nego samo loša odjeća. Kišne čizme, kabanica i hop po lokvama i parkovima, šumama i gorama. Djeci ne bi sport trebao biti jedina tjedna fizička aktivnost, ali je mnogima pretpostavljam tako lakše. I navijam za gljivarenje. Ne pred ekranom (osim onog kao kod Anči). I za aktivnosti na koje dijete baš želi ići i s kojim se može intelektualno i energetski nositi pored ostalih svojih dnevnih obaveza, a ne da se raspada zajedno sa svojim roditeljima.

Iz perspektive nekog tko radi s djecom - nijedna plaćena aktivnost ne može nadomjestiti njihovo druženje i kvalitetno provedeno vrijeme s roditeljima. A to mnogima najviše nedostaje. Da zajedno kvalitetno gljivare.

----------


## Lili75

Pulinka drago mi je da se slazemo.

Mima ja zivim u naselju s punoooo djece.ne znam ama bas nijedno da ne ide ni na jednu aktivnost.

A "samo" 2 aktivnosti znace zapravo 4 od ukupno 5 radnih dana.


Jelena o imas odlican engleski u nasem vrticu na Kukuljcu skola Kramer i super je sto je unutar vremena dok su djeca u vrticu pa su poslije slobodni  :Smile: 
Leona krenula prije mjesec dana, uziva,kaze da je odlicno.to je 2xtjedno za razliku id helen dorona koji je 1xtjedno al nikad kraja pustanju tih pjesmica stalno doma. Ja ne bi ni upisivala Leonu da me ne gnjavi vec godinu dana a i ok mi je da je to gotovo do 16h.

----------


## Lili75

Palcice svaka cast od rijeci do rijeci potpisujem.

----------


## Mima

Pa evo kod mog djeteta ne znače 4 od 5 dana nego 3 od 5 dana jer je jedna aktivnost 1x tjedno, a radi se o aktivnostima koje traju sat i pol, i oduzimaju joj max 2 sata, sa odlaskom i povratkom.

----------


## Lili75

Meni je mima ta vasa kombinacija super 2 aktivnosti a 3 dana.
Ostane dovoljno vremena druge dane.

----------


## Ginger

Pa naravno da djeca trebaju slobodno vrijeme, svi ga trebamo 
Moja je najstarija, kad je imala 4 godine, htjela na ples i isla je - 2 puta tjedno
Iskreno, meni je to bila bezvezna akivnost, al ajd, njena zelja
I nakon dva mjeseca je splasnula odusevljenost, al dogovor je bio da mora zavrsiti ono sto zapocne
Sljedece godine nije htjela i nije isla
Tako da sa 5 godina nije imala aktivnost, osim skole klizanja mjesec dana po zimi -isto njena zelja
Onda je ove godine (sa sest) rekla da zeli na engleski i na plivanje
I ide - engleski dva put tjedno u vrticu, a plivanje tri puta tjedno poslije vrtica
Za sada uziva, a i meni se plivanje vise svidja od plesa  :Grin: 
Uz ove dvije aktivnosti ima jos jaaaako puno slobodnog vremena i svakako ga provodimo
Nekome ce zvucati da je ovo previse aktivnosti za sestogodisnje dijete, al meni nije - nismo je tjerali, sve je trazila sama, plus sto se jedna aktivnost odvija u vrticu pa  ne zahtjeva "trosenje" slobodnog vremena

Srednja cura ima 4 godin i nije izrazila zelju za bilo kakvom aktivnosti, niti mislim da je jos za to, jer je totalno razlicita od seke

Nemam ih namjeru nesto forsirati, al htjela bih da se rekreativno bave nekim sportom zbog zdravlja
I to cu im onako suptilno sugerirati  :Grin: 

Inace, potpis na sasu

----------


## Ginger

Da, plivanje traje 1 sat, i sa dolaskom i odlaskom oduzima oko sat i 15  do sat i pol, ovisi kak se brzo obuce

----------


## larmama

kad sam ja bila malo dijete nisam išla na nikakve aktivnosti pa ne vidim da sam nešto na dobitku  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Ma dapače, MM koji je išao paralelno u glazbenu, dakle stalno u dvije škole, zna neusporedivo bolje organizirati vrijeme nego ja.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Mislim da je djeci najbolje učenje igra koja im kronično nedostaje. Sve ih više ima razvojne smetnje koje se mogu liječiti slobodnom igrom, .


ja ne razumijem ove dvije rečenice, morate to malo jasnije pisati  :Grin: 
prvo, kojoj djeci kronično nedostaje igra? tvojoj, mojoj, čijoj?
a drugo, koje su to razvojne smetnje koje se liječe slobodnom igrom?

----------


## Lili75

Mima nema ti to nikakve veze nego ovisi o karakteru.nisam isla ni u kakve paralelke od skoli a bez lazne skrombosti izvrstan sam organizator.

Cvjeto mislim da palcica opcenito govori o djeci 21.stoljeca a drugi dio mislim da najlakse povezes ako uguglas dr.Rajovica iz Mense  :Smile: 
To je  bila tema vec par puta.

----------


## Anci

Sad cu ja kao naivka: ja, naime, ne znam takvu djecu kojoj nedostaje igra. Ne kazem da ih nema, ali nije to bas tako crno.
Djeca koja idu u skolu i borave tamo do 16 sati, imaju i tamo vrijeme za igru. Idu svaki dan van na sat, dva, a uciteljica sjedi na klupi dok se oni igraju. 

Pa bila je na forumu tema da ih nitko me kontrolira pa se redom svi i na to bune  :lool: 
Inace, ja sam pogledala na yt rajovica, svekrva mi je cak i knjigu nabavila. Svidja mi se pristup.

----------


## Lili75

Ja sam isla na jedno njegovo predavanje i izvrstan mi je.

----------


## cvijeta73

eee, to su moje omiljene rečenice i tvrdnje, djeci 21. stoljeća kronično nedostaje igra  :Grin: 
pa znam za rajovića, i meni se sviđa pristup, to smo i temu imali ako se ne varam prije par godina. 
ali, ne vidim poveznicu s ovom temom i s organiziranim aktivnostima  :Confused: 
i dobro kaže anci, živo me zanima koliko vas svoju djecu pušta da se sami igraju vani npr. prvi-drugi razred. ko da je alternativa tim aktivnostima ne znam, družba pere kvržice. pa se svakodnevno penju po drvima, svakodnevno u slobodno vrijeme voze bicikle, skaču...moja to i mogu jer živimo u takvom kvartu, ali većina mislim da ne. odnosno ne mogu ni moja jer u rijeci non stop pada kiša. i danas pada kiša. i nikad neće prestati kiša. oftopik.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

I ja se često pitam otkud tolika navala na aktivnosti od rane predškolske dobi, ali zapravo mislim da kod većine roditelja (od ovih koji si to mogu priuštiti i upisuju djecu na aktivnosti) uopće ne dominira želja za uspjehom i izvrsnošću njihove djece, nego nešto tipa - "sad je to in, to se nudi, ajde idem probati, vidjeti, kupiti..." kao što će i ti sami roditelji isprobati, kupiti, otići pogledati, konzumirati... bilo koji drugi predmet ili sadržaj koji se nudi. Jer se danas nudi sve, a "prije nije bilo ničega". Ono, kako će djeca gljivariti uz sve moguće i nemoguće što je dostupno, kad i mi roditelji imamo sve manje prostora za gljivarenje, cijeli nas svijet ometa u tome i nudi da konzumiramo neki strukturirani sadržaj.


Zbilja dosta djece oko nas ide na aktivnosti (ali dosta ih i ne ide), ali znam samo 2 mame čije oboje djece svih 5 dana u tjednu ima nešto, i one baš to predstavljaju na način "moramo, trebamo, to je važno za njihov život".
Ostali koje znam su više manje opušteni - "pa nek ide ako i dokle mu se sviđa". 





> eh da to se pitam i ja...
> 
> Neki dan sam svjedočila forsanju djeteta da ide na engleski. Živim u zgradi u kojoj je Helen Doron i roditelji dovode djecu od najmlađe dobi. I tako taj dječak od nekih možda 4 god al dosta je visok, dolazi s roditeljima, nosi ga mama na rukama, to je baš upečatljivo jer je fizički velik za nosit (a vjerujem i težak). ik reće tata daje mami mig iza leđa dječaka da kreće neka akcija, mama ga spušta pred samim ulaznim vratima, malac bježi doslovce otrči nekoliko metara dalje, oni odlaze po njega, on plače da neće, oni da mora i tako ga silom uvode opet noseći ga na rukama unutra  srce mi se steglo, tako mi je bilo žao tog djeteta.
> 
> Čemu to? Stvarno ne shvaćam, jel to liječenje nehih svojih frustracija, želja da imaju više nego roditeli sami u djetinjstvu, ambicije,...što već pogrešno je barem za ovog dječaka. To dijete je bilo tako žalosno, u agoniji,al jok mora se ići na engleski.



Ovo me potaknulo da pišem, jer se i mene moglo vidjeti u situaciji da mi dijete od 3 i 4 godine bježi sa sportske aktivnosti.  :Grin: 
A nisam ga htjela upisati da postane profesionalni sportaš, nego mu je doma omiljena zabava - napraviti si poligon od jastuka i poplona, stolice, fotelje i kuhinjog elementa - pa udri na penjanje i skakanje. U parku više visi naglavačke nego što hoda, pa reko - dijete tebi treba sport. Međutim, neće i neće - u 2 razdoblja njegovog malog života, sa 2 različite predškolske skupine, i stvarno super ekipom tih voditelja - nije mu palo napamet pustiti moju nogu ili vježbati ako ja nisam s njim na sredini dvorane (naravno, drugi roditelji nisu ni u dvorani). I vodila sam ga svaki put 2-3 puta, ne zato da ga prislim da vježba, nego da otkrijem u čemu je problem, i zašto djeca mlađa od njega mahnu mami, a njemu je super penjati se i visiti na spravama, ali ne bez mene... na kraju sam odustala od svega i nisam otkrila. A da me netko s prozora gledao...  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> i dobro kaže anci, živo me zanima koliko vas svoju djecu pušta da se sami igraju vani npr. prvi-drugi razred.


Evo ja. :Laughing: 
1. razred, igraju se na dvorištu, oko kuće, na livadi,... - "sami".  I to ne samo sad, nego već duži niz godina.
I uz njih dijete (4 godine), a bome i jedno manje.

Dok su bili mali, uvijek je bio netko uz njih, malo kasnije se netko od nas usput motao po dvorištu, pa kasnije ostavim otvoren prozor, da ih čujem,... sad izlaze van sami, igraju se sami, dolaze u kuću sami. Lijepo im je i falilo bi im da nije tako.

----------


## Angie75

I ja ih puštam (1. i 3. razred), ali živimo u takvom kvartu gdje se to može. I to je i meni preporod  :Grin:   Napokon obavim nešto na miru i po doma!

----------


## Jurana

U nas djeca idu sama vani već od 5 godina.

----------


## spajalica

MOji su sto bi ja rekla ulicari. idu van sami. balerina od 4. godine, a BC od 5. godine. no mi smo se tad preselili na selo i od tad su sami vani.
tulumare cijeli dan s Nerinim i ostalom ekipom. meni se sad crv straha skuplja i sjecam se inescinih rijeci da ce uskoro krenuti u sumu. znam da idu do ruba, ali ne znam da li bi bas zeljela traziti po sumi LOOL.

----------


## tanja_b

> Sad cu ja kao naivka: ja, naime, ne znam takvu djecu kojoj nedostaje igra. Ne kazem da ih nema, ali nije to bas tako crno.
> Djeca koja idu u skolu i borave tamo do 16 sati, imaju i tamo vrijeme za igru. Idu svaki dan van na sat, dva, a uciteljica sjedi na klupi dok se oni igraju.


Ja sam svojem nudila u 3. razredu da ga ispišem iz boravka, kao, da ima "više nestrukturiranog vremena za sebe", a on je odbio, radije je ostao u boravku jer se tamo igraju u razredu. 

Od ove godine, nema više boravka i češće je sam doma, pa si poziva frendove iz razreda "da se igraju". I jučer se, jadni, nisu mogli igrati jer im je wireless bio isključen (namjerno i planski  :Grin: ). I opet ja navlačim temu na svoj mlin, ali meni je zabrinjavajuće da se tri desetogodišnjaka ne znaju igrati bez pristupa bežičnoj mreži  :Undecided:  
Na kraju su završili na igralištu napucavajući loptu, ali to je bilo prisilno rješenje jer nisu znali što bi drugo. A da je padala kiša?

----------


## spajalica

tanja ja razumijem tvoj problem jer je i moj. na pitanje da li moze xy doci kod mene, ja im kazem moze ali struje nema. no koja mi je to utjeha kad odu kod drugog i struje ima.

----------


## emily

> kad sam ja bila malo dijete nisam išla na nikakve aktivnosti pa ne vidim da sam nešto na dobitku


a jesi li na gubitku?

----------


## Bubica

baš tako...
i, nije da ne znaju nego nemaju potrebu, jbg. ovo je zanimljivije!
moj je često bez kompa zbog škole, da vidiš kako onda svi znaju rizik igrati, ili, još uvijek, yugioh, često su i vani...
eto, ja djecu ne puštam van samu do prvog razreda, to nam je granica. Javni park, brdo djece, mene najviše strah da se polome a da ja nisam blizu...

----------


## cvijeta73

tanja, a šta bi ti da se igraju? memori?  :Grin: 
dok je sam doma, i još pada kiša, pa nek se igra ono što mu se igra, aj molim te.
spajalice, tako sam i ja pomislila, pa i nije tako loše kad su doma na kompu  :Grin: 
naime, slučajno sam došla do filmića na fejsu (pošto me moj tinejđer tako blokirao da njega za mene nema ni u tragovima na fejsu  :Rolling Eyes:  ), snimljenog od strane njegovih kreativnih prijatelja u vrijeme kad sam bila sretna jer se "igraju" vani. uzeli su prvu biciklu od m, dakle biciklu za cca trogodišnjake, otišli na neku nizbrdicu u kvartu, na sredini nizbrdice postavili rampu i jedan po jedan se s tom malom biciklom zaletavali preko rampe na nizbrdici, a jedan je snimao i montirao s muzikom. ima 4 nastavka. i oderanih koljena, dobro da nema slomljenih kostiju i potresa mozga.

----------


## Anci

džizs, cvijeto, bolje da su se umrežili  :lool:

----------


## tanja_b

> tanja, a šta bi ti da se igraju? memori? 
> dok je sam doma, i još pada kiša, pa nek se igra ono što mu se igra, aj molim te.


A što bi im falilo da igraju memori  :Grin: 
Ili da skupa bacaju lopticu u koš koji ima u sobi. Ili da šutaju lopticu po hodniku (i to su znali raditi, nekad, dok ih nije elektronika obuzela).
Ali oni se sastaju jedni kod drugih isključivo radi igrica, inače doslovno ne znaju što bi radili, to je meni zabrinjavajuće.
Uostalom, više puta mi je A. pričao kako je bio kod jednog od tih dečki doma, pa je htio da skupa igraju stolni nogomet, ili bacaju lopticu u koš, ili nešto takvo, a mali je odgovarao da ne može, i opet se sve svodilo na igrice ili PS.
Neki dan, kad su bili kod nas, A. im je predložio da skupa gledaju film, ali dečki su to odbili. Samo čekam kad više neće htjeti dolaziti k njemu zato što imamo stari i (pre)mali televizor  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Angie75

Moj mlađi se navukao na briškulu, sad kartamo po cijelo popodne  :Smile:  dok stariji bulji u minecraft  :Undecided:

----------


## Anemona

I moj bulji u Minecraft i Plants vs Zombies.

----------


## Zuska

Ja isto mislim da je djeci nestrukturirano vrijeme potrebno, neću reći gljivarenje, jer to vežem za ležanje na kauču i buljenje u ekran, a nekako imam averziju prema tome (to ni mene nisu puštali kad sam bila klinka). 

Međutim, mislim da se ne bi trebalo generalizirati "treba ovako ili onako" jer nisu sva djeca ista, ni mi roditelji, niti imamo iste uvjete. 
Mi smo se organizirali tako da dosta vremena provodimo s klinkom, praktički od kad je pokupimo iz vrtića do navečer - to uključuje obavezan park po bilo kojem vremenu (a tamo se možete penjati i po stablima), druženje s klincima, boravak doma... 
Iskreno, lakše mi je biti s njom vani nego doma jer se doma i dalje se rijetko zaigra sama. 
Ali voli biti uključena u strukturirane aktivnosti i stalno traži nešto. 

I tako smo je početkom šk. godine upisali da jednom tjedno ide na sportsku radionicu u grupu za djecu od 3 do 4 godine (iako će tek uskoro 3) i tamo se zaljubila u tetu i sve što rade, plus jako joj dobro ide pa rado ide. 
Onda je tražila zbor pa smo pokušali i to u zboru za predškolce, ali tamo joj je bilo dosadno jer nisu pjevali koliko je očekivala, pa se našla u susjednoj radionici, likovnoj. Tamo se isto skompala s tetom, a izgleda da voli te kreativne aktivnosti, to su nam i tete u vrtiću rekle pa nam je ova radionica - muko moja prijeđi na drugoga - jer ni tata ni ja nismo baš sretni kad se moramo baviti likovnošću doma  :Smile: 

I tako nam dijete koje još nema 3 godine ide na dvije radionice tjedno pa to može izgledati nabrijano, ali fakat nije....do tamo nam treba 10 minuta hoda, ona to hoće, kad ne bude htjela, neće ići. 

Ja sam 6 godina osnovne morala u muzičku 3-4 puta tjedno i to u drugi grad (sama vlakom). Morala, jer je to stari htio, a pri tom nisam bila uopće nadarena. Malo mi vrijedi znanje čitanja nota kad po sluhu ne mogu ništa odsvirati. Ali sam zato bila uključena u najmanje 5 drugih slobodnih aktivnosti po godini, a bila bih u još 5 da mi starci nisu branili jer, kao, popustit ću u školama. Sjećam se da sam jedno vrijeme učila samo da mi starci ne zabrane neku dodatnu aktivnost. 
Imala sam i dovoljno vremena za penjanje po stablima, igranje u susjedstvu s klincima rata, nogometa i svega što ide uz djetinjstvo. Nikad mi nije bilo dovoljno aktivnosti, imala sam rokovnik još u osnovnoj i uživala sam u činjenici da imam obaveze. Tada...a i sada mi dan bez obaveza izgleda kao protraćen dan. I tu se vječito natežem s MD....ja bih plan za svaki dan i svaki vikend...da ga iskoristimo najbolje, a njemu je ok i ništa ne raditi. Grozno  :Smile: 

Klinka mi se čini više na mene, ne znam da li da mi bude drago ili ne, lol. 

p.s. mi inače živimo u ulici u kojoj se djeca od najranijih dana do kraja osnovne zajedno igraju na ulici po cijele dane. Igraju graničara, smišljaju dućane, kuće, šatore, modne revije, slušaju muziku, pjevaju...u biti rade više-manje sve što i mi nekad i kad je lijepo vrijeme gušt mi ih je slušati na balkonu jer umirem od smijeha kako rješavaju sukobe među sobom ili se bune kad nisu dobili račun na blagajni  :Smile:

----------


## Mima

Dobro ti je ovo pitanje, cvijeta, naša djeca definitivno ne mogu biti članovi Družbe Pere Kvržice, tako da je alternativa - ulica.
Je li to baš dobra alternativa? Hm, meni se ne čini dobra, a možda i nije loša kad dijete ima 8 ili 10 godina, ali kasnije?
Naime palo mi je na pamet da ipak znam roditelje koji tjeraju dijete na aktivnost - ali radi se o 14-godišnjaku kojeg oni upravo žele maknuti sa ulice.

----------


## larmama

> a jesi li na gubitku?


mislim da jesam

----------


## Angie75

hm, pod uvjetom da ste ti ili tvoji roditelji pogodili aktivnost od koje bi imala koristi.

Mene su tjerali u glazbenu, čisti gubitak vremena i novaca  :neznam:

----------


## cvijeta73

e mima, ja zamišljam svoga kako  s 15 u parkiću na klupici nestrukturirano puši s frendovima po cijele dane  :Grin: 
mislim, može pušiti i kad trenira il se bavi nečime, to svakako. al ipak nije isto kad ti svaki dan imaš osim škole još koju obavezu.  :Undecided:  
škola je gotova u jedan, dug je dan još do spavanja.

----------


## Zuska

A oko nestrukturiranog vremena tada...Cvijeta me podsjetila da vječito trebamo biti zahvalni što smo preživjeli djetinjstvo. 

Govorim o nama klincima 7 do 10 godina u susjedstvu koji su se igrali vani, kad netko nije imao strace doma zvao mi ostale u goste i onda smo se igrali odraslih. Domaćin je morao skuhati kavu (pravu) i poslužiti ostale, ali ne samo kavom, nego ponekad i nekim likerom ili nekom dobrom hranom (npr. na cijeni je bio pršut i slično, ili po mogućnosti neka bonbonijera  :Smile: )) I onda bismo imitirali starce. To je trajalo dok se najmlađa nije izlanula pred odraslima da joj se tresu ruke pa smo dobili svoje. 

Inače, ta najmlađa nas je odala i dok smo u vrtićkoj dobi na jednom smetlištu pronašli hrpe tableta pa smo ih cuclali, ja sam kao odgovorna klinka zabranila da se gutaju i žvaču. Ako vas zanima kakav okus ima čepić, tu sam. 

Pa smo se goli u garaži igrali doktora. 

U nižim razredima OŠ krenuli smo kupovati Mlde Sorte (šteku da teta u dućanu ne posumnja da je to za nas) i onda bismo sjedili na stablu i pušili, takmičili smo se tko može popušiti cigaretu najviše, a da mu ne padne pepeo. To nam je trajalo dosta dugo...ali onda su nas otkrili pa smo i za to dobili. 

Imali smo akciju "prikupljanja" sitniša od odraslih da ne skuže, pa smo se takmičili tko može pojesti više Njofri. Nakon toga taj sladoled nisam u usta stavila sljedećih 20 godina (svi smo povraćali). 

S biciklom sam se spuštala po ulici tako da bih nogama stala na sjedalicu, rukama držala volan, a onda bih se uspravila, stojeći uspravno na sjedalici ponice koja je jurila strmom ulicom. Bilo je fora vidjeti kako se odrasli zgražavaju. U nižim razredima zgražavali su se dok bih sjedila na prozoru kuće nogama okrenutim prema van. 

O branju gljiva za koje smo "znali da su dobre" i loženju vatre i jedenju tih istih gljiva...da ne govorim (opet niži i viši razredi)...

Moj brat bio je x puta gori, on je imao konkretnijih situacija i ozljeda (fakat je dvaput izvukao živu glavu), da sad krenem pisati, mislili bi zapušteno dijete, a starci su nam bili umjereno strogi s postavljenim granicama...apravo u njegovom društvu nije bilo neke zapuštene djece...ali su od mnogo nestrukturiranog vremena imali vremena smišljati svakakve gluposti...npr. ozbiljne strateške napade..čega su starci postali svjesni tek kad im je policija došla. 

Uglavnom, umrijet ću od muke ako moja djeca budu radila ono što i mi u nestrukturiranom vremenu. Uf, sad mi se malo mobitela i kompa uopće ne čini kao loša ideja  :Wink:

----------


## Trina

Ja evo razmišlajm..kad sam bila mala, takvih aktivnosti je bilo puno manje ali i onda su postojali roditelji koji su svoju djecu davali na više aktivnosti jer su smatrali da je bolje tako nego ne raditi ništa. I gledam tu djecu sad kad su odrasli ljudi, da li su uspješniji, svestraniji, da li su postali vrlo uspješni u tom polju kojim su se bavili..Nisu. Niti je itko postao sportaš, niti glazbenik, ni jezičar..A bome nisu ni u boljoj formi nekadašnji sportaši, sve je to kratkotrajno i instant popunjavanje vremena. Ali se zato sjećam da smo pored kuće imali košarkaško igralište i da smo tamo provodili sve svoje vrijeme. I svi oni mali košarkaši većinom i danas igraju rekreativno sport, imaju su onda slobodnu volju, imaju je i danas. Plaža na je bila takoreći ispred kuće i nikome nije bila potrebna plivačka škola da se zaljubimo u plivanje i ronjenje. sad gledam svoju prijateljicu npr..mali joj ide par puta tjedno na plivanje, ljeti svaki dan. Znači on s plaže odlazi od svog društva plivati u školu plivanja. Kakvog smisla to ima? Milijun organiziranih sporotova a igrališta nams toje prazna. Imala sam vije prijateljice koje su išle u glazbenu školu, svirale fantastično a mrzile su to. danas ni jedna ni druga nemaju veze sa glazbom, uopće ne uživaju u njoj, kao ja npr koja sam sama naučila svirati gitaru i svirala s ekipom na tulumima.

Mislim, genijalno je kad dijete ide na aktivnosti u kojima uživa, ali kako može biti normalno da je djetetu čitav tjedan organiziran? Pa ja bi poludila da mi je svaki dan, čitav dan organiziran.

----------


## tanja_b

Meni se čini da količina izvanškolskih aktivnosti (ili obaveza, kako hoćete) treba biti u skladu s djetetovom dobi. Djetetu u vrtiću u principu ne trebaju takve aktivnosti, ali kasnije tijekom školovanja dobro dođu, npr. za popunjavanje viška vremena kad bi se inače mogle raditi gluposti  :Grin: 
Moj je u 1. razredu itekako tražio nepopunjeno vrijeme, a već u 3. si je samoinicijativno povećao broj aktivnosti s 1 (glazbena škola) na 3 (glazbena škola, strani jezik i sport). Ne vidim da mu fali vremena, pogotovo otkako nije u boravku, dapače, ima ga sasvim dovoljno i za nestrukturiranu igru (čitaj: igranje igrica na mobitelu  :Rolling Eyes: ) i za školske obaveze i za vježbanje.
Njegovi dečki iz razreda, koji ne idu na toliko aktivnosti, više vremena provode uz gadgete, ne primjećujem da su nešto puno kreativniji i nesputaniji, naprotiv.

----------


## spajalica

moj idu na jezik 2x tjedno, na sport 3x tjedno. razvozim ih ja. na jezik zelim da idu, a na sport zele oni. i eto 5x tjedno su zauzeti 45 min-1 sat. kao sto sam ranije napisala ne cini mi se neka tragedija. no znamo preskociti obavezu ako imam nesto drugo. npr. ako neko slavi rodjendan tad ne moraju ici na obavezu vec na rodjendan. i sl.

zuska citam tvoje krizam se, a onda pocije, joj pa i ja sam cuclala tablete, jer je tako trebalo. ja sam stosta od ovog tvog. par puta bila na sivanju/krpanju/sasatvaljanju. LOOL

----------


## cvijeta73

zuska, taman kad zaboravim na te tvoje tablete, ti ih opet spomeneš. majko moja. mislim da sam ih prvi puta spomenula djeci, da im sluučajno ne bi palo na pamet, a mislim da ću i sad. 
i ja mislim da je u ovome  ključ:



> Meni se čini da količina izvanškolskih aktivnosti (ili obaveza, kako hoćete) treba biti u skladu s djetetovom dobi. Djetetu u vrtiću u principu ne trebaju takve aktivnosti, ali kasnije tijekom školovanja dobro dođu,


plus ono što si poslije rekla - evo, tvoj uz tri aktivnosti, od kojih je bar jedna dosta zahtjevna, i dalje ima sasvim dovoljno vremena.
dobro, tu treba imati na umu koliko djeci treba vremena za školske obaveze i učenje.
mom - skoro pa ništa, pa je situacija da uza sve aktivnosti i dalje ima puno slobodnog vremena. 

još jedna anegdota iz nestrukturiranog vremena. živimo relativno blizu stadiona, 2-3 km, i njima četvorici je palo na pamet da zašto ne bi mogli bez karte ući na utakmicu rijeke. eto tako, pametnjakovići se dosjetili. tu su bile uključene i snage reda, oliti policija.

----------


## Lili75

> A što bi im falilo da igraju memori 
> Ili da skupa bacaju lopticu u koš koji ima u sobi. Ili da šutaju lopticu po hodniku (i to su znali raditi, nekad, dok ih nije elektronika obuzela).
> *Ali oni se sastaju jedni kod drugih isključivo radi igrica, inače doslovno ne znaju što bi radili, to je meni zabrinjavajuće.
> *Uostalom, više puta mi je A. pričao kako je bio kod jednog od tih dečki doma, pa je htio da skupa igraju stolni nogomet, ili bacaju lopticu u koš, ili nešto takvo, a mali je odgovarao da ne može, i opet se sve svodilo na igrice ili PS.
> Neki dan, kad su bili kod nas, A. im je predložio da skupa gledaju film, ali dečki su to odbili. Samo čekam kad više neće htjeti dolaziti k njemu zato što imamo stari i (pre)mali televizor



I meni bi bilo zabrinjavajuće, užasava me kad vidim u parku curice i dečke svi sjede na klupama, ne razgovaraju, ne gledaju se nego tipkaju po tim čudima.
To je čista ovisnost i nekako kao da im je mašta postala ograničena zbog tih igrica.

Mi isto imamo kvart u kojem djeca po cijeli dan trče, pentraju se, skaču, nabijajlu lopte i mislim da bi ih mogla bez problema pustiti van same al F. je još premali pa smo s njima ili mi ili neki drugi roditelji. S tim da mi sjednemo na kavicu i uopće ih ne gledamo , tako da nam često nisu u vidokrugu (rjeđe jesu  :Smile: ). Kad L. krene u školu meni je normalno da će se ići van igrati sama s društvom.

a kiša nam ne smeta, postoje kabanice.

kad je lijepo vrijeme, uvijek imaju nešto ili bic ili role ili loptu, to nam je pod normalno, a i kvart nam je za poželit.

----------


## larmama

Moja dok je išla u vrtić nije imala ništa nakon vrtića. Aktivnosti na koje je išla u starijoj vrtićkoj dobi su bile u sklopu vrtića i dok mi ne bi došli  po nju. Jedino smo znali ponekad imati zajedničku aktivnost, jedno vrijeme smo išle zajedno na bebe vidre, a i sjećam se da smo u nekom periodu išle mjesec, dva zajedno na njemačku glazbaonicu.
No kad je krenula u školu aktivnosti su se počele gomilati, za neke je sama došla doma i rekla da bi išla (glazbena, izviđači).

----------


## Mima

Kao i obično, i na ovoj temi se piše o djeci vrlo različitih dobnih skupina, vrtićka djeca su u vrtiću do 16-17 sati, pa se zaista može pitati treba li im nakon toga još aktivnosti (a ja mislim da ne treba).
Moja je u toj dobi išla na engleski i na muzički vrtić, ali ona praktički nije išla u vrtić pa smo je na aktivnosti upisali da barem na nešto ide.
Školsko dijete, npr. moje, dođe kad je škola ujutro kući u 12 h i ostatak dana ima slobodan. Pa ako onda u 19 h ima aktivnost, to nikako ne znači da taj dan nije imalo hrpu slobodnog vremena.

----------


## Mojca

> A oko nestrukturiranog vremena tada...Cvijeta me podsjetila da vječito trebamo biti zahvalni što smo preživjeli djetinjstvo. 
> 
> Govorim o nama klincima 7 do 10 godina u susjedstvu koji su se igrali vani, kad netko nije imao strace doma zvao mi ostale u goste i onda smo se igrali odraslih. Domaćin je morao skuhati kavu (pravu) i poslužiti ostale, ali ne samo kavom, nego ponekad i nekim likerom ili nekom dobrom hranom (npr. na cijeni je bio pršut i slično, ili po mogućnosti neka bonbonijera ) I onda bismo imitirali starce. To je trajalo dok se najmlađa nije izlanula pred odraslima da joj se tresu ruke pa smo dobili svoje. 
> 
> Inače, ta najmlađa nas je odala i dok smo u vrtićkoj dobi na jednom smetlištu pronašli hrpe tableta pa smo ih cuclali, ja sam kao odgovorna klinka zabranila da se gutaju i žvaču. Ako vas zanima kakav okus ima čepić, tu sam. 
> 
> Pa smo se goli u garaži igrali doktora. 
> 
> U nižim razredima OŠ krenuli smo kupovati Mlde Sorte (šteku da teta u dućanu ne posumnja da je to za nas) i onda bismo sjedili na stablu i pušili, takmičili smo se tko može popušiti cigaretu najviše, a da mu ne padne pepeo. To nam je trajalo dosta dugo...ali onda su nas otkrili pa smo i za to dobili. 
> ...




Ajme  :Heart:  koje lijepe slike... 
Moja najbolja prije je dva put lomila ključnu kost na skejtu... ja sam se tukla s dečkima, vjerovatno bi danas završila u popravnom domu. 

Moji starci su redovito radili piknike sa svojim frendovima, mi klinci smo šalabazali po prirodi, satima nitko nije znao gdje smo... često smo se igrali na slapu jednog potoka, upadali u potok, bili mokri... i ostali mokri...  :Smile:  

I onda gledam scenu od jučer, pozvali smo Smjehuljicinu prijateljicu s parka... puno su se družile prije vrtića, tada još svaka sa svojom čuvalicom i baš se vole... bilo bi mi žao da se izgube, pa sam pozvala njenu mamu da dođu na igranje. Nas troje odraslih, pije čaj i kavu, sramežljivo grickamo muffine, oslovljavamo se s vi... pažljivo nadgledamo svaki njihov pokret, slušamo CD s dječjom glazbom... ma mislim, čisti dizaster...  :Rolling Eyes:  

Zadatak za sljedeći susret: preći na ti... alkohol ne mogu nuditi, trudna je.  :Laughing:

----------


## tanja_b

> Moji starci su redovito radili piknike sa svojim frendovima, mi klinci smo šalabazali po prirodi, satima nitko nije znao gdje smo... često smo se igrali na slapu jednog potoka, upadali u potok, bili mokri... i ostali mokri...  
> 
> I onda gledam scenu od jučer, pozvali smo Smjehuljicinu prijateljicu s parka... puno su se družile prije vrtića, tada još svaka sa svojom čuvalicom i baš se vole... bilo bi mi žao da se izgube, pa sam pozvala njenu mamu da dođu na igranje. Nas troje odraslih, pije čaj i kavu, sramežljivo grickamo muffine, oslovljavamo se s vi... pažljivo nadgledamo svaki njihov pokret, slušamo CD s dječjom glazbom... ma mislim, čisti dizaster...  
> 
> Zadatak za sljedeći susret: preći na ti... alkohol ne mogu nuditi, trudna je.


Ali vjerojatno niste tako šalabazali u dobi od 4 godine  :Grin: 

Moj ima takve slobodne igre u prirodi kad idemo na planinarenja (očekivano, budući da živimo u širem centru grada, pa tu gdje živi ni nema pristupa prirodi, osim trulom povrću i smeću na placu nakon zatvaranja  :Grin: ). I baš si mislim, kako je njemu bolje nego meni po tom pitanju, on ima prijatelje u školi, ima društvo s planinarenja, viđamo se s još nekim obiteljskim frendovima koji imaju djecu istog uzrasta, uglavnom, ima bogatiji društveni život nego ja u njegovoj dobi, i tako još od vrtićkih dana.

----------


## pikula

kad pričamo o školskoj dobi svelo se opet više manje na problem ekrana.nama se to u životu ok posložilo u školi su zabranjeni, a kod kuće je limit 60' dnevno oš mobitel oš tv oš komp biraj. ljepo su se naučili računat koliko traje serija, da viš kak skaču slagat torbu dok su reklame da im se ne bi uračunalo lol. i za park imamo pravilo čim prestane igra i sjedne se za mobitele ili se idi igrat sam ili predloži novu igru ili ideš doma. to pravilo strogo provodim jer to što su znali čut ividjet na tuđim mobitelima još imam ptsp.  na igrice tj komp idu samo kod jednako paraničnih prijatelja gdje su računala i mobiteli parkirani u dnevnom boravku i nikad kad su sami doma. kad se sjetimda sam ja vukla telefonske žice po stanu do faksa da bi imala malo privatnosti ne pada mi na pamet da mi desetogodisćnje dijete ima de facto ured u sobi  bez nadzora  a ja samo da financiram i čudim se.  e kad ima puno pravila igra postaje zabavna. tako i ovo onda igra i legomechanics i zovu se prijatelji na društvenu igru i ide se nabijat lopta van i kad sipi kiša, a da imaju sve neograničeno bili bi spojeni na aparate 0-24 i još bi bili nesretnu, debeli i\ili prištavi ma neš majci još da ih onda tješim

----------


## Lili75

Meni je isto ovaj Zuskin opis prekrasan. 
i baš bi voljela da mi djeca budu malo vragolani, to mi je baš simpatično i potičem ih da rade "sitne " nepodopštine, meni je to fora, takva sam bila i ja. Ne nadgledam ih, opuštena sam,a što sad ako netko padne i razbije se, polomi se koja kost,a Bože moj   :Laughing: i meni je bila napukla ključna kost.

Ja ko da sam ostala zarobljena u onom starom vremenu  :Grin:  

Sjećam se jednom prilikom u osnovnoj školi, moj razred (ne svi al velika većina) je odlučio iz protesta da pobjegnemo s nekog sata. Ja sam u školi bila prava štreberica, sve 5,0, i uvijek po p.s.-u al nije mi dolazilo u obzir da ne budem sa svojim razredom u tom bjegu.
I tako mi napuštamo školu, spuštamo se u prizemlje, kad naletim na svoju mamu, ona je bila nastavnica u toj školi i pita me gdje ćeš ti, ja kažem cijeli razred bježi sa sata, pa idem i ja s njima. Kaže meni mama: Ajde onda idite brzo! 

Baš mi je bila ok reakcija mame, danas nisma sigurna koliko bi mama tako reklo djetetu ili bi reklo vrati se natrag na sat mog kolege (ja bi svojima rekla da markiraju radi solidarnosti s razredom radilo se o nekom testu ne sjećam se više valjda 2 testa u 2 sata istog predmeta zaredom  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> kad pričamo o školskoj dobi svelo se opet više manje na problem ekrana.nama se to u životu ok posložilo u školi su zabranjeni, a kod kuće je limit 60' dnevno oš mobitel oš tv oš komp biraj. ljepo su se naučili računat koliko traje serija, da viš kak skaču slagat torbu dok su reklame da im se ne bi uračunalo lol. i za park imamo pravilo čim prestane igra i sjedne se za mobitele ili se idi igrat sam ili predloži novu igru ili ideš doma. to pravilo strogo provodim jer to što su znali čut ividjet na tuđim mobitelima još imam ptsp. na igrice tj komp idu samo kod jednako paraničnih prijatelja gdje su računala i mobiteli parkirani u dnevnom boravku i nikad kad su sami doma. kad se sjetimda sam ja vukla telefonske žice po stanu do faksa da bi imala malo privatnosti ne pada mi na pamet da mi desetogodisćnje dijete ima de facto ured u sobi bez nadzora a ja samo da financiram i čudim se. e kad ima puno pravila igra postaje zabavna. tako i ovo onda igra i legomechanics i zovu se prijatelji na društvenu igru i ide se nabijat lopta van i kad sipi kiša, a da imaju sve neograničeno bili bi spojeni na aparate 0-24 i još bi bili nesretnu, debeli i\ili prištavi ma neš majci još da ih onda tješim



svaka čast *pikula,* najlakše je dignut ruke i reći nek se igraju. Šta's sad  :Grin: 

Al voljela bih da ova tema ne bude toliko u "svjetlu ekrana" (kako reče *pikula*) nego slobodnog vremena djeteta kako je i postavljena.

----------


## Mojca

> Sjećam se jednom prilikom u osnovnoj školi, moj razred (ne svi al velika većina) je odlučio iz protesta da pobjegnemo s nekog sata. Ja sam u školi bila prava štreberica, sve 5,0, i uvijek po p.s.-u al nije mi dolazilo u obzir da ne budem sa svojim razredom u tom bjegu.
> I tako mi napuštamo školu, spuštamo se u prizemlje, kad naletim na svoju mamu, ona je bila nastavnica u toj školi i pita me gdje ćeš ti, ja kažem cijeli razred bježi sa sata, pa idem i ja s njima. Kaže meni mama: Ajde onda idite brzo!


 :Heart:  

Izgleda da sam i ja zarobljena u onom vremenu... srećom pa se svako malo sjetim svoje mame i njene tvrdnje da se djece više ne znaju igrati. A meni se činilo da imamo najkul igru na svijetu... Ispred moje zgrade nije bilo igrališta, igrali smo se na parkiralištu, među autima ili u parku s ukrasnim grmljem (ono s plavim bobicama za pljucu)... i navlačili smo neopisive količine kutija iz dućana da bi napravili kućice... a kad bi našli pravnu kutiju od bombonjere, okrenuli bi onaj plastični komad u kojem stoje bomboni, i napravili od njega tipkovnicu, ma što tipkovnicu, komandnu ploču svemirskog broda... u doba Blejkove sedmorke.  :Smile:  
I nama je bilo super... a mama je stalno govorila da se mi ne znamo igrati.  :Smile:  Eh... 
Tako je valjda i s sad.

----------


## Trina

Moji sinovi su berekini i nije to baš romantično ni simpatično kao što netko gore kaže. Od razbijenih stakala loptom, lunjanja biciklom svukuda, igranja košarke do 10 navečer dok ja zovem šezdeset mama znaju li di mi je dijete, do rasparanih hlača po koljenima na redovitoj bazi radi puljanja sličica (tapkanje ili kakoveć), padanja sa improvizirane ljuljačke (konop vezan na stablu), gađanja iz zračne puške pa zaborave da gađaju na putu kud ljudi prolaze, isprobavanja da li mačka može preživiti deset bacanja s prvog kata i nadanja da će krepati jer mora se provjeriti i ona teorija o 9 života, lovljenja zmija da se vidi njihova građa i snaga, praćenja cura pješke jedno 5 km dok ja čekam da se vrati iz škole, rastavljanja novih bicikla radi spajanja novog modela sa super genijalnim ekstra dodacima pa na kraju nijedna ne valja, građenja vozila s kojim ćeš se spuštati sve do rive i usput pasti deset puta..ustvari sve isto ko kad smo mi bili mali, samo što dođu kući pa odigraju igru na tabletu ili kompjuteru.

----------


## cvijeta73

ja stvarno ne kužim što ti je prekrasno u zuskinom opisu. kako cuclaju tablete i ćepiće iz smeća, devetogodišnjaci koji puše cigarete, jedu gljive, a pojma nemaju što jedu  ili sjede naopako na prozoru  :Confused:   :Grin: 
biće lako pričat o tome kad ti djeca imaju 4 godine, što kaže mima, i s tobom su i u obližnjem parkiću.

----------


## cvijeta73

evo, zna trina  :Grin:

----------


## Bubica

baš
ja sam skroz ok s time da moj ne izvodi "gluposti" po naselju
no, da i krene u tom smjeru sigurno bi bila popustljivija od oca mu koji je bio poprilično "nestašan" kao klinac, a sad puše na svaku  :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

Ne kaže se uzalud da Bog čuva djecu i pijance  :Grin:

----------


## Zuska

> Ne kaže se uzalud da Bog čuva djecu i pijance


Iskustveno potvrđujem drugi dio rečenice  :Cool:

----------


## emily

> Meni je isto ovaj Zuskin opis prekrasan. 
> i baš bi voljela da mi djeca budu malo vragolani, to mi je baš simpatično i potičem ih da rade "sitne " nepodopštine,


prekrasno ti je sto su na smecu nasli tablete i cuclali ih? u vrtickoj dobi
ili doma s frendovima pili roditeljski alkohol i kavu, a u ducanu kupovali steku cigareta i pusili? u nizim razredima osnovne skole

----------


## Trina

> baš
> ja sam skroz ok s time da moj ne izvodi "gluposti" po naselju
> no, da i krene u tom smjeru sigurno bi bila popustljivija od oca mu koji je bio poprilično "nestašan" kao klinac, a sad puše na svaku


Ajme, kod nas isto. Ovaj moj je bio užas živi kad je bio mali. I sad svojoj djeci neda ništa jer ga strah da ne budu ko on. Ali njegovi strahovi više nemaju toliko pokriće, budući da su nam djeca skoro pa prešli tu kritičnu dob za takve vrste gluposti, sad na snagu stupaju moje paranoje-alkohol i droga. Pitam se zašto me baš to toliko kopka  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

> Ajme, kod nas isto. Ovaj moj je bio užas živi kad je bio mali. I sad svojoj djeci neda ništa jer ga strah da ne budu ko on. Ali njegovi strahovi više nemaju toliko pokriće, budući da su nam djeca skoro pa prešli tu kritičnu dob za takve vrste gluposti, sad na snagu stupaju moje paranoje-alkohol i droga. Pitam se zašto me baš to toliko kopka


Pa to je to  :Smile:  Ne gine mi paranoja.

----------


## Mima

Meni u ovim opisima zaista nema ništa prekrasno, posebno ne dio sa zlostavljanjem životinje, niti ja nemam ovakve doživljaje iz djetinjstva, i ne bi mi bilo drago da ih moje dijete ima.

----------


## AdioMare

sve ovo zuskino mogu potpisati osim gljiva.
čak i sjedenje na prozoru. ja sam stanovala u obiteljskoj kući pa sam iz fore, naravno, uredno u sobu i ulazila kroz prozor.
pušenje se podrazumijeva, a naš se jedan pajdaš "u gostima" toliko nalio rakije da je na ispumpavanju završio. 
možda bi ga mi u svom strahu i ostavili da leži na ulici ali je naišla njegova starija sestra i tako je završio na hitnoj.
da dodam i ono čega se često s jezom sjetim da smo se igrali na pruzi, skoro svakodnevno u jednom periodu. 
ljudi su svašta bacali iz vlaka, a mi smo to skupljali i bilo nam je zanimljivo tamo, ako ništa samo sjediti pored/na tračnicama. 
zimi bismo odlazili na bagerske iskopine klizati. dobro se sjećam pucketanja leda ispod naših nogu. nikada nitko nije "propao", ali... 
ma, strava. dobro smo živi.

----------


## suncokret

kad čitam ove neke doživljaje iz djetinjstva igranje igrica na kompu/tabletu/mobu mi postaje sve simpatičnije  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

nisam ja bez razloga napisala da me strah sume. bas zbog mojih sjecanja iz djetinjstva  :Unsure:

----------


## tanja_b

> Meni u ovim opisima zaista nema ništa prekrasno, posebno ne dio sa zlostavljanjem životinje, niti ja nemam ovakve doživljaje iz djetinjstva, i ne bi mi bilo drago da ih moje dijete ima.


Nema ni meni. Prisjećam se, odrastala sam u kvartu koji je tada bio jedan od rubnih dijelova grada (danas je jedan od popularnijih  :Grin: ), igrali smo se na napuštenim gradilištima. Jednom sam prisustvovala "predstavi" egzibicionista (bez cenzure), jednom je frendicu i mene zapričao neki sumnjivi lik i krenuo nas voditi u nama nepoznatom smjeru (srećom, cijeli prizor je promatrao njezin tata s balkona pa je na vrijeme reagirao), jednom me udario auto (i opet srećom, prošla sam samo s hematomom).
Zapravo mi je i draže da sam kasnije bila toliko u obavezama od dvostruke škole, da mi to švrljanje po kvartu uopće nije nedostajalo.

Kompjutor s igricama smo imali doma, nabavili ga 1988., i jedno vrijeme smo i brat i ja provodili puno vremena za njim, kasnije manje iz jednostavnog razloga jer se pokvario. Ali cijela ta tehnologija je bila manje razvijena, pa nismo mogli visjeti po cijeli dan pred ekranom. A i za tv-program imam dojam da je bio kvalitetniji (npr. školski program TV Zagreb, ali i drugih TV bivše nam države).

Danas je ponuda sadržaja djeci općenito puno razvijenija nego prije 30-ak godina, od ponude slobodnih aktivnosti do ponude igrica na mobitelu. Kao i sve drugo, uostalom. Na kraju ostaje samo pitanje ravnoteže jednog i drugog. Za nestrukturiranu zabavu se ne brinem toliko, više puta sam se uvjerila da se i današnja djeca itekako znaju zabaviti kad nemaju elektroničkih poticaja u blizini (ključne riječi: "nemaju" i "u blizini"  :Grin: )

----------


## Mima

Da, jako zanimljive stvari isplivaju na površinu kad ljudi iz tih naših generacija krenu pričati o djetinjstvu; zaista mnogi imaju kojekakve doživljaje i situacije u kojima su se našli zapravo naprosto zato što su bili djeca bez nadzora. Ove situacije sa egzibicionistima i raznim vrstama napada ili pokušaja napada na djecu praktično svatko ima u svom sjećanju.
Mene osobno roditelji u gradu nikad nisu puštali da se sama igram na ulici kad sam bila malo dijete, a kasnije vrlo ograničeno.

----------


## Angie75

Ja se odmah sjetim filma Mystic river  :scared:

----------


## Tashunica

> sve ovo zuskino mogu potpisati osim gljiva.
> čak i sjedenje na prozoru. ja sam stanovala u obiteljskoj kući pa sam iz fore, naravno, uredno u sobu i ulazila kroz prozor.
> pušenje se podrazumijeva, a naš se jedan pajdaš "u gostima" toliko nalio rakije da je na ispumpavanju završio. 
> možda bi ga mi u svom strahu i ostavili da leži na ulici ali je naišla njegova starija sestra i tako je završio na hitnoj.
> da dodam i ono čega se često s jezom sjetim da smo se igrali na pruzi, skoro svakodnevno u jednom periodu. 
> ljudi su svašta bacali iz vlaka, a mi smo to skupljali i bilo nam je zanimljivo tamo, ako ništa samo sjediti pored/na tračnicama. 
> zimi bismo odlazili na bagerske iskopine klizati. dobro se sjećam pucketanja leda ispod naših nogu. nikada nitko nije "propao", ali... 
> ma, strava. dobro smo živi.


i ja mogu potpisati i doslovno mi je zlo kad se sjetim što smo sve radili.
moja djeca ne znaju ništa o tome i ispričat ću im eventualno kad budu imali 30 godina.
ne pada mi na pamet davati im ideje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cvijeta73

tash, ako su od te sorte, ne treba im davati ideje, ili kao lili, poticati ih na sitne nepodopštine - domisliti će se sami.
i uvijek morate imati na umu, bar ja imam lol ono što je i zuska napisala - sve su to smislila djeca normalnih, umjereno strogih roditelja sa postavljenim granicama  :Grin:

----------


## Angie75

kad se samo sjetim koliko sam stopirala (i to u studentskim danima, kad sam kao već trebala biti mudrija), i kome sam sve ulazila u auto (a i kamion)  :scared:

----------


## Elly

Meni, recimo, jako na zivce ide "gljivarenje" po shopping centrima u _pre-teen_ dobi. 

Od ove godine, frend od E. u drustvu jos par njih (mijesano cure/decki), bus, 15 € u ruke, i u shopping centar. Redovito. 11 godina imaju. 
A bzvz, taj gdje idu npr. nema ni kino ni nikakve zabavne sadrzaje, samo ducani i kafici. 
Odu u ducan s informatickom opremom, cure odu u Limoni i sl., i vec su se dale izbaciti iz jednog ducana. A nisu problematicni, iz kakti boljih su obitelji - samo su obijesni, prave se da su veliki, a roditelji ih pustaju. Pa se tu mijenja tema iz "gljivarenja" u pro vs kontra permisivnosti u odgoju. 
Taj decko sad svoje nagovara da ga ispisu sa nogometa (a igra na poziciji golmana, i dobar je u tome), kako bi mogao cesce van. 

Jos da se npr. ode u kino i na sok, ili na sportske terene da odigraju nesto...Ne, to je glupo. 

Pa kad tako nesto vidim, onda mi je drago sto je moja samu sebe natrpala aktivnostima koje - sto je najvaznije - voli i ne zeli preskociti zbog nikoga i nicega.

----------


## Mojca

> ja stvarno ne kužim što ti je prekrasno u zuskinom opisu. kako cuclaju tablete i ćepiće iz smeća, devetogodišnjaci koji puše cigarete, jedu gljive, a pojma nemaju što jedu  ili sjede naopako na prozoru  
> biće lako pričat o tome kad ti djeca imaju 4 godine, što kaže mima, i s tobom su i u obližnjem parkiću.


Nema ništa, samo budi slična sjećanja.  :Smile:  Nostalgija, niš drugo. 

Uopće ne znam što bi da napravi bilo što od onog što je Zuska napisala... ili Trina.

----------


## jelena.O

zato će trina i zuska bit opreznije, i možda predviditi ili zaskočiti još prije starta


kod nas ( mene) nije bilo takvih stvari, možda mi je najveći grijeh bio skakanje po lokvama, trčanje po livadama i gađanje s šljivama "nepostojećeg" kauboja.

----------


## Tashunica

> tash, ako su od te sorte, ne treba im davati ideje, ili kao lili, poticati ih na sitne nepodopštine - domisliti će se sami.
> i uvijek morate imati na umu, bar ja imam lol ono što je i zuska  napisala - sve su to smislila djeca normalnih, umjereno strogih  roditelja sa postavljenim granicama


da, u mojoj ekipi nije bilo niti jednog stvarno problematičnog djeteta,
ali smo imali bujnu maštu.
sreća pa nam pruga nije bila nadohvat ruke  :Grin: 
neki dan su nam prijatelji bili i imali smo baš tu temu.
od naših seoskih budalaština do gradskih, tu iz centra zg,
i zaključili smo da bi ubili boga u djeci da im takve stvari padnu na pamet  :lool: 
ali vjerojatno nećemo nikada saznati za puno stvari, kao što nisu ni naši.

----------


## AdioMare

> tash, ako su od te sorte, ne treba im davati ideje, ili kao lili, poticati ih na sitne nepodopštine - domisliti će se sami.
> i uvijek morate imati na umu, bar ja imam lol ono što je i zuska napisala - sve su to smislila djeca normalnih, umjereno strogih roditelja sa postavljenim granicama


ja se samo tješim da mi djeca imaju i od druge fele, ne samo moje. 
ćaća im je skroz transparentan, nema kod njega ovako, onako ako je tako. taj nikad ništ nije skrio niti zna šta je to ni kako se radi.
i tješi me da ni sama nikada nisam išla do kraja ni sa kakvim eksperimentima u srednjoj recimo.
uvijek sam imala onog cvrčka na ramenu koji mi je znao reći: e, sad je dosta ili to nikako ne.
ali kad se sjetim kako sam se samo znala ponositi svojom dobrom procjenom ( :Rolling Eyes: ) ljudi kojima sjedam u auto dok stopiram pa mi se nikada nisu dogodile neugodnosti kao mojoj frendici...
a u srednjoj sam u danu znala obaviti zagreb vlakom (iz slavonije) da stara nije imala pojma. 
u jutro bih otišla, kao, na neku probu zbora, nešto, a popodne sam, šatro, bila u školi - dok sam od doktora za školu uredno imala pribavljenu ispričnicu tako da sam i tu bila pokrivena.
danas mogu samo reći: uf.

----------


## Zuska

Ajme, da, gljivarenje po shopping centrima, to mi je žešći užas. Prvi put sam to vidjela u Americi pred x godina...a onda došlo i kod nas, kao i sve, uostalom. 

A što se tiče naše prošlosti, slažem se da smo mnogo više bili bez nadzora. I mnogo više poticani (ostavljeni) da budemo samostalni, tu čak imam i neke ozbiljne zamjerke starcima jer sam kao dijete dovedena u situacije u kojima se nisam smjela naći.
Kod nas je bilo normalno početi stopirati u 1. srednje (manja sredina), tako se najčešće i išlo u školu jer su busevi/vlakovi bili manje praktični...pa se to stopiranje ubrzo protegnulo i na šire područje, naravno starci nisu znali... 

Mislim, sve to može zvučati simpatično, kao djeca istražuju svijet, ali bili smo u nizu opasnih situacija.

Glasam ipak za malo jači nadzor od toga, a opet umjeren u smislu da se ne vrši pritisak na dijete. I glasam za umjereno imanje nestrukturiranog vremena. E sad, može li to imati utjecaja da budalaština ima manje, ne znam...

----------


## Zuska

> i tješi me da ni sama nikada nisam išla do kraja ni sa kakvim eksperimentima u srednjoj recimo.
> 
> uvijek sam imala onog cvrčka na ramenu koji mi je znao reći: e, sad je dosta ili to nikako ne.
> 
> ali kad se sjetim kako sam se samo znala ponositi svojom dobrom procjenom () ljudi kojima sjedam u auto dok stopiram pa mi se nikada nisu dogodile neugodnosti kao mojoj frendici...
> 
> a u srednjoj sam u danu znala obaviti zagreb vlakom (iz slavonije) da stara nije imala pojma. 
> u jutro bih otišla, kao, na neku probu zbora, nešto, a popodne sam, šatro, bila u školi - dok sam od doktora za školu uredno imala pribavljenu ispričnicu tako da sam i tu bila pokrivena. danas mogu samo reći: uf.


Identično, sve kvotano! 

(Samo nisam išla u Zagreb, nego u susjedni grad biti s dečkom. Onda bi on za par dana došao k meni. Uvijek smo nekako nalazili ispričnice.)

----------


## AdioMare

mislim, iz ovog zadnjeg pasosa se vidi da mi je bilo stalo ne ostaviti dojam neke problematične pa sam uredno pokrivala sve što je trebalo da izgleda ok, ali to me nije sprječavalo da radim po svom.

----------


## Tashunica

> ja se samo tješim da mi djeca imaju i od druge fele, ne samo moje. 
> ćaća im je skroz transparentan, nema kod njega ovako, onako ako je tako. taj nikad ništ nije skrio niti zna šta je to ni kako se radi.
> i tješi me da ni sama nikada nisam išla do kraja ni sa kakvim eksperimentima u srednjoj recimo.
> uvijek sam imala onog cvrčka na ramenu koji mi je znao reći: e, sad je dosta ili to nikako ne.


potpisujem ovo.
tata je štreber pa se nadam, jel.
i cvrčka sam imala, možda su iz iste obitelji, blizu smo odrastale  :lool:

----------


## AdioMare

> i cvrčka sam imala, možda su iz iste obitelji, blizu smo odrastale


pa zato mi ni nije jasno kako nisi skupljala limenke po pruzi  :Grin:

----------


## palčica

> Ja evo razmišlajm..kad sam bila mala, takvih aktivnosti je bilo puno manje ali i onda su postojali roditelji koji su svoju djecu davali na više aktivnosti jer su smatrali da je bolje tako nego ne raditi ništa. I gledam tu djecu sad kad su odrasli ljudi, da li su uspješniji, svestraniji, da li su postali vrlo uspješni u tom polju kojim su se bavili..Nisu. Niti je itko postao sportaš, niti glazbenik, ni jezičar..A bome nisu ni u boljoj formi nekadašnji sportaši, sve je to kratkotrajno i instant popunjavanje vremena. Ali se zato sjećam da smo pored kuće imali košarkaško igralište i da smo tamo provodili sve svoje vrijeme. I svi oni mali košarkaši većinom i danas igraju rekreativno sport, imaju su onda slobodnu volju, imaju je i danas. Plaža na je bila takoreći ispred kuće i nikome nije bila potrebna plivačka škola da se zaljubimo u plivanje i ronjenje. sad gledam svoju prijateljicu npr..mali joj ide par puta tjedno na plivanje, ljeti svaki dan. Znači on s plaže odlazi od svog društva plivati u školu plivanja. Kakvog smisla to ima? Milijun organiziranih sporotova a igrališta nams toje prazna. Imala sam vije prijateljice koje su išle u glazbenu školu, svirale fantastično a mrzile su to. danas ni jedna ni druga nemaju veze sa glazbom, uopće ne uživaju u njoj, kao ja npr koja sam sama naučila svirati gitaru i svirala s ekipom na tulumima.
> 
> Mislim, genijalno je kad dijete ide na aktivnosti u kojima uživa, ali kako može biti normalno da je djetetu čitav tjedan organiziran? Pa ja bi poludila da mi je svaki dan, čitav dan organiziran.


Potpis! (jeste se raspisale)
Kad sam pisala nekako sam mislila više na djecu mlađe dobi, one do škole, jer mi se slobodno vrijeme školaraca čini svjetlosnim godinama udaljeno. Ako spominjete tablete i gljive onda sam i ja za organizirane aktivnosti djece školske dobi.
Mislila sam na djecu vrtićke dobi i potrebu nekih roditelja da im prenakrcaju raspored u želji da im se to nešto razvije kako treba. Tu samo htjedoh reći da i slobodna i nestrukturirana igra ima svoje prednosti i da je ne treba stavljati u negativan kontekst jer je jednako potrebna kao i strkturirana aktivnost/igra. Oni kroz takav oblik igre razvijaju spoznajne procese, a i prilka su da roditelji spontano otkriju djetetove sklonosti i interese bez da ih manijakalno upisuju i ispisuju sa koječega. Takvom igrom uče na principu vlastitih pogrešaka i ispavaka, nositi se i izražavati svoje emocije i rade na svojim socijalnim vještinama koje današnjoj  djeci poprilično nedostaju za razliku od prijašnjih generacija. Ono što čujem od prof. tjelesnog je da djeci  kronično nedostaju koordinacijske vještine koje smo mi gradili besplatnom i dostupnom igrom u parku/šumi/livadi. 

Nisam protiv organiziranih aktivnosti, dapače, za umjerenost sam i kombinaciju. 
Djeci (vrtićka) koja su dobar dio dana u vrtiću, a poslije na nizu organiziranih aktivnosti često budu zakinuta za drugi oblik igre.
Naravno da će roditelji pronaći pravilan omjer za sebe i svoje dijete.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ajme, da, gljivarenje po shopping centrima, to mi je žešći užas. ..


ja to apsolutno ne razumijem. ono, nemaš para i hodaš po centru za kog boga. 
al ko sam ja da razumijem, ko da moram razumijeti :D
j nije u tom filmu, u centar ide samo u kino. 

a vezano uz stopiranje, majko mila. 
no čini mi se da današnji klinci stvarno više ne stopiraju. ili puno manje stopiraju pa ih ne vidiš, ne znam. dok se izlazilo u opatiju, bili smo raspoređeni na recimo biviu, svaka 3 metra jedan par.
da, i ja sam imala cvrčka. mislim da je cvrčak ipak bio strah od mame. mislim, strah...nije me ni tukla ni nešto kažnjavala. al kad bi mi se obratila onako s teškim prijezirom, ko zadnjoj šlapi i propalitetu ...brrr  :Grin:

----------


## Elly

> mislim da je cvrčak ipak bio strah od mame. mislim, strah...nije me ni tukla ni nešto kažnjavala. al kad bi mi se obratila onako s teškim prijezirom, ko zadnjoj šlapi i propalitetu ...brrr


Ajme koji dobar opis!  :Grin: 

X-am stopiranje, ali ajde, nisam bas cesto. Ruta nam je bila do Pazina, u Kukuriku, a onda je prestao biti trendy.  :Grin: . 
To je bilo tamo negdje, 4. srednje, nisam nikad isla sama... valjda sam i ja imala nekog vraga na ramenu. 

Al' kad se sjetim kako sam se (prilicno redovito) vracala kuci pjeske u Londonu, obicno bi do Finchley Road-a dosla s frendicama (netko bi nas dovezao ili nocnim busom), a onda pjeske kraj groblja kuci u moj kvart (koji nije bio povezan nocnim busom)... Bez imalo straha.

P.S. - ih, lazem - jednom sam se prepala, vidim tipu samo glavu iza zivice, a kad sam zasla za ugao - on seta psa... Mam' mi bilo lakse.  :Grin:  (a svejedno je mogao biti mass murderer  :Grin: ).

----------


## spajalica

> a u srednjoj sam u danu znala obaviti zagreb vlakom (iz slavonije) da stara nije imala pojma. 
> u jutro bih otišla, kao, na neku probu zbora, nešto, a popodne sam, šatro, bila u školi - dok sam od doktora za školu uredno imala pribavljenu ispričnicu tako da sam i tu bila pokrivena.
> danas mogu samo reći: uf.


Danas roditeljima sutradan stize na mail ako si izostao iz skole. Ovakovg sadrzaja pa se ti ispricavaj ispricnicama  :alexis: 

Postovani,

obavjestavamo Vas kako je Vase dijete Pero Peric, izostalo xx. xx. 2014. s nastave.
Ukoliko zelite odgovoriti na ovaj e-mail, odgovorite iskljucivo razredniku na adresu:
xy

1. sat, Hrvatski jezik
2. sat, Glazbena kultura
3. sat, Matematika
4. sat, Likovna kultura


S postovanjem, 
Osnovna skola XY

----------


## Lili75

> ja stvarno ne kužim što ti je prekrasno u zuskinom opisu. kako cuclaju tablete i ćepiće iz smeća, devetogodišnjaci koji puše cigarete, jedu gljive, a pojma nemaju što jedu  ili sjede naopako na prozoru  
> biće lako pričat o tome kad ti djeca imaju 4 godine, što kaže mima, i s tobom su i u obližnjem parkiću.


Ajd cvijeto pa nisam mislila bas na same aktivnosti nego na taj osjecaj bezbriznosti, opustenosti,nesputanosti i slobode.
Mi nismo imale takve aktivnodti.iako sam probala popusit cigaretu s 10god i vidje me nikad pusila zagovornica nepusenja i zdravog zivota.

Cure bas ste staromodne babe he he sala mala.

Ajd malo nepodoptina super dodje djetetu za razvoj.i istrazivanje. Od male frendice jako vole doc kod nas cik pogodi zasto ja im dam radit ludorihe i super se zabave. Al kad kazem NE sve stoje u vrsti  :Smile: 
Mog starog profu u gimnaziji su zvali sef pa se ti musli zasto? Joooj meni je moje/nase djetinjstvo bilo prekrasno.

----------


## Elly

> Danas roditeljima sutradan stize na mail ako si izostao iz skole. Ovakovg sadrzaja pa se ti ispricavaj ispricnicama


Da, ovdje pricaju da uvode elektronicki dnevnik, roditelj (i bez e-maila od skole) moze pogledati da li mu je dijete prisutno na nastavi.

----------


## spajalica

vidis ti to isto i na e dnevniku, ali i na mail ti stize obavijest o izostanku. za ove u osnovnoj nije frka, mislim koji ce prvasic izostati tek tako iz skole, ali sredenjoskolci vec hoce. kao sto svi znamo iz svog iskustva.

----------


## Lili75

Naravno odurno mi je sve sto ukljucuje bespomocne zivotinje.
Al evo da sam ja osnovnoskolka prije bi se zaljubila u jednog od trininih vragolana nego u u nekoj ugladjenog ustogljenog i uvijek cistog djecarca.  :Smile: 

Istina moji su jos mali za velike vratolomije mozda cu drukcihe pricat za koju godinu..

U sinu vidim dobar potencijal za jednog pozitivnog vragolana vidjet cemo...al sam ludara  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

lili, znaš kako se kaže, kad počneš idealizirati prošlost, a danas ništa ne valja, djeca se ne znaju igrati itd itd to ti je prvi znak da si - ostario  :Grin: 
tako da nismo mi starmodne babe  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

Uopce nisam sigurna jel mi se svidjaju e dnevnici. Mozda bolje da roditelji cesce i uzivo razgovaraju s razrednikom o svom djeteu ponasanju i ocjenama.

Ja bas i nisam markirala voljela sam skolu i ucenje. 
Sad vise djeca ne mogu ni smisljat ta kreativna rjesenja i odgovore kako izostat a da starci ne saznaju.

----------


## tanja_b

> Sad vise djeca ne mogu ni smisljat ta kreativna rjesenja i odgovore kako izostat a da starci ne saznaju.


Pa i bolje. Zaista ne vidim nikakve koristi u "kreativnom" izmišljanju izostajanja iz škole  :Confused:   kakva je korist od toga u budućnosti, umijeće "kreativnog" eskiviranja obaveza?

:štreberica koja nije sudjelovala u kolektivnim markiranjima:  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Tanja, nisam ni ja bjezala. Iz vise razloga- voljela skolu  :lool: , nisam htjela da se mama ili profesori ne razocaraju. A i meni samoj to nije bilo privlacno :/
Pamtim kad je jednom cijeli razred pobjegao, a nas troje ostalo, u ovom slucaju vise iz, ajmo reci, aktivistickih razloga jer nisam mogla shvatiti razlog bjezanja ostatka razreda. 

Svidja mi se obavijest da dijete nije doslo u skolu, ali mislim da bi bilo bolje da roditelj osobno opravda. Da se dijete ne ulogira samo :D i da se odrzi kontakt profesora i ucenika.

----------


## Tashunica

kćeri draga ako ovo čitaš samo se šalim  :Grin: 
drugi srednje, dva tjedna nisam bila u školi,
dvije frendice i ja.
i uspjela bih ja to opravdat, skoro jesam,
da od jedne prije mama nije bila na informacijama
i nazvala moju mamu  :kuhar: 
jedini šamar koji sam dobila u svom životu od roditelja dogodio se tata.
ali nije mene taj šamar zabolio, nego razočaranje u maminim očima,
ignorirala me danima, a ja sam ko psić skakutala oko nje.
i više mi nikada nije palo na pamet tako nešto napraviti :cvrčak:

----------


## spajalica

LOOL ne mozes dijete pravdati, bez obzira sto obavijest dobijete na mail, izostanci se pravdaju na stari dobri nacin. ispicnicom, odlaskom roditelja u skolu za do tri dana izostanka. na mail dodje samo obavijest da dijete nije bilo u skoli kao sto sam napisala. 
npr. BC je jedan dan bolio trbuh i zvali su me iz skole da dodjem po njega, sutradan mi je na mail stiglo da nije bio prisutan na zadnjem satu.

----------


## sirius

Lili moja, bila sam beskrajno kreativna u izbjegavanju nastave. Istina , u malo starijoj dobi. Oko 17 godine. Imala sam desetke sati izostanaka koje je na kraju morala opradati -mama.
u to vrijeme samo me je ljubav zanimala, pa sam na polugodistu uspjela skupiti pet negativnih ocjena, a na kraju godine sam uspjela imati dva popravka. I onda sam uspjela se ne pripremati za popravak i pasti na prvom roku.
Drugi rok sam imala dan prije odlaska na maturalarc...i vjerovala ili ne moji roditelji su povjerovali u moji pricu da cemo ocjene dobiti tek nakon drugog roka popravaka jer je razredinca bila pijana ( istina , zena je cugala , ali da sam bila uvjerljiva-jesam).
moji roditelji nikad ne bi saznali da sa imala popravke , i to na drugom roku , da ih razrednica nije nazvala da im kaze da ne brinu jer sam ( eto !) prosla na drugom roku.
U ono sto sam sigurna za svoje starije dijete jest da on nikad ne bi bilo u stanju zakuhati takvu glupost i izvuci se sam iz nje. Isto tako znam da ja sigurno necu biti majka puna povjerenja i lezernosti.

 :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> .
> 
> Al evo da sam ja osnovnoskolka prije bi se zaljubila u jednog od trininih vragolana nego u u nekoj ugladjenog ustogljenog i uvijek cistog djecarca.



Meni je taj streberski tip super  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> Pa i bolje. Zaista ne vidim nikakve koristi u "kreativnom" izmišljanju izostajanja iz škole   kakva je korist od toga u budućnosti, umijeće "kreativnog" eskiviranja obaveza?
> 
> :štreberica koja nije sudjelovala u kolektivnim markiranjima:


tanja to ja onako iz zezancije rekla.ni ja nisam bjezala osim valjda taj 1sat u osnovnjaku i mozda jedan sat u srednjoj zbog aktivistickih razloga ha ha

ja sam bila strepsa kao sto rekoh.
Ajme sirius ti prava kreativka bila.ideeees!


Anci pa moze se bit pametan streberko i vragolan. Ja sam mislila ba one zakocene koji se ne znaju i ne mogu opustit zbog silnih strahova iopasnosti koje vrebaju oko njih i svega cime su im glavice napunjene od strane dragih majcica  :Smile:  zekam se
 pa 

Paja sam decke ostavljala kad bih skuzila da imaju neke rupe iz zempljopisa ili ne daj Boze matematike. Grozna al znanje mi je bilo kriterij.jedan od.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> lili, znaš kako se kaže, kad počneš idealizirati prošlost, a danas ništa ne valja, djeca se ne znaju igrati itd itd to ti je prvi znak da si - ostario 
> tako da nismo mi starmodne babe


Nismo staromodne, nego stare babe....
Uh koje olakšanje.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Nismo mojca i ja smo moderne i prirodne a vi ste babci beeeeeee eto ti sad ....

Naravno da se zaje......

----------


## Lili75

Ovo prirodne se odnosilo da volio prirodnije stvari ajme ne znam se izrazit.tecat polivadi mi je puno veca fora od sta ja znam vec cega.
U toime taman sam krenula joggirat da istanem stoooo duze mlada  :Smile: 


Ozbiljno idem sad.trk.

----------


## Lili75

Kukulele tipfelera ...sorry idoh trcat i zatezat se. Cmok

----------


## Lili75

Ovo prirodne se odnosilo da volio prirodnije stvari ajme ne znam se izrazit.tecat polivadi mi je puno veca fora od sta ja znam vec cega.
U toime taman sam krenula joggirat da istanem stoooo duze mlada  :Smile: 


Ozbiljno idem sad.trk.

----------


## Peterlin

Nažalost, ovaj tjedan ne stignem čitati cijelu temu (iako mi se čini super) pa odgovaram samo na pitanje iz naslova:

Da, mislim da svako dijete treba slobodno vrijeme samo za sebe. Treba im ostaviti komad nestrukturiranog vremena jer to je jedini način da nauče kako da si ga sami strukturiraju tj. odaberu način kako će ga provesti. To je u pravilu odabir svakog pojedinca.

Kod sasvim male djece to se ponekad teško vidi jer su puno s nama, ali npr. moj mlađi je od najranije dobi pokazivao volju i želju da dio dana provede "sam sa sobom", po mogućnosti vani, izvan stana, a njemu to treba kao hrana, voda ili zrak koji diše. AKo mu to uskratimo, postaje neuračunljiv. Moj stariji nije tako izrazito tražio tu samoću, ali radi se samo o tome da on ima drugačiji način osamljivanja - pokrije se po glavi stručnim časopisom za računala (i tako već dosta godina) i uživa u tome da se bavi stvarima koje voli, recimo elektronikom. Za to mu ne smeta društvo istomišljenika, ali je u biti sam sebi dovoljan. 

Djeci školske dobi (koja imaju hrpu drugih obveza) često je teško osigurati taj komad "praznog hoda" koji im je nužno potreban, pa gledam da im bar vikendom ostavim jedan dan lufta + u tjednu kad imaju jedino slobodno popodne, pazim da se tu ne uguram s nekim svojim idejama. 

Ponekad to slobodno vrijeme provedu s društvom (u direktnom kontaktu ili se umreže preko računala) i ne prigovaram tako dugo dok ne izgube pojam o vremenu i prostoru, tj. dok uredno izvršavaju svoje zadatke u školi/školama i doma. Voljela bih da su malo više izvan kuće (ne na izvannastavnim aktivnostima, nego onako - da odu nekamo po svojoj volji) ali doći će i to vrijeme prije nego si ja mislim.

----------


## Peterlin

> Normalno da im treba vrijeme za sebe, bez obaveza. I nek rade što žele u to vrijeme.* Ja sam isto olabavila s igricama i kompjuterom. Nek se opuštaju i zabavljaju, imat će i previše obaveza kad narastu.* Ja sam ustvari shvatila da meni nitko nije visio nad glavom dok sam bila dijete, moja obaveza je bila biti dobra u školi i to je to. Uživala sam i bilo mi je super. A ja ko dežurni policajac, te nemoj ovo, te nemoj ono, dosta..ma ko da me netko opalio po glavi i rekao da ja trebam stati na loptu i pustiti djecu na miru neka budu djeca. Mojima ne fali fizičke aktivnosti ni druženja, u školi su dobri, imaju po tri puta tjedno aktivnosti i to je to.


Isto ovako.

Došla sam do zaključka da djeci i to dojadi, dođu u zasićenje i jednostavno se ostave toga i vrate drugim stvarima (knjigama, druženju vani, svojim kojekakvim drugim interesima koji nisu vezani uz računalo...). Ali trebalo je to iskusiti (ne djeca nego ja) i prihvatiti. Što naravno ne znači da se maloj djeci može dozvoliti neograničeno korištenje elektronike. Znači da treba imati mjere. I puno više im znači naš PRIMJER nego zabrane i kazne.

----------


## Lili75

Peterlin bas mi je drago da si nam svratila  :Smile:

----------


## Jurana

Kad sam radila u nastavi, jednom je cijeli razred pobjegao, ostala su samo dva učenika, cijela ponosna zbog toga što su primjereni i puni sebe jer ću ih, kao, ja hvaliti.

Ja ih od prezira nisam mogla pogledati u oči.
Cijeli razred utekao, a oni se ostali ulizivati.

Fuj.

----------


## Anemona

> Uopce nisam sigurna jel mi se svidjaju e dnevnici. Mozda bolje da roditelji cesce i uzivo razgovaraju s razrednikom o svom djeteu ponasanju i ocjenama.
> 
> Ja bas i nisam markirala voljela sam skolu i ucenje. 
> Sad vise djeca ne mogu ni smisljat ta kreativna rjesenja i odgovore kako izostat a da starci ne saznaju.


Mi imamo e dnevnik i strašno mi se sviđa. To ne isključuje informacije i sastanke.

----------


## Lili75

Baš tako *Jurana*, ja bih bila ljuta na svoje dijete da je kao ulizica ostalo i nije se solidariziralo s razredom  :Smile: 

Nakon jučerašnjeg trčanja mi je sinulo da smo *mojca* i ja zapravo još duhom mlade i otkačene i zato imamo razumijevanja za mlađe naraštaje i njihove nepodopštine   :Grin:  (*cvijeto* ovo je bilo za tebe  :Wink: )

----------


## Mima

> Kad sam radila u nastavi, jednom je cijeli razred pobjegao, ostala su samo dva učenika, cijela ponosna zbog toga što su primjereni i puni sebe jer ću ih, kao, ja hvaliti.
> 
> Ja ih od prezira nisam mogla pogledati u oči.
> Cijeli razred utekao, a oni se ostali ulizivati.
> 
> Fuj.


Srećom ne radiš više u nastavi.

----------


## Mima

Pazi, solidariziralo sa razredom. Ja bih to nazvala - popustilo pod pritiskom, ili pokazalo da je povodljivo.

----------


## Jurana

Vi svojoj djeci kažete da, ako cijeli razred ode, oni svejedno ostanu?

Meni su moji roditelji rekli da je u redu otići ako ide cijeli razred.

Valjda je u njima ostala mrva buntovničkog duha.

----------


## Mima

Buntovničkog prema kome ili čemu? Zašto je taj tvoj razred markirao?

Znači, svaki razredni klaun se može sjetiti da bi bilo zgodno markirati, i svi ga trebaju slijediti jer su inače izdajice i kukavice, bez obzira na razloge markiranja.

Možda su baš ta djeca koja su ostala u razredu a koje si ti proglasila ulizicama pokazala buntovnički duh prema razrednim ovnovima predvodnicima jer su im njihovi razlozi za markiranje bili preglupi.

Očito je malo teže biti buntovan prema vršnjacima nego prema školi, kad je i nastavnicima grupno markiranje super turbo cool.

----------


## Anci

Ja o tome još ne pričam sa svojom djecom jer su premali.
Nije ni moja mama vodila takve razgovore.
Ali nije u redu nazvati nekoga ulizicom jer je odlučio ostati.
Zašto mislite sa je to lakše? Po meni je linija manjeg otpora ići samo zato jer ide cijeli razred, a ne želiš. Nekad je "teže" ostati i izaći pred 25 učenika sutradan.

----------


## Anci

Mima i ja smo očito pisale u isto vrijeme, potpis.

----------


## Lili75

ok onda, nemam dijete u školi pa sam mislila da to utječe na broj obavljenih razgovora uživo: roditelj-učitelj.

----------


## Lili75

ovo je bio odgovor *anemoni* na e-dnevnik.

----------


## Lili75

a možda su ti koji su ostali, nisu ostali zbog nekog posebnog razloga (npr. ulizivanja) nego zbog straha od mame  :Laughing:

----------


## Anemona

> ok onda, nemam dijete u školi pa sam mislila da to utječe na broj obavljenih razgovora uživo: roditelj-učitelj.


 Meni ne utječe. Imamo redovne sastanke, idem na informacije kad poželim,...
Ovako je i još lakše, jer ideš na informacije s konkretnim pitanjima.

----------


## Tanči

> Buntovničkog prema kome ili čemu? Zašto je taj tvoj razred markirao?
> 
> Znači, svaki razredni klaun se može sjetiti da bi bilo zgodno markirati, i svi ga trebaju slijediti jer su inače izdajice i kukavice, bez obzira na razloge markiranja.
> 
> Možda su baš ta djeca koja su ostala u razredu a koje si ti proglasila ulizicama pokazala buntovnički duh prema razrednim ovnovima predvodnicima jer su im njihovi razlozi za markiranje bili preglupi.
> 
> Očito je malo teže biti buntovan prema vršnjacima nego prema školi, kad je i nastavnicima grupno markiranje super turbo cool.



Potpis.
I ja svoje dijete učim da sama odlučuje.
Nije još bilo potrebe za markiranjem, ali bih ju svakako podržala u odluci da ne nasjedne na ničije pokušaje manipuliranja.
Isto tako sama raspoređuje svoje slobodno vrijeme.
Odgovorna je i ni najmanje ne sumnjam u nju i njenu sposobnost prosudbe

----------


## Angie75

A možda su ti bili ulizice i ranije, sigurno ih Jurana nije prvi put vidjela na tom satu, nego je imala stav o njima i ranije  :Undecided: 

Ja bih u svakom slučaju voljela da moji razmišljaju svojom glavom i da ne budu povodljivi. No mislim da je djecu to teško "naučiti", moraju se i roditi s takvim karakterom vjerojatno.

----------


## Bubica

ja isto mislim da treba puno hrabrosti oduprijeti se pritisku grupe vršnjaka, cijelog razreda! ja bi voljela da moji razviju tu snagu, manje važno na pitanju markiranja, a puno više po pitanju pušenja, alkoholiziranja i sl.

----------


## Bubica

i, što znači - ulizice? dijete svjesno odluči da će biti ulizica?

----------


## sirius

Bas bih vidjela Lili kako bi joj zabavno bilo da joj djeca budu kreativni razredni klaunovi koji vise vole smisljati nestasluke na dnevnoj bazi nego uciti. :D
to bi bilo fora.
jer svi bi da im djeca budu MALO i PONEKAD nestastna, a ostatak vremena odgovorni i vrijedni odlikasi.
aha, bas to tako ide...

----------


## Jurana

Gore ste vi po meni opleli, nego ja po njima - točnije, ja učenicima koji su ostali nisam napravila ništa, ni rekla ništa, a to što sam mislila - moje je pravo.

Kolektivni odlazak s nastave ja doživljavam kao građanski neposluh ili štrajk, i tako se pokazalo i u ovom slučaju.

Nije bio problem u mom predmetu, nego u jednom drugom u kojem je nastavnica u 8. razredu ispitivala i gradivo 5., 6. i 7. razreda, i oni zbog toga nisu stizali ništa drugo, pa tako ni ono što su trebali za moj sat.
Pokušali su se pobuniti, ali ih nisu ozbiljno shvaćali dok nisu utekli.

Oni koji su ostali bili su u istom položaju kao ostali, nisu to bili neki najvrjedniji učenici kojima takav oblik izjašanjavanja ne treba.


Ono što su moji roditelji meni poručili nije bilo _budi povodljiva_, nego _nas se ne trebaš bojati, znamo i oprostiti_.

----------


## Lili75

Sirius mos mislit sto bi mi bilo zabavno. Nema sansone.

Ja nekako racunam da je nesto i u genima.mm i ja cisti streberi oboje al ja sam imala tu malu dozu spremnosti na avanturu i opravdani bunt .povodljiva nikad.nadam se da ce nas djeca slijedit.

Al brate mili hocete reci da ne postoje ulizice? Uvijek su postojale ulizice koje su sebi tako skupljale bodove kako djeca tako i odrasli. I meni je to bljak.

----------


## Lili75

Evo istovremeno smo pisale.
Jurana je dala dobar primjer.takav je bio i moj kad smo pobjeggli iz opravdanog razloga a ne povodljivosti.
Sorry pisem s moba.

----------


## sirius

Je, i ja sam imala takve opravdane razloge za markiranje.
Nisam njemacki voljela, bila mi je suncani dan na kavici drazi.
Gradanski neposluh zbog nedostatka izlaganja suncu , te opasnosti od nedostatka vitamina D?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Je, i ja sam imala takve opravdane razloge za markiranje.
> Nisam njemacki voljela, bila mi je suncani dan na kavici drazi.
> Gradanski neposluh zbog nedostatka izlaganja suncu , te opasnosti od nedostatka vitamina D?


x
meni je markiranje bilo modus operandi u srednjoj školi, 3-4 razred. a još sam skoro cijeli treći razred imala longetu na nozi i liječničke preglede na valjda tjednoj bazi  :Rolling Eyes:  
prvi razlog - ukalkuliraš u plan učenja - ok, stignem, ovo učim za današnji test, ovo markiram.
drugi razlog - ovo od sirius, dosadan profesor i kavica na suncu. 
a bilo je i trećih razloga tipa baš pod trećim satom se mora negdje ići ili s nekim naći. 
jedino građanskog neposluha nije bilo u niti jednoj varijanti. 

a niti razumijevanja roditelja, božemesačuvaj. mislim da joj ni dan danas nisam to priznala. 15-tak neopravdanih godišnje i još sigurno tri puta toliko opravdanih neopravdanih. 

da ne bude zabune, imam ja razumijevanja za te stvari, al ih ne podržavam. previše mi svježe još di bi to moglo završit  :Grin:

----------


## Bubica

hahaha
moj je osmi razred, koji građanski neposluh!? sva sreća, uopće im takve stvari ne padaju na pamet, niti na pojedinačnoj niti na grupnoj razini, niti jednom osmom razredu...
naravno da će toga biti u srednjoj, ne mogu to braniti, nikakve koristi, ali da ću mu reći: ",ajde ti, ako svi onda i ti obavezno da ne bi ispao ulizica" sigurno neću...B će i tako napraviti kako sam odluči  :Smile: , a s F ćemo vidjeti kako će plivati...

----------


## Anci

Pa, Lili, ti si zdusno potpisala Juranu i rekla da bi ti bila ljuta na svoje dijete zato jer se nije solidariziralo s ostatkom razreda. Poslije tek Jurana pise u gradjanakom neposluhu.

Ja se bas nisam susrela s gradjanskim neposluhom  :Grin:  tijekom svojeg skolovanja, razlozi za bjezanje su bili vise prakticni: naci se s deckom, sjediti na suncu i sl.

Ja sam jednom, ajmo to nazvati gradjanskim neposluhom prema ostatku razreda, ostala na satu s dvoje ucenika. Svi su pobjegli. I imali su svoj neki razlog zasto ne vole tu uciteljicu. 
Meni je taj razlog i onda i danas stran. I zato sam ostala sjediti u razredu. Danas mi je bas drago jer sam s 13 godina donijela takvu odluku.

----------


## Mima

I kod nas su jednom razredni klaunovi organizirali grupno markiranje, a bio je to čisti čin bulinga prema profesorici sa čijeg su sata htjeli da pobjegnemo; nije mi palo na pamet pridružiti im se niti u jednom trenutku, a sreća da nas je bilo dosta ulizica, pa je većina na kraju odustala.

Inače sam u srednjoj školi naveliko markirala, ali na svoju ruku i na svoju odgovornost, nisam organizirala narodne revolucije jer mi je bilo dosadno u školi.

----------


## anledo

> ...
> Ja ih od prezira nisam mogla pogledati u oči.
> Cijeli razred utekao, a oni se ostali ulizivati.
> 
> Fuj.


Super je cuti da netko tko bi trebao poducavati i odgajati (o da!) osjeca prijezir i gađenje prema (pretpostavljam) djeci - ucenicima. To objasnjava stosta devijantnoga u nasem drustvu.

----------


## maria71

> Super je cuti da netko tko bi trebao poducavati i odgajati (o da!) osjeca prijezir i gađenje prema (pretpostavljam) djeci - ucenicima. To objasnjava stosta devijantnoga u nasem drustvu.


djeca znaju biti svakakva.

kao i odrasli.

one koji  izbjegavaju moj sat  riješim po protokolu.sve po pe esu.

nakon nekoliko predmetnih ispita, više nikom ne pada da ode jer  me bije takav glas  :Smile: 

a na dopunsku se trči  :Smile: ))))

----------


## cvijeta73

o, da, imali smo i mi profesorice i profesore  kod kojih ti nije padalo na pamet markirati. 
al to je već za drugu temu.

----------


## anledo

> djeca znaju biti svakakva.
> 
> kao i odrasli.
> 
> one koji  izbjegavaju moj sat  riješim po protokolu.sve po pe esu.
> 
> nakon nekoliko predmetnih ispita, više nikom ne pada da ode jer  me bije takav glas 
> 
> a na dopunsku se trči ))))



je M. i djeca, i profesori znaju biti svakakvi.
i dok djeca jos uce kaj ce sa sobom u zivotu i kako ce se odnositi prema ljudskom rodu, profesor bi *trebao* voljeti to sto mu je 'gadljivo'. 
bas sam blaga, istina je da su meni FUJ odrasli ljudi koji se ne znaju nositi sa svojim profesionalnim ulogama. nije na Jurani da ih prezire, nego da ih nauci da i oni markiraju (ako je to socijalno prihvatljivo ponasanje), a ne da ih ne moze u oci pogledati? proradio mi socijalni pedagog, šta'š :D

----------


## cvijeta73

pa viš da je utekla iz nastave  :Grin: 
al, da, moram se složiti s anledom.
jurana, trebala si im održati kratko predavanje o građanskom neposluhu i solidarnosti. toj dvojici.

----------


## Peterlin

> Vi svojoj djeci kažete da, ako cijeli razred ode, oni svejedno ostanu?
> 
> *Meni su moji roditelji rekli da je u redu otići ako ide cijeli* razred.
> 
> Valjda je u njima ostala mrva buntovničkog duha.


Čekaj malo, da su ti roditelji rekli da je u redu da skočiš s nebodera od 20 katova, da li bi i to napravila? Znam da je ovo moje sad pretjerivanje, ali ne sviđa mi se. 

Ima pametnijih mjesta za bunt. Škola definitivno nije najbolje mjesto za to. Uostalom, može se u školi izražavati bunt i na primjereniji način ako netko misli da za to ima razloga. 

Evo mog friškog iskustva: baš nedavno sam imala prilike vidjeti kako moj stariji reagira na pritisak vršnjaka - nisu ga se dojmili. Njihov razred je utekao s nastave (zapravo izašao tijekom sata, u prkos profesoru koji im je uredno podijelio odgovarajuće ocjene i neopravdani izostanak) a njih nekoliko je ostalo. Rekao je čovjek - tko ne želi sudjelovati u nastavi, nek izađe i ne smeta, ali ne može se vratiti unutra (čeka ga neopravdani + jedinica). Pa su mnogi izašli, ali nekoliko ih je i ostalo, među njima i moje dijete. Poslije sam pitala sina što misli o tome.... Kaže on da je to njemu "predragocjen predmet" da bi s njega zbrisao (Tehnička kultura) a tko želi, nek samo slobodno ide... Dakle, nije se osjetio ni u jednom trenutku pod pritiskom vršnjaka niti se osjetio pozvanim da im soli pamet. Svatko odgovara za sebe. To je ok i čini mi se primjerenim odgovornim ponašanjem.

Da je otišao - ne bih ni uhom mrdnula. Morao bi živjeti s posljedicama svog ponašanja (jedinica i neopravdani sat + nategnut odnos s profesorom, što osmašu stvarno ne treba). I tako... zadovoljna sam. Nekako mi djeca nisu ispala buntovnici u školi (imaju doma mogućnosti, škola nije mjesto za to - tamo imaju pametnijeg posla... ) A da je po mome - ja bih pustila mirne duše da svi klinci koji ne žele učiti u školi idu doma. Na slobodu. Nek imaju slobodno vrijeme za sebe. Da ne smetaju one koji žele nešto naučiti.

----------


## Anci

Ja bas sad razmisljam, ja uopce nisam osjecala neku potrebu za markiranjem  :lool:  
Ako mi se islo na kavu, isla sam prije ili poslije skole. Uglavnom sam ucila pa nisam ni iz tog razloga bjezala. Ako nisam naucila, isla sam s rizikom da dobijem losiju ocjenu, ali nisam bjezala. A i voljela sam ici u skolu. Pa sta mi fali  :lool:

----------


## Lili75

> Ja bas sad razmisljam, ja uopce nisam osjecala neku potrebu za markiranjem  
> Ako mi se islo na kavu, isla sam prije ili poslije skole. Uglavnom sam ucila pa nisam ni iz tog razloga bjezala. Ako nisam naucila, isla sam s rizikom da dobijem losiju ocjenu, ali nisam bjezala. A i voljela sam ici u skolu. Pa sta mi fali


Ja isto kao ti Anci i kad cujem ove  silne price oko markiranja meni su nezamislive i nepojmljive. Meni je taj 1 sat u osnovnoj bio wauuuu eto.pamtim ga i danas jedino se ne mogu tocno sjetit razloga.
Znam da je bio tolio opravdan da na kraju nismo ni dobili neopravdan jer je to ponukalo razrednicu da razgovara s tim nastavnikom.to je moj domet a ne ovo o cemu neke puse.

Jesus skupljat tolike neopravdane.meni neshvatljivo.skolu sam obozavala.
I u situaciji npr.peterlininog sina ostala bih na satu al u primjeru od jurane ne bi i gotovo.

I mozda se krivo izjasnila al i vi ste pretjrrale s komentarima na juranin racun. Nisu profesori blesavi. Nagledaju se svakakve djece. To vam  govori dijete prosvjetnih djelatnika  :Smile:

----------


## Jurana

> pa viš da je utekla iz nastave 
> al, da, moram se složiti s anledom.
> jurana, trebala si im održati kratko predavanje o građanskom neposluhu i solidarnosti. toj dvojici.


Nisam u tom času znala zašto su drugi otišli, ali mi se nije svidjelo što su ova dvojica s vrata krenuli ispitivati koje će kazne dobiti oni koji su otišli pa su još i pitali: a što će oni sami dobiti (od toga što su došli)?
Do kraja sata sam se sabrala, ali u tom trenutku mi je trebalo da šutim, da ne kažem nešto što bih požalila.

----------


## Angie75

klasični oportunisti  :Grin:  
vjerujem da bih imala isti osjećaj kao i ti, Jurana. iako u osnovnoj nisam markirala ni jedan jedini sat. bila sam štreber, što'š sa mnom  :neznam: 
u srednjoj sam već pokazivala građanski neposluh, ali samo kad sam bila jako zaljubljena u konobara u kafiću kraj škole  :Grin:

----------


## seni

Meni nekako nije jasno, kako nam je zemlja ovako u banani uz sve ove roditelje  :Grin:  koji obozavaju građanski neposluh. Pretpostavljam da kad ga od djece traže, da ga valjda i sami prakticiraju.  :Grin: 
Malo se zezam, nemojte me ozbiljno shvatiti.  :Saint:

----------


## spajalica

Lilly iskreno ti si po meni jako romanticna, ne kazem da nemas dodir sa stvarnoscu, vec mislim da imas ruzicaste naocale. Zivim s jednom takvim. Doduse to sto su moje crne ne ide ni meni u prilog.

Percepcija sto nekoj djeci treba ili ne mijenja se zajedno sa odrastanjem i dijeteta i roditelja. Ja sam sto sta sanjala o svojim. DObri su nisu ispali jos nahero, ali ipak sto sta ih vuce sto ja ne bi da ih vuce. no jos su "mali", samo se nadam da me nece pregaziti onaj strasni period roditeljstva (pubertet i jos kasnije kad se kao traze u sebi)

Bijeg iz skole, kod mene u srednjoj razrednik nije pravdao sate, vec tim od nas troje "strebera". cijelu srednju skolu smo mi pravdali sate. majko moja bilo je tu svega. ja sam  takodjer skupljala nepravdane. ne preko onaog minumuna koji je bio dozvoljen da ti se ne pokvari vladanja. Bjezanje mi je bilo bas onakvog tipa kakav je opisala sirius. i danas patim od nedostatka vitamina D, ali i od novaca, pa ipak se pojavljujem i odradim sve na poslu  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Je, spajka moja, mene je starnost lupila po glavi odmah po zavrsenoj srednjoj.
pa sam postala ekstremno odgovoran zaposlenik.
Ali da je Lili romanticna , jest.
Lako je biti romantican kad imas malu djecu.
kad imas malo vecu, pa dodes na informacije i slusas bisere svog djeteta, ne bude bas ( uvijek )tako zabavno.
neki dan sam bila na informacijama , pa kaze razrednica da su razgovarali o  buducim zanimanjima .
a M. ( ni pet, ni sest) legne lijepo na pod u sredinu razreda i vikne " moje buduce zanimanje je -lezeci policajac!" :Rolling Eyes: 
ljubi ga majka ! :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

> neki dan sam bila na informacijama , pa kaze razrednica da su razgovarali o  buducim zanimanjima .
> a M. ( ni pet, ni sest) legne lijepo na pod u sredinu razreda i vikne " moje buduce zanimanje je -lezeci policajac!"
> ljubi ga majka !


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  i moj zeli biti policajac, ali nije jos dosao na ideju lezeceg  :lool:

----------


## vissnja

> a M. ( ni pet, ni sest) legne lijepo na pod u sredinu razreda i vikne " moje buduce zanimanje je -lezeci policajac!"
> ljubi ga majka !


 :Laughing: 

kod nas se taj zove načelnik  :lool:

----------


## Jurana

Meni je ovo od sirius baš duhovito.
Je li mu razrednica zamjerila ili je i njoj bilo smiješno?

----------


## AdioMare

sirius  :Laughing:   :Laughing: , ljubi ga am  :Grin:

----------


## Tanči

Genijalno!
 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Ako mu je zamjerila, onda nekaj s njom ne štima.
Ja sam se prosipala od smijeha, a jednako bih i u razredu reagirala.

----------


## Lili75

> Nisam u tom času znala zašto su drugi otišli, ali mi se nije svidjelo što su ova dvojica s vrata krenuli ispitivati koje će kazne dobiti oni koji su otišli pa su još i pitali: a što će oni sami dobiti (od toga što su došli)?
> Do kraja sata sam se sabrala, ali u tom trenutku mi je trebalo da šutim, da ne kažem nešto što bih požalila.


Evo jasnog i kratkog objašnjenja, ja sam tako i pretpostavila da je izgledalo a svi opalili po *jurani* (osim mene  :Smile:  ) ajde sad *Mima* reci jel tebi takvo ponašanje djece ok  :Smile:  

Curke moje nisam ja toliko romantična, al nastojim svijet gledat ružičastim okama i uvijek tražit ono nešto dobro i pozitivno, to sigurno. Jedino više ne pronalazim ili teško pronalazim prednosti života u ovoj Lijepoj našoj  :Laughing: 

*sirius*, meni je tvoj sin zakon  :Laughing:  , baš je duhovit i toga se treba sjetit, eto to su ti mali nestašluci, pa nije to ništa strašno, ja bih se nasmijala zajedno s djecom. :Smile:

----------


## Mima

Lili, onako iskreno, meni je sumnjivo da su se djeca tako ponašala.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Evo jasnog i kratkog objašnjenja, ja sam tako i pretpostavila da je izgledalo a svi opalili po *jurani* (osim mene  ) ajde sad *Mima* reci jel tebi takvo ponašanje djece ok


ajme lili. ti kao razumiješ djecu, a niš ne razumiješ. :D

pa nije ponašanje djece OK, djeca se ne ponašaju uvijek OK. djeca se ponašaju i ovako i onako. 
na odraslima je da ih usmjerimo. 
u ovom primjeru radi se o djeci koja se ponašaju na način koji tebi nije simpatičan. u primjeru od zuske radi se o djeci koja se ponašaju na način koji je tebi simpatičan. 
niti jedno niti drugo nije OK ponašanje. a oboje je - dječje. 
lijepo je anledo napisala.



> djeca jos uce kaj ce sa sobom u zivotu i kako ce se odnositi prema ljudskom rodu

----------


## Lili75

a frigaj ga *cvijeta* ne pratiš na nastavi....
rekla sam da mi kod Zuske nisu simpatične bile TE dječje aktivnosti nego onaj osjećaj bezbrižnosti i nesputanosti (već sam ti gore pisala),....miša mu pročitaj..

A vidiš da *Mima* ne vjeruje da uopće ima djece koja se ponašaju kao kod *Jurane* a ja znam da ima jer sam dijete prosvjetnih djelatnika i nisam jednom čula takve priče.

----------


## Lili75

> Lili, onako iskreno, meni je sumnjivo da su se djeca tako ponašala.


jest brate *Mima* nema šanse da postoje takva djeca  :Laughing: 
Garant.

----------


## vertex

> Lako je biti romantican kad imas malu djecu.
> kad imas malo vecu, pa dodes na informacije i slusas bisere svog djeteta, ne bude bas ( uvijek )tako zabavno.


ma ajde, sirius, to nas izgrađuje kao ljude i roditelje  :Grin: 
I naravno, odvalila sam na ležećeg policajca  :lool:

----------


## orange80

> Danas roditeljima sutradan stize na mail ako si izostao iz skole. Ovakovg sadrzaja pa se ti ispricavaj ispricnicama 
> 
> Postovani,
> 
> obavjestavamo Vas kako je Vase dijete Pero Peric, izostalo xx. xx. 2014. s nastave.
> [COLOR=#333333]Ukoliko zelite odgovoriti na ovaj e-mail, odgovorite iskljucivo razredniku na adresu:
> 
> 
> S postovanjem, 
> Osnovna skola XY


Kod nas je bilo ovako samo drugo sredstvo komunikacije.
Raska bi uvijek nazvala doma i kod staraca provjerila zašto netko nije u školi.
Nema šanse da budu lažne ispricnice, a niti su ih dr. dijelili samo tako.

Dakle markiranja nije bilo. Nije postojalo kao opcija, kod nikoga koga znam iz škole.
Mi smo valjda svi mislili da se zbog jednog neopravdanog leti iz skole  :Laughing:

----------


## Mima

Pa nisu moji sati markiranja bili neopravdani ..

----------


## spajalica

sve je u oko promatraca

----------


## Anci

Lili, ja zaista ne bih išla sad cjepidlačiti i izvlačiti postove. ali nije mi fakat uopće jasno  :lool: 
prvo kažeš da bi bila ljuta na svoje dijete da ne markira, a onda se složiš samnom da su ti nepojmljive priče oko markiranja. ne kužim. al dobro, ni ne moram, ali kad već pričamo...

također ja ne kažem da bih mislila da je tragedija da moje dijete markira. o tome nismo ni pričali. nego sam se ja nadovezala na juranin post jer me zasmetalo ono ulizice i Lilino potpisivanje iz čega mi je proizlazio kako je kul markirati, a tko se ne solidarizira s kolovođom, je obična ulizica.

jurana je poslije objasnila, ok...

----------


## marta

> ma ajde, sirius, to nas izgrađuje kao ljude i roditelje 
> I naravno, odvalila sam na ležećeg policajca


Fala lepa na saradnji, ja sam sasvim dosta izgrađena. Ja ne bih da me se više izgrađuje. Al čini mi se da nemam izbora.

----------


## Lili75

> Lili, ja zaista ne bih išla sad cjepidlačiti i izvlačiti postove. ali nije mi fakat uopće jasno 
> prvo kažeš da bi bila ljuta na svoje dijete da ne markira, a onda se složiš samnom da su ti nepojmljive priče oko markiranja. ne kužim. al dobro, ni ne moram, ali kad već pričamo...
> 
> također ja ne kažem da bih mislila da je tragedija da moje dijete markira. o tome nismo ni pričali. nego sam se ja nadovezala na juranin post jer me zasmetalo ono ulizice i Lilino potpisivanje iz čega mi je proizlazio kako je kul markirati, a tko se ne solidarizira s kolovođom, je obična ulizica.
> 
> jurana je poslije objasnila, ok...


*anči,*
ne pratiš na nastavi ko *cvijeta * sve ponovo čitati.Bit će previše pišemo.
ja nisam markirala, nego u osnovnoj taj jedan sat jer je razlog bio opravdan (čak nam nije ni pisan neopravdan sat). 

Dakle postoje situacije u kojima se markira iz nekog višeg razloga ("građanskog neposluha" ili kako to već gore netko zove) i neopravdani bezvezni zbog sunca, kave, traćenja vremena ili praćenja nekog kolovođe. Kolovođe pogotovo one iz pogrešnih pobuda nisam nikad pratila, svojom glavom sam mislila. 

u prvoj situaciji sam rekla da bi bila ljuta na dijete da ostane u razredu i ne solidarizira se, u drugoj situaciji naravno da bih bila ljuta da markira.Šta sad tu nije jasno? :Confused: 

meni jasno ko suza. :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> Fala lepa na saradnji, ja sam sasvim dosta izgrađena. Ja ne bih da me se više izgrađuje. Al čini mi se da nemam izbora.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

a u kojoj dobi krene ta prisilna izgradnja kao osobe i roditelja?

----------


## Lili75

*Anči*, jel tvoji markiraju? Ja nekako računam da je to nasljedno  :Laughing:  Ako nisu tvoji, neće ni moji.

----------


## sasa

ja nikad ne bih bila ljuta na dijete jer nije markiralo. a postoje i drugi oblici građanskog neposluha u toj dobi. ne utvaram si da neće nikad markirati, ali doista ne mislim da cu markiranje pozdravljati. uostalom, fakat ne kužim baš ove kriterije. nisu transparentn. smiješ markirati i ne biti ulizica, ali ne smiješ biti povodljiv. baš.

----------


## marta

> a u kojoj dobi krene ta prisilna izgradnja kao osobe i roditelja?


U dobi srednje škole, kad krene lov na D vitamin.

----------


## Anci

Lili, moje kceri su u nizim razredima osnovne skole.
Odgovor je ne. 
Sto ce biti poslije, to cemo vidjeti. Ali da cu misliti da je to kul, daleko od toga. A ni da je tragedija ako to napravi jednom ili dva puta. 

Meni je i dalje nejasno sto ti mislis, ali ne moramo dalje  :Grin:

----------


## Angie75

Ček, ček... Jel se sad markirani sat računa kao "nestrukturirano" ili "strukturirano" slobodno vrijeme  :Grin: 

(kad je već lili zaboravila upozoriti da se vratimo na temu)

----------


## tangerina

To kako se razvila ova tema sjetilo me na upit koji sam nedavno dobila od frenda novinara, kojemu sam ja "jedini kontakt sa svijetom djece"  :lool: 

Pita mene on, da li itko kod nas zagovara izgradnju ovakvih igrališta http://www.theatlantic.com/features/...-alone/358631/
bez zaštita od padanja, sigurnih spravica i sličnog

čitam ja to i mislim se, iz filozofske perspektive zanimljivo, iz roditeljske: božesačuvaj!  :lool:

----------


## spajalica

> Ček, ček... Jel se sad markirani sat računa kao "nestrukturirano" ili "strukturirano" slobodno vrijeme


ako je vani sunce onda je strukturirano
ako je kisa definitivno nestrukturirano

: ona koja vapi za vit D:

----------


## Anemona

Vezano za markiranje - nisam markirala, a bome ni bila ulizica.
Lažem, imala sam 1 neopravdani sat u srednjoj, kad nam je bus kasnio zbog velikog snijega, stigli bismo na zadnjih 15 minuta prvog sata, a nismo se pojavili.
Eto, dobili svi neopravdani sat, niti zbog višeg cilja, ni zbog spašavanja svijeta,...
Markiranje ne podržavam, nije mi zabavno, ni cool.

Ne znam kako će biti kad dijete poraste i dođe u srednju, ali mene bi bilo puno prihvatljivije da ne ide taj dan u školu pod mojim blagoslovom i isprikom, ako postoji baš nešto nerješivo, nego da markira bez mojeg znanja. :Grin: 

Sad bi se ovo dalo na sve mile načine secirati, ali da, prihvatljivije mi je da djetetu lažno opravdam izostanak.  :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

anemona štreberice  :Razz: 

i danas na poslu kad pogledam kroz prozor i vidim kako vitamin D prosipa svoje zrake
dođe mi da izjurim i ne vratim se više,
onako, već se zamišljam vani kako šećem ili sjedim na kavi ko solarna ploča.

----------


## Anemona

Tashunice, posao je drugo. Onda si punoljetan i sam odgovoran za svoje odluke. :Grin: 
S posla "markiram", ali to mi ujedno odbiju od sati rada.

----------


## tangerina

ja živim u Dalmaciji i jedini put kad sam markirala nije bilo zbog sunca nego zbog snijega  :Grin: 

obavijestila sam mamu da sam odlučila ne otić na talijanski nego ostat na snijegu, da sam pri kraju srednje škole i zaslužila sam taj jedan neopravdani, ona je rekla "jesi"  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

amaterke  :Grin: 
već vidim kako će vas preveslati klinci samo tako  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> amaterke 
> već vidim kako će vas preveslati klinci samo tako



bome *cvijeto* ti si iskusnjara,  šta jest, jest.  :Smile:

----------


## seni

ja sam u osnovnoj skoli samo jednom markirala - cijeli razred, ali vise ne znam zasto.
u miocu, mislim samo par puta - prvi sat jer je frendica stanovala u blizini, pa smo kod nje se malo zezale, a onda u skoli izmislile, kao zastoj tramvaja.  :Embarassed: 
ali to samo mislim par puta, brzo nas je proslo. voljele smo skolu.

nisam nikad imala neopravdani. 
dijete je na mene  :Laughing: , mada mislim da je i mm slican.

----------


## Trina

Ja sam redovito bježala s nastave. Najčešće prvi sat, dva nebi išla u školu jer sam bila negdje na kavi. A često i zadnji sat, jer mi se nije dalo biti tako dugo u školi. I čitav razred mi je bio takav nekakav. Jednom smo kolektivno pobjegli i suspendirali su nas na tjedan dana, nakon čega je ravnatelj sazvao roditeljski skupa s nama. I pred svima upro prstom u mene i rekao-"T je kolovođa! Ja sam je čuo ispod prozora kako je rekla tom i tom da idu, pa su nagovorili i ostale". A moja stara mu skoro oči iskopala jer nebi njena kćer...i sram ga bilo..i svašta nešto.. A normalno da jesam. kasnije sam materi rekla da nije trebala tako jer je ravnatelj rekao istinu, a ona meni da zna ali da neće nitko tako javno njeno dijete optuživati. :Smile:  Inače mi nijedan sat nije pravdala i imala sam puuno neopravdanih jer me nije baš podržavala u takvim aktivnostima. U razredu smo imali dvoje ili troje učenika koji nikad nisu bježali,čak i kad je to bilo prijeko potrebno. Meni je to bezveze. To nisu bili ni dobri učenici, ni savjesni ni zreli, bojali su se roditelja i bilo je glupo i nekim profesorima kad bi našli njih dvoje, troje same.

----------


## seni

> amaterke 
> već vidim kako će vas preveslati klinci samo tako


hehe
ja sa svojiom cesto razgovaram o odrastanju, vrijednostima, zivljenju opcenito, isprobavanju granica...
i uvijek joj kazem  da znam da djeca u tim godinama rade i blesavoce i budalastine.
ali umjetnost je u tome da razlucis koje" budalastine" mozes pociniti, jer su posljedice benigne, a koje "budalastine" nisu nimalo benigne, te cijena moze biti previsoka.

obavezno dodam da se pouzdajem u njenu pamet, procjenu i karakter,  :Saint:   :Wink:  da ce znati razluciti jedne od drugih budalastina.  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Htjela sam reći još nešto o čemu sam u zadnje vrijeme pričala sa sinom. Nastavnice, znate li da je u osnovnoj školi (on je 8. razred) normalno i uobičajeno da djeca ne dođu u školu kad je nekakvo ispitivanje ili ispit, i to uz podršku roditelja? Ja eto to ne mogu vjerovati. Moja djeca se, ako se ne spreme za neki ispit, suoče sa svojim neznanjem i oslanjaju na pamet, ili snalažljivost, a najčešće iskrenost (nisam naučio i točka, dobije jedan). Ja to saznam tek nakon toga jer naravno, meni neće reći kad je neki ispit za koji nemaju namjeru učiti. A veććina njihovih prijatelja dogovore s mamom da ne idu u školu i ne popuše jedinicu. I roditelji to dozvoljavaju. Ja bi takvu djecu žestoko kažnjavala.

----------


## seni

no jos da dodam, da pripadam generaciji kod koje markiranje uopce nije bilo uobicajno. (osnovna skola, malo mjesto)stvarno se ne sjecam da je to bilo nesto uobicajno.

mioc je mioc, te ljudi koji su tamo isli se isto tako nisu palili na markiranje.

----------


## pikula

eh, ja sam markirala terensku nastavu u Zagorje, pa me zeznulo kad nije vozio trajekt Cres- Krk zbog bure. Eto što je kriva procjena

----------


## AdioMare

> Htjela sam reći još nešto o čemu sam u zadnje vrijeme pričala sa sinom. Nastavnice, znate li da je u osnovnoj školi (on je 8. razred) normalno i uobičajeno da djeca ne dođu u školu kad je nekakvo ispitivanje ili ispit, i to uz podršku roditelja? Ja eto to ne mogu vjerovati. Moja djeca se, ako se ne spreme za neki ispit, suoče sa svojim neznanjem i oslanjaju na pamet, ili snalažljivost, a najčešće iskrenost (nisam naučio i točka, dobije jedan). Ja to saznam tek nakon toga jer naravno, meni neće reći kad je neki ispit za koji nemaju namjeru učiti. A veććina njihovih prijatelja dogovore s mamom da ne idu u školu i ne popuše jedinicu. I roditelji to dozvoljavaju. Ja bi takvu djecu žestoko kažnjavala.


zašto bi tu djecu kažnjavala i to žestoko (tko, ti kao roditelj ili nastavnici?), a ne bi onu koja dođu potpuno nepripremljena za sat, koja je razlika?
možda jedno je benignije od drugog, ali ja ovaj čas ne vidim da jest, nešto posebno.

----------


## Anemona

> A veććina njihovih prijatelja dogovore s mamom da ne idu u školu i ne popuše jedinicu. I roditelji to dozvoljavaju. Ja bi takvu djecu žestoko kažnjavala.


Vidiš ovo mi nije u redu, ali mi je u redu, ako se dijete iz *meni objektivnih razloga nije pripremilo*, da mu opravdam izostanak. 
Nemam pojma zašto to tako mislim, možda i promijenim mišljenje,  :Grin: meni moji nikad nisu opravdali ni jedan izostanak.

----------


## Bubica

ja vidim razliku: nisi naučio - došao si u školu - dobio si jedan - snosiš posljedice svoje nepripremljenosti, možda drugi put i naučiš
                       nisi naučio - mama ti opravda izostanak - dobiš dobru ocjenu, ali što će biti slijedeći puta, hoće mama cijelo školovanje opravdavati izostanke, posljedce tvoje odgovornosti ne preuzimaš sam nego roditelji - nisam sigurna u konačni produkt

----------


## cvijeta73

> no jos da dodam, da pripadam generaciji kod koje markiranje uopce nije bilo uobicajno. (osnovna skola, malo mjesto)stvarno se ne sjecam da je to bilo nesto uobicajno.
> 
> mioc je mioc, te ljudi koji su tamo isli se isto tako nisu palili na markiranje.


mislim da je u ovome ključ markiranja - kakvo je okruženje.

u riječkom miocu, barem mojoj generaciji/razredu  su markirali više-manje - svi.
osim njih par koje smo svi jako cijenili jer smo od njih svi prepisivali  :Grin: 
i nikad kolektivno, to nema šanse. 
jedino matematiku nikad nitko nije markirao.

----------


## spajalica

Am pa ovi ne dobiju 1, a ovi koji su se pojavili dobiju. u tome je razlika

----------


## AdioMare

ja ne vidim razliku, bar ne kod starije djece, to možda pali kod ovih malih da će mama nešto. u srednjoj školi je djeci jasno da mama neće ništa jer ne može ništa.
potpuno je nevažno iz kojeg razloga su omalovažili predmet, je li to što su došli ko tukci, što su markirali grupno, pojedinačno, sa znanjem roditelja ili ne.
za sat nisu spremni ovako ili onako i to je problem, a ne to što dijete (uz znanje roditelja) ostane doma da izbjegne jedinicu.
ne vjerujem da se to događa prilikom svakog ispitivanja, a ako su iz tog razloga izostali jednom, pa što.

----------


## Anemona

> ja vidim razliku: nisi naučio - došao si u školu - dobio si jedan - snosiš posljedice svoje nepripremljenosti, možda drugi put i naučiš
>                        nisi naučio - mama ti opravda izostanak - dobiš dobru ocjenu, ali što će biti slijedeći puta, hoće mama cijelo školovanje opravdavati izostanke, posljedce tvoje odgovornosti ne preuzimaš sam nego roditelji - nisam sigurna u konačni produkt


Ponavljam, ja govorim o "meni opravdanim razlozima".
Ono što mi sad pada na pamet:
- dijete je cijeli dan bolesno, sposobno je drugi dan ići u školu, ali nije mogao učiti
- dijete je imalo opsežnije treninge zbog natjecanja
- dijete je imalo smrtni slučaj u obitelji
- ....

----------


## Lili75

> ja sam u osnovnoj skoli samo jednom markirala - cijeli razred, ali vise ne znam zasto.
> u miocu, mislim samo par puta - prvi sat jer je frendica stanovala u blizini, pa smo kod nje se malo zezale, a onda u skoli izmislile, kao zastoj tramvaja. 
> ali to samo mislim par puta, brzo nas je proslo. voljele smo skolu.
> 
> nisam nikad imala neopravdani. 
> dijete je na mene , mada mislim da je i mm slican.


eto i mi smo oboje sličnog backgrounda (MM MIOC,a ja mat.gimnazija) pa se iskreno nadam a čini mi se da sam u pravu barem kod kćeri da će ići našim stopama i samo ću se smijat ovaim nekim komentarima.

Npr. malena ide na engleski (ima 5 god), nakon Grada mladih nije imala zadaću naravno jer su bili odustni tjedan dana s vrtićem i to teacherica zna i ne očekuje da imaju zadaću, al jok moja neće ni čut na ode na sat bez zadaće. Morala sam saznati što je bilo za zadaću a jednom je čak napravila unaprijed 2-3 crteža da bude sigurna da je pokrila moguću zadaću za taj put kad je izostala zbog prehlade.

Jel moguće da i takvo dijete markira, nije valjda ?!

----------


## spajalica

Anemona i ucitelji i profesroi su ljudi, ako ucenik to sam kaze, moze provjeriti u dnevniku izostanke. nema potreba da roditelj to pravda. 
Ali ovo o cemu Trina prica sam i ja cula i gadi mi se. Sto ucis svoje dijete? Ako nisi napravio svoj posao, ja cu ti uletiti i pomoci, ali na krivi nacin.

----------


## Anemona

> Jel moguće da i takvo dijete markira, nije valjda ?!


Joj Lili75, valjda je ovo ipak šala.

To mi je kao da kažem, pa moje dijete obožava životinje, plače na tužne crtiće/filmove sa životinjama,... pa da li je moguće da bi takvo dijete jednog dana zlostavljalo životinje?
Meni u srcu nije moguće, jer si to ne mogu s njim povezati, ali da je to garancija - nije.

----------


## Mima

Ja sam išla u MIOC i markirala sam kad god mi je palo na pamet. Ali, nitko to nije znao, pa možda i djeca iz mog razreda misle da nitko nije markirao.

----------


## spajalica

> Jel moguće da i takvo dijete markira, nije valjda ?!


mogu ce je, sve je moguce, samo se nadam da te nece ipak iznenaditi.

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona i ucitelji i profesroi su ljudi, ako ucenik to sam kaze, moze provjeriti u dnevniku izostanke. nema potreba da roditelj to pravda. 
> Ali ovo o cemu Trina prica sam i ja cula i gadi mi se. Sto ucis svoje dijete? Ako nisi napravio svoj posao, ja cu ti uletiti i pomoci, ali na krivi nacin.


Ako je tako, onda nemam problem. :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

ajajajaaa
stvarno bi moglo dijete izvući tako pogubne zaključke za cijeli život.

----------


## Lili75

a joj tema otišla dalje dok ja otipkam post i obavim par tel.razgovora...

Ja sam za to dijete nauči snosit posljedice svojih postupaka whatever  :Confused: 
Al ne zvuči mi ni ovo *anemonino* tako nerazumno samo nikad nisam o tome razmišljala na taj način.

----------


## Lili75

> Joj Lili75, valjda je ovo ipak šala.
> 
> To mi je kao da kažem, pa moje dijete obožava životinje, plače na tužne crtiće/filmove sa životinjama,... pa da li je moguće da bi takvo dijete jednog dana zlostavljalo životinje?
> Meni u srcu nije moguće, jer si to ne mogu s njim povezati, ali da je to garancija - nije.


ma naravno da je šala, samo nisam stavila nikakv smajlić.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> Ja sam išla u MIOC i markirala sam kad god mi je palo na pamet. Ali, nitko to nije znao, pa možda i djeca iz mog razreda misle da nitko nije markirao.



Ček *mima* šta nisi ti ono govorila da kad cijeli razred bježi da je tebi ok da ti neki ostanu bez obzira o kakvom razlogu se govorilo.
Ovako ispada da upravo one forumašice koje su najviše markirale zagovaraju da je ok ne markirati pa da i ciejli razred markira (iz "opravdanog" razloga)  :Laughing: 

ili sam ja pobrkala lončiće?!

prebrzo pišete, jedva slijedim.

----------


## Lili75

> Anemona i ucitelji i profesroi su ljudi, ako ucenik to sam kaze, moze provjeriti u dnevniku izostanke. nema potreba da roditelj to pravda. 
> Ali ovo o cemu Trina prica sam i ja cula i gadi mi se. *Sto ucis svoje dijete? Ako nisi napravio svoj posao, ja cu ti uletiti i pomoci, ali na krivi nacin*.




X

----------


## Mima

Pobrkala si lončiće. Možda ti se vrti od tih skakutavih smajlića.

----------


## Anci

ja bih djetetu pomogla. možda jednom. ali sigurno ne svaki put. a to se vidi. znaš jel ti dijete sasvim iznimno nije spremno za sutrašnji test ili mu je praksa švercati se stalno.

to me podsjeća na događaje kad su moje bile manje- stalno im govoriš da paze svoje stvari i onda se dogodi da ne paze jer su najdražu igračku ostavili u parku. ok, možda će naučiti lekciju i taj dan zaspati uplakano jer je izgubilo igračku. a možda ćeš uzeti svjetiljku i hodati u 22 sata po parku i tražiti nešto plišano  :Grin: 

mm je hodao po noći, samo da dodam i neka je. time pokažeš djetetu da si uz njega kad pogriješi ili zaboravi, zezne nešto. ali da svaki, svaki dan to radi, onda ne hodaš svaki dan u 22 i po kiši i snijegu tražeći stvari i ne opravdavaš izostanke iz škole na tjednoj bazi.

----------


## Anemona

> ja bih djetetu pomogla. možda jednom. ali sigurno ne svaki put. a to se vidi. znaš jel ti dijete sasvim iznimno nije spremno za sutrašnji test ili mu je praksa švercati se stalno.
> 
> to me podsjeća na događaje kad su moje bile manje- stalno im govoriš da paze svoje stvari i onda se dogodi da ne paze jer su najdražu igračku ostavili u parku. ok, možda će naučiti lekciju i taj dan zaspati uplakano jer je izgubilo igračku. a možda ćeš uzeti svjetiljku i hodati u 22 sata po parku i tražiti nešto plišano 
> 
> mm je hodao po noći, samo da dodam i neka je. time pokažeš djetetu da si uz njega kad pogriješi ili zaboravi, zezne nešto. ali da svaki, svaki dan to radi, onda ne hodaš svaki dan u 22 i po kiši i snijegu tražeći stvari i ne opravdavaš izostanke iz škole na tjednoj bazi.


X

----------


## Lili75

> Pazi, solidariziralo sa razredom. Ja bih to nazvala - popustilo pod pritiskom, ili pokazalo da je povodljivo.


Izgleda da nisam, post gore govori da kritiziraš dijete koje je markiralo jer se kao "solidariziralo" s razredom  :Smile:  a sama kažeš da si puno markirala.

----------


## Anci

Lili, ti govoriš o dvije različite stvari.

----------


## Lili75

ozbiljno  :Grin:  samo ja ili više nas  :Laughing: 
ko gluh i slijep.

Nego kako se sad vratit na temu?

----------


## AdioMare

> ja bih djetetu pomogla. možda jednom. ali sigurno ne svaki put. a to se vidi. znaš jel ti dijete sasvim iznimno nije spremno za sutrašnji test ili mu je praksa švercati se stalno.
> 
> to me podsjeća na događaje kad su moje bile manje- stalno im govoriš da paze svoje stvari i onda se dogodi da ne paze jer su najdražu igračku ostavili u parku. ok, možda će naučiti lekciju i taj dan zaspati uplakano jer je izgubilo igračku. a možda ćeš uzeti svjetiljku i hodati u 22 sata po parku i tražiti nešto plišano 
> 
> mm je hodao po noći, samo da dodam i neka je. time pokažeš djetetu da si uz njega kad pogriješi ili zaboravi, zezne nešto. ali da svaki, svaki dan to radi, onda ne hodaš svaki dan u 22 i po kiši i snijegu tražeći stvari i ne opravdavaš izostanke iz škole na tjednoj bazi.


pa naravno, anči. 
onaj tko bi to radio na redovnoj bazi i on i dijete mu imaju problem neke druge vrste ali nije o tome ovdje riječ.
riječ je o tome tko može reći djetetu da ide past jer je to zaslužilo iako zna da će se razbit.
ja ne. uvijek sam u životu bila zahvalna za novu šansu i nemam baš visoko mišljenje o onima koji je ne daju, o čemu god se radilo.

----------


## cvijeta73

> ja bih djetetu pomogla. možda jednom. ali sigurno ne svaki put. a to se vidi. znaš jel ti dijete sasvim iznimno nije spremno za sutrašnji test ili mu je praksa švercati se stalno.
> 
> to me podsjeća na događaje kad su moje bile manje- stalno im govoriš da paze svoje stvari i onda se dogodi da ne paze jer su najdražu igračku ostavili u parku. ok, možda će naučiti lekciju i taj dan zaspati uplakano jer je izgubilo igračku. a možda ćeš uzeti svjetiljku i hodati u 22 sata po parku i tražiti nešto plišano 
> 
> mm je hodao po noći, samo da dodam i neka je. time pokažeš djetetu da si uz njega kad pogriješi ili zaboravi, zezne nešto. ali da svaki, svaki dan to radi, onda ne hodaš svaki dan u 22 i po kiši i snijegu tražeći stvari i ne opravdavaš izostanke iz škole na tjednoj bazi.


i još jedan od mene. 

evo, najiskrenije.  :Grin:  
ja sam mu u sedam godina školovanja dva puta do sad napisala ispričnicu.
i to nisu bili nikakvi ekstra razlozi, ovi od anemone. ja volim da se stvari nazivaju pravim imenima - bila je čista neodgovornost  :Grin:  
prvi put nije učio jer nemam pojma zašto. on je bio neodgovoran.
drugi put sam ja bila neodgovorna jer smo se kod moje frendice i njegovog frenda zadržali do 23 sata, a on je sutra imao test. i oko 19-20 sati je bilo - il idemo doma, il se nastavljamo zabavljati. pa je prevagnula, hbg, zabava. moja odgovornost jer je on bio spreman ići doma.

----------


## Anci

ajme, cvijeto  :lool: 
voliš stvari nazvati pravim imenom  :lool:

----------


## sirius

> pa naravno, anči. 
> onaj tko bi to radio na redovnoj bazi i on i dijete mu imaju problem neke druge vrste ali nije o tome ovdje riječ.
> riječ je o tome tko može reći djetetu da ide past jer je to zaslužilo iako zna da će se razbit.
> ja ne. uvijek sam u životu bila zahvalna za novu šansu i nemam baš visoko mišljenje o onima koji je ne daju, o čemu god se radilo.


No, da.
ja razmisljam iz cipela roditelja koje ima problem da NE uci iz vlastitih gresaka.
jednostavno, ima takav problem da nikakva losa lekcija ga ne nauci nista. Samo baci u ocaj.
i onda je iz cipela roditelja super odgovornog djeteta lako mastati o povremenom nestasluku.
ali mi si to  ne mogzemo dopustiti. Ne mogu navijati za nestasluke. Ne radim drame, ali niti ne navijam .

----------


## Lili75

*sirius* , potpuno te razumijem.

*cvijeto* ti si carica, bila i ostala.

----------


## Tashunica

> Nego kako se sad vratit na temu?


nikako, to ti se zove kupus,
a sad je sezona kiselog kupusa  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

A koja je ono zapravo bila tema? : zbunj:

----------


## larmama

u mom razredu u MIOC-u se itekako markiralo, najviše s jednog predmeta jer je profesuru bilo svejedno koliko ima učenika.
A i bilo je problem kad bi bili svi jer smo nekad morali tražiti stolice po drugim razredima. Razred je bio jako velik.

----------


## larmama

A što se tiče ovoga što Trina priča o selektivnom dolasku na testove i ispitivanja uz podršku roditelja, to sam čula od kolegice koja ima djecu koja su završila srednju.

----------


## Marija

Anemona, u svim tim opravdanim slučajevima se dijete može ispričati od testa/odgovaranja.

Kod nas u školi (osnovnoj, a i u gimnaziji) imaju čak i mogućnost jedne "neopravdane" isprike u polugodištu. To sam skužila tek na informacijama, jer mi je sin za par predmeta već krajem rujna uspio iskoristiti Kviska, a i prijeći Kvisko-limite, jer je veći dio ljeta i rane jeseni nestrukturirano provodio vijeme igrajući se na mobitelu, manje-više stalno, nije pokazivao da bi mu moglo dosaditi.

Pa je do daljnjeg, s obzirom na svoj visoki ovisnički kapacitet (bez kontrole bi bio otprilike ovakav tip), ostao bez mobitela, i počeo popravljati ocjene, ponovo čitati, čak slagati Lego, zabavljati se nestrukturirano bez konstantog buljenja u ekran itd. No nisam totalna nemajka, može na kompjuter svakodnevno nakon što ispuni obaveze (školu, kućne dužnosti, glazbenu i sport 2 x tjedno, i preko vikenda mora izaći na zrak prije nego što mu upišemo šifru za kompjuter; svejedno ima dosta vremena i dosta lufta.
Meni je jako dobro da veći klinci imaju slobodnog vremena, ali nije mi OK ako ga potpuno iskoriste za gljivarenje pred ekranima.

Kad su bili u vrtiću, a i u boravku, nisu imali dodatne aktivnosti (osim ako to nije bilo u vrijeme vrtića ili boravka); to im je bilo sasvim dovoljno strukture...

----------


## Lili75

> Ponukana drugom temom, otvaram ovu. Pitam se *treba li svako dijete slobodno vrijeme za sebe?
> 
> *Da ne ide stalno na neke od svojih (brojnih) aktivnosti?
> Da nema cijeli tjedan strukturirani raspored (barem ne u ovom popodnevnom dijelu)?
> 
> *Sjećam se da sam kao dijete uživala u tim satima, radila ono što se meni radi, ono što me zanima, razmišljala o „svemu i ničemu“, odrastala, upoznavala samu sebe, spoznavala svijet oko sebe, itd*. 
> 
> Danas mi se čini da većina djece uopće nema vremena za ovu (po mom mišljenju) vrlo korisnu i iznimno bitnu aktivnost, da sami organiziraju svoje vrijeme (ne govorim o cijelom tjednu nego o tih par sati), da se sami nauče zabavit (iz dosade, da dosada je jako dobar poticaj), da spoznaju sebe, promišljaju i razgovaraju o stvarima koje ih muče, nauče uživat u SVOM društvu, i sl.
> 
> ...


Prvotna tema.
Bit će da je dio ekipe uzimao to slobodno vrijeme tijekom nastave  :Smile:

----------


## Marija

Pa i to je za ljude, ako nije baš stalna praksa  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Marija,

Vratila si mi temu , thanx. Nadam se da ćemo je se uspjet držat  :Smile:  istodobno smo pisale.

----------


## Trina

AdioMare, ja svoje oduvijek nekako učim da moraju snositi posljedice za svoje ponašanje, ustvari netrud. Ako si lijen i neda ti se, onda ćeš imati 1. nema šanse da bi ja opravdala nekakve izostanke zbog straha. Znali su meni moji glumatati bolesti, bolove, svašta, samo da nebi išli u školu, jer se nisu spremili. Ali nedam. Uopće nisam emotivna prema tim stvarima. A time ih učim da, najjednostavnije rečeno-mrzim laganje.

----------


## rahela

> obavezno dodam da se pouzdajem u njenu pamet, procjenu i karakter,   da ce znati razluciti jedne od drugih budalastina.


legendarna rečenica moje mame  :drama: 

markirala sam puno, ali se ipak nadam da moja djeca neće baš toliko

uglavnom, danas se smatram jako odgovornom i sa posla nikad ne markiram, ni zbog sunca, ni zbog kava (a nije da ne bih glumila solarnu ploču  :Grin:  )

a da nabacim nešto i na temu
moja djeca imaju vrlo nestrukturirano vrijeme, osim škole i vrtića imaju samo jednu aktivnost (stariji samo subotom, a mlađa 2x tjedno)
preko tjedna su izborili da smiju gledati Male znanstvenike ili Male detektive štoliveć, ostatak slobodnog vremena se igraju, više sami, a manje s nama

----------


## Marija

Kad je moja najstarija bila 3. razred, išli su jedan dan u Grad mladih na terensku natavu i ona je potpuno zaboravila kada, kako, gdje i zašto... Pa me zvala učiteljica iz GM, i pitala jel mala bolesna, zašto nije došla. Onda sam bome sjedala u auto, izašla s posla, išla po nju, tumarala po šumi punoj grupa školaraca, dok nismo konačno našli njen razred. 

A ako se nisu spremili za ispitivanje, jer im se nije dalo, ili su se nadali da neće baš  njih, znalo se i njoj i D. dogoditi da pokupe lošu ocjenu, i oko tog nismo dramili, sve je to za ljude, i da ti se nekad ne da, i da se nekad provučeš, i da nekad dobiješ lošiju ocjenu. Jedino ne bih tolerirala da to postane redovna praksa, i posklizavanje se mora nadoknaditi i ocjena ispraviti. 
Mislim, uvjerena sam da sam što se tiče njihove škole postigla savršenu ravnotežu izmeđe ležernosti (kod P., apsolutne ležernosti ) i kontrole.  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

Razumijem te Trina ali sam sklonija Marijinom razmišljanju. Kod mene ni inače ništa nije pod svaku cijenu pa tako ni škola.
Ništa tvoj koji nije naučio ali je otišao nije odgovorniji od mog koji nije naučio niti  otišao. Niti je, mozebit, naučio kakvu životnu lekciju vise. Možemo stupnjevat grijeh ali ne vidim cemu.
A to sto sam ja (eventualno) upoznata s time ne znaci da ja to opravdavam.

----------


## tangerina

ali, adiomare, onaj koji ne nauči i ode u školu i dobije 1 ima posljedicu, tu jedinicu ako i ispravi na 5, to je onda 3
a onaj koji taj dan ne nauči, ostane kući, nauči idući tjedan ili mjesec, dobije 5 i ima 5
u tome je nepravda

iako teoretski bar, na kraju bi trebali imat isto znanje, ali nije to fax, ocjenjuje se kontinuitet i spremnost, a ovi koji ne dođu su kao zezli sistem

----------


## AdioMare

što je fer ili nefer, netko reče da život nije fer. 

puno stvari treba uzeti u obzir. rekla sam već da nisam tip glavom kroz zid pa da je ne znam koji cilj u pitanju.
napravila bih, ako gledamo očima roditelja i ako sam ja ta koja odlučuje, onako kako mislim da je najbolje za moje dijete.
to može biti i da ga pošaljem u školu da dobije jedinicu, i da ga ostavim doma. i da zažmirim na njegovo markiranje i da zakrvim s njim zbog toga.
ali isključivo ovako ili onako pod svaku cijenu - ne.

----------


## tangerina

a ja nekako mislim da bi škola tome trebala stati na kraj na neki način (ne znam točno koji, tj nijedan nije sto posto pouzdan) i osigurati svima manje više jednake uvjete
ili odustati od toga da se kroz osnovnu i srednju cijeni kontinuitet i preći na sistem faxa: kad naučiš - položiš

a, mislim, život nije fer, ali neću tu rečenicu koristit i slegnut ramenima baš na svaku nepravdu, smije se reći i "to nije fer i ne može to tako!"

----------


## tangerina

al slažem se da ništa nije pod svaku cijenu i da treba uzet puno toga u obzir

samo mi je konkretno ova praksa koju je trina iznijela baš mrska, i mislim da je toliko zaživila baš zbog tih kratkoročnih opravdanja, kao ajde jednom šta sad da se mučimo s tom jedinicom mjesecima
to je moj dojam još iz mog školovanja kad je toga bilo ohoho, s djetetom još nisam u tim vodama

----------


## AdioMare

čemu bi se trebalo stati na kraj? markiranju? pa hajde, nemam ništa protiv. ja sam mislila da će toga biti do kad bude svijeta i vijeka  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> a, mislim, život nije fer, ali neću tu rečenicu koristit i slegnut ramenima baš na svaku nepravdu, smije se reći i "to nije fer i ne može to tako!"


ah, pa, neću ni ja sama, a niti ću savjetovati djetetu da se izloži gdje god stigne, nema veze hoće li pobrat mrkvu il batinu.
znači, ne bih ni u kakve krajnosti.

----------


## sirius

> što je fer ili nefer, netko reče da život nije fer. 
> 
> puno stvari treba uzeti u obzir. rekla sam već da nisam tip glavom kroz zid pa da je ne znam koji cilj u pitanju.
> napravila bih, ako gledamo očima roditelja i ako sam ja ta koja odlučuje, onako kako mislim da je najbolje za moje dijete.
> to može biti i da ga pošaljem u školu da dobije jedinicu, i da ga ostavim doma. i da zažmirim na njegovo markiranje i da zakrvim s njim zbog toga.
> ali isključivo ovako ili onako pod svaku cijenu - ne.


Slazem se.
Ne zelim da mi princip bude ispred djeteta.

----------


## Anemona

> što je fer ili nefer, netko reče da život nije fer. 
> 
> puno stvari treba uzeti u obzir. rekla sam već da nisam tip glavom kroz zid pa da je ne znam koji cilj u pitanju.
> napravila bih, ako gledamo očima roditelja i ako sam ja ta koja odlučuje, onako kako mislim da je najbolje za moje dijete.
> to može biti i da ga pošaljem u školu da dobije jedinicu, i da ga ostavim doma. i da zažmirim na njegovo markiranje i da zakrvim s njim zbog toga.
> ali isključivo ovako ili onako pod svaku cijenu - ne.


X

----------


## rehab

Ja sam u srednjoj školi imala profesoricu koja je bila doslovno strah i trepet cijele škole. Starinski tip profesora "Bog zna za 5, ja znam za 4, vi učenici za 3", kad bi prošla hodnikom čula bi se muha kako zuji, da ne govorim kad bi ušla u razred. 
Jednom joj je skoro cijeli razred (ne moj) pobjegao sa sata, nemam pojma kako su se to usudili, a ostalo ih je par.
Sjećam se da je ušla u naš razred, rekla nam da je drugi razred pobjegao sa prethodnog sata i da je tih par što je ostalo ispitala i podijelila im jedinice (nisu bili spremni za ispitivanje).
Njen zaključak je bio, ako cijeli razred bježi, budite solidarni i bježite svi. 
Eto, nitko se nije tome nadao od nje, a ni sama ne znam što bih mislila o tom postupku.

----------


## sirius

Eto, ja mislim da je isfrustrirana egoisticna osoba. :D 
a ti misli sto hoces. :D

----------


## flopica

sad ste mi dale misliti...
ja ovako ko Trina
nisi učila, a štoš, moraš podnijeti posljedicu
i ja ti neću u tome pomoći

a ne znam ni da li je to baš dobro
možda bi bolje poruku shvatila da iznimno stanem uz nju
u takvim slučajevima
ali onda opet  ne bi bila zadovoljna, zbog laži
a to stvarno ne volim
ko će ga znati, valjda sam prekruta...

----------


## magriz

potpis na trinu. mi smo u skoli imali takve. za svaki kontrolni. 
i ne, nije fer. i to treba sankcionirat

----------


## Bubica

pa, tako dijete možeš poštediti dva puta u toku školovanja, sve više je pravilo, a ne iznimka. Naravno da mi principi nisu ispred djeteta, ali granice negdje mora biti...

----------


## spajalica

Ja sam Trina tim. 
To mi dodje kao da ne odem na posao, javim da sam bolesna i ocekujem da me posao ne doceka. 
Radimo svima.samo mesjedju uslugu. Ja bi svoje stitla, kao lavica bi rado bila, ali rasargat ce ih neki copor kad tad. A di cu biti ja?

----------


## Beti3

Ja ne moram govoriti šbbkbb, kod nas je to već bilo.
Redovno sam puštala da ne idu u školu, ako kažu da ne mogu ići. Redovno sam opravdavala markiranja.

Zato što znaju da ih razumijem, nikad nisu pretjerali. Dan, vrlo rijetko dva mjesečno ( nekad ni jedan, naravno ), tu i tamo zadnji sat, vrlo rijetko 2-3 zadnja, a tada je bilo opravdanje tako inovativno, da sam uz smijeh opravdavala razrednici. Ortodont je uglavnom zaslužan za ta opravdanja.

Jednom: Mama, WC je toliko prljav, a ja sam morao s...., ali išao sam radije do kafića, nego da se zarazim  :Smile:  , ili klasika: pa, morao sam je otpratiti, prejaka bura, jugo...
Glavno da su djeca relativno pristojna, uče, zadovoljna su životom, nisu roditelji tamničari.

Ionako izostanu puno kad su bolesni, pa neka im, radije da znam, nego da mi se boje reći-

Iako, ja sam bila jedna od onih koja nikad nije markirala, čemu, kad je u školi zanimljivije nego gljivariti okolo. Nisam bila štreberica, svima sam pomagala.

----------


## cvijeta73

eto, ovo kao beti nikad ne bih radila. niti neću. osjećala bih se skroz glupo i to nisam ja. kako kaže bubica - dva puta u toku školovanja. osnovne. i dva puta u toku srednje :D  nek mu je to kvisko.
ima jedan takav u razredu od j, taj niti jedan test ne piše s ostatkom razreda. to mi je očajno.

----------


## enela

Lako se to rijesi. Takvim izbjegatorima samo treba pripremiti tezi test nego ostatku razreda.

----------


## sirius

Upce ne razumijem zasto bi netko markirao ( i roditelj podrzavao) kod najavljenih testova. Osim ako u jako zgusnuti pa se dijete nije stiglo spremiti za svaki.
meni su najavljeni testovi super, onda ja vodim njegovu brigu i mogu ga natjerati da se pripremi.
meni su koma petominutni , koje prof. najavi usputno na satu prije. 
M. zaboravi na njih , cim zvono zazvoni. 
Ti idu na srecu, i tako ih ne moze markirati jer se na satu iznenadi (" upsic, pa test je danas!").
u svakom slucaju , ne bih podrzavala markiranje najavljenih testova , jer onda dijete nema pojma kad ce ga pitati ili pisati ( a to meni i njemu nosi stres).
ali mi nismo neki primjer, obzirom da dijete ima poteskoca u ucenju.

----------


## Mojca

Moja mama je više puta bila u čudu kad bi došla u školu, ja tonu izostanaka, a svi opravdani... Sve ih opravdala razrednica. Imala sam puno hobija koji su se preklapali sa školom, nisam markirala, samo mi je bilo zanimljivije drugdje, a razrednica je to kužila i dopuštala do odem. 
A radilo se o aktivnostima koje nisu bile vezane za školu. 
Jedne godine sam otišla par dana prije završetka nastavena koncert Joan Baez u Ljubljanu, ona je molila ostale profesore da mi na vrijeme zaključe ocjene, da mogu otići.  :Heart:  Predivna žena je bila.

Dan danas mi je tlaka kad moram biti na poslu, a nešto uzbudljivo se dešava 'vani'... Dok su bila normalnija vremena i šefovi, primjenjivala sam slični model izostanaka.  :Smile:  A sad camim i iskreno patim na poslu.

----------


## In love

Mi smo imali u srednjoj izradjen model markiranja - imali smo jedan pecat na kojem su se mogla mijenjat slova i brojevi pa bi si iskopirali ( isprintali) prazne ispricnice i onda pecatirali dr. Ta i ta i tako. Ne trebam govorit da sam u sr. skoli preboljela sve bolesti koje postoje na planetu zemji. Nije na odmet reci da sam bila u đackom domu pa je sve skupa bilo toliko lakse, i kad bi mama nesto nanjusila ne bi bilo frke jer bi ja bila kilometrima daleko, a do vikenda se vec ohladila... Svasta smo radili, sve ovo sto citam je mala skolica za nas, ponekad se pitam kako sam uopce zavrsila skolu i ostala ziva  :Sad: . Mislim da me moji klinci nece moc samo tako vrtjeti oko prsta jer se svih tih stvari jos jako dobro sjecam i znam da masta moze svasta... I znam da mi klinci nikada nece u đacki dom, no way.  

Znali smo otici stopom iz jednog kraja slovenije na drugi na koncert, prespavati tamo negdje ( u parku, podrumima,...) i drugi dan otici na nastavu popodne. I milijon drugih opasnih stvari, da moja mama zna pola toga pala bi u nesvijest.

----------


## Zuska

> Moja mama je više puta bila u čudu kad bi došla u školu, ja tonu izostanaka, a svi opravdani... Sve ih opravdala razrednica. Imala sam puno hobija koji su se preklapali sa školom, nisam markirala, samo mi je bilo zanimljivije drugdje, a razrednica je to kužila i dopuštala do odem. 
> A radilo se o aktivnostima koje nisu bile vezane za školu. 
> Jedne godine sam otišla par dana prije završetka nastavena koncert Joan Baez u Ljubljanu, ona je molila ostale profesore da mi na vrijeme zaključe ocjene, da mogu otići.  Predivna žena je bila.
> 
> Dan danas mi je tlaka kad moram biti na poslu, a nešto uzbudljivo se dešava 'vani'... Dok su bila normalnija vremena i šefovi, primjenjivala sam slični model izostanaka.  A sad camim i iskreno patim na poslu.


Haha, isto. 
Znala sam imati po 150-200 sati ili više izostanaka, a nikad bolesna, sve slobodne školske i izvanškolske aktivnosti, ako nije htjela raska pravdati, onda bih išla kod direktora, on je volio aktivne učenike  :Smile:  

Imala sam u trećem srednje jednu fazu hvatanja vitamina D, a u četvrtom ljubavnu fazu, ali nisu toliko utjecale na broj izostanaka kao te aktivnosti.

----------


## cipelica

opravdati jednom, dvaput u toku školovanja to mi je ok. posebno ako znaš da ti je dijete odgovorno i obično svoje obaveze izvršava na vrijeme. redovito opravdavati nemar za mene je roditeljski promašaj

----------


## Zuska

Potpis na cipelicu.

----------


## suncokret

> ali, adiomare, onaj koji ne nauči i ode u školu i dobije 1 ima posljedicu, tu jedinicu ako i ispravi na 5, to je onda 3
> a onaj koji taj dan ne nauči, ostane kući, nauči idući tjedan ili mjesec, dobije 5 i ima 5
> u tome je nepravda
> 
> iako teoretski bar, na kraju bi trebali imat isto znanje, ali nije to fax, ocjenjuje se kontinuitet i spremnost, a ovi koji ne dođu su kao zezli sistem


konačna se ocjena ne mora izvoditi kao aritmetička sredina-ako je netko dobio 1, pa naučio za 5, to je 5, a nikako 3. cilj je škole znanje, a ne skupljanje ocjena.
ali vjerujem da to nije svugdje tako.
inače, što se tiče nedolaska na testove-jednom se naučiti mora, pa je dijete bolje učiti da svoje obaveze ne odgađa previše i konstantno. ali ako se to dogodi koji put mislim da nije smak svijeta-posebno ako se radi o profesoru koji ne ocjenjuje stvarno znanje nego izvodi konačnu ocjenu kao aritmetičku sredinu svih ocjena.

----------


## Bubica

jel znaš da e-dnevnik sada izbacuje automatski za svaki predmet aritmetičku sredinu upisanih ocjena? Pitam se, čemu to?

----------


## tangerina

ja ne znam kako je sad običaj
ali kad sam ja išla u školu, moji su profesori većinom tupili da ocjena nije samo za krajnje znanje, nego za rad tokom cijele godine, tako nešto
meni to isto nije tad imalo smisla, ali većina je računala aritmetičke sredine

----------


## jelena.O

samo pitanje dal profači smiju dijeliti ocjene koje se ne poklapaju s aritmetičkom sredinom ako škola ima e-dnevnik

----------


## Anemona

> opravdati jednom, dvaput u toku školovanja to mi je ok. posebno ako znaš da ti je dijete odgovorno i obično svoje obaveze izvršava na vrijeme. redovito opravdavati nemar za mene je roditeljski promašaj


X

----------


## Bubica

> samo pitanje dal profači smiju dijeliti ocjene koje se ne poklapaju s aritmetičkom sredinom ako škola ima e-dnevnik


mogu
baš zato i ne kužim čemu taj dodatak u e-dnevniku, prošle godine ga nije bilo

----------


## Bodulica

malo mi je smiješno kad mame male dječice misle kako njihovi nikad neće ovo ili ono jer su sad tako dragi i odgovorni. eh, kako se u pubertetu stvari znaju izokrenuti da ne povjeruješ da je to isto dijete koje si do tad odgajao. moji su mi dovoljan primjer. sin većinu oš superodlikaš, odgovoran, redovit na treninzima, utakmice vikendom, čak je i po novinama počeo izlaziti kao mladi talent u tom sportu i onda dođe 2. srednje nakon što je prvi prošao više nego uspješno i totalno se preokrene. nije više htio ići na treninge, uhvatio se s nekom ekipom jedne on line igrice i razvio totalnu ovisnost. doma smo vodili rat oko toga, stavljali šifre, micali komp i laptop iz kuće i onda bi on sa tih svojih par kompanjona bježao s nastave u obližnju igraonicu igrati tu istu igricu.  :Rolling Eyes:  srećom ga je vadila inteligencija pa bi svo gradivo nekako savladavao i prolazio je bez većih problema. al bome je nama živce pojeo u tom periodu. i nekako je uvijek pazio da mu broj neopravdanih ne prijeđe onu kritičnu brojku kad bi te mogli izbaciti iz škole. mi nismo ništa opravdavali osim onda kad je stvarno bio bolestan ili kad smo imali smrtni slučaj u obitelji. 

kćer je bila totalno drugačija. kao mala strašno razigrana i neorganizirana. ono, totalno s glavom u oblacima. nemalo joj se puta dogodilo da mi 5 min. prije nego treba u školu samo saopći da je zaboravila neki domaći rad ili da je trebalo nešto kupiti ili nabaviti za likovni. više puta nas je učiteljica zvala da dođemo po nju jer se žalila kako je boli glava ili trbuh i kako ne može biti na nastavi. kad bi stigle doma odma bi misteriozno ozdravila. isto je relativno lako savladavala gradivo, ali kudikamo sporije od brata. i onda se u višim razredima, a pogotovo u srednjoj skroz promijenila. toliko je postala odgovorna da mi je to nekad išlo i na živce. o njenoj školi nisam uoće morala voditi nikakvu brigu, a uz nju je imala i neke vanškolske aktivnosti te još i natjecanja i u svemu je bila dosta uspješna. markirala je s jednom frendicom samo jednom i to mi je istog dana odmah priznala i strašno ju je to bilo uzrujalo da sam je ja morala smirivati i govoriti kako to nije ništa strašno i neće svijet stati radi toga. par puta je kolektivno otišla s drugima sa sata jer je većina  razreda tako odlučila iako po njenom i nisu imali baš neki opravdani razlog. tu bi se uglavnom solidalizirala i to uz moju i tatinu podršku, ali je zato u većini drugih stvari bila izraziti individualac i nikad nije bila povodljivog karaktera (za razliku od matere joj  :Grin: ) što joj nekad bilo i teško jer je totalno odudarala od okoline pa joj to srednjoškolsko vrijeme nije baš ostalo u lijepoj uspomeni.

o sebi ću samo reći da sam se napunila sunca valjda za cijeli život.  :Cool:   a bome sam i popila kava i kava po zadimljenim kafićima za vrijeme nastave. još mi je otegotna okolnost bila što je stara radila u istoj školi pa bi je kolege uglavnom odma izvjestile o mom izostanku. bilo je i kazni i zabrana i svega, ali ja sam bila tvrdoglava ko magarac. a bila sam nekad tako obećavajuća klinka. odgovorna, marljiva, odlikašica... do srednje. za čoporativno bježanje sam bila uvijek među prvima. možda baš zato što sam bila profina kćer pa sam se pošto poto htjela uklopiti. u 4. srednje sam dogurala do ukora pred isključenje, ali sam se onda ipak zadnjih mjesec dana skulirala pa sam ipak maturirala u 9. mjesecu. u roku nisam mogla jer me iz tjelesnog bacio na popravni zato što nisam skoro nikad bila na satu, a ako i jesam onda bi grijala klupu jer sam gotovo uvijek imala neki "zdravstveni" problem. jednom je čovjek dobronamjerno savjetovao mojoj mami da me vodi kod ginekologa jer očito imam neki poremećaj kad mi menzis skoro nikad ne prestaje. bolje da više ne pišem  :Grin:

----------


## tanja_b

Već ste se pomalo odmakle od teme kolektivnog markiranja, ali me malo bocnulo ono o "ulizicama", pa ipak moram komentirati.
Srećom, u mom razredu u srednjoj nije bilo takvih grupnih aktivnosti - tko je htio markirati, markirao je za sebe. U osnovnoj se sjećam situacije u 7. razredu, kad je nastavnica francuskog kasnila na sat, pa su svi pobjegli iz razreda, ono - ajmo probat markiranje.
Ta nastavnica je bila užasno antipatična, meni (i većini drugih) je stravično išla na živce (nisam bila kao sin od Peterlin kojem je predmet bio dragocjen za markiranje  :Wink:  ), ali nisam htjela bježati iz principa. Ne da joj se uližem, jer mi tako što nije bilo ni u peti, nego jer sam taj postupak smatrala djetinjastim i blesavim.
Nisam bila sama - ostalo je još nekolicina, koji su imali valjda neke svoje razloge. Ne sjećam se više.
U svakom slučaju, od ulizivanja nije bilo ni U. 

E sad, moje dijete je još premalo u školi za takve ideje (tek je 4. razred, nije ga još dohvatio pubertet i ostale radosti), a da li će se i kad će se naći u takvoj situaciji - nemam pojma što bih mogla očekivati od njega. A bogme ni od sebe. Mislim da mu ipak ne bih pljeskala za grupno markiranje  :Grin:   ali ipak moram pričekati da zaista to i doživim.

----------


## Beti3

> eto, ovo kao beti nikad ne bih radila. niti neću. osjećala bih se skroz glupo i to nisam ja. kako kaže bubica - dva puta u toku školovanja. osnovne. i dva puta u toku srednje :D  nek mu je to kvisko.
> ima jedan takav u razredu od j, taj niti jedan test ne piše s ostatkom razreda. to mi je očajno.


Nikad ne reci nikad, kad su vlastita djeca u pitanju.  :Smile:  Vidjet ćeš.

I nisu oni ostajali doma radi testova ili ispitivanja, jednostavno ne žele ići, bio razlog nevrijeme ili tko zna kakav unutarnji razlog. Škola nije posao. imaju pravo ne ići, ako ne mogu. Život je samo jedan. No, naravno da nema puno onih koji razmišljaju poput mene. 
Meni ti testovi uopće nisu bitni. Bitno je znati i upiti znanje, ocjene su manje bitne. Lijepo mi je vidjeti peticu, naravno, kao i svakom roditelju, lijepo mi je kad su uspješni, ali i ako nisu, ja sam tu da im pomognem u svemu. I, dobro ispadaju uz moj labavi pristup  :Smile:  

Vjerujem da nekoj djeci treba čvrsta ruka, iako to ne bih ni slučajno primijenjivala kod vlastite.

ps. moje petice kroz cijelo školovanje danas ne vrijede baš ništa, oni kojima sam pomagala da dobiju dvojku, danas su na položajima, ja nisam. Naravno da sam tome sama kriva, jer me baš briga za položaj.

----------


## palčica

Moji nisu baš bili za markiranja i opravdavanja iako sam uvijek bila uzorna i odlikašica. 
Doduše i buntovno sam se, u zaleđu svojih uspjeha i pohvala, borila za prava marginaliziranih učenika i ispravljala tamo neke za mene nepravde. No, imala sam tetu koja bi me od vrtićke dobi znala pokupiti puno ranije i priuštiti mi super zabavan dan. Ili bih prespavala kod nje i ona bi mi umjesto odlaska u školu pekla palačinke i mi bismo uživale. I to je radila i u osnovnoj školi, a u srednjoj mi je mama isto znala priuštiti - ne često, ne lako, ali popustila bi, ponekad. 
Nekidan mi se susjeda žalila da joj je sin odlikaš premoren i da si užasno fale zbog njezinog rada u smjenama. Kao mama, ne prosvjetar, predložila sam joj jedan takav palačinka radni dan.  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

beti, mislim da za ovo mogu mirne duše reći - nikad  :Grin: 
škola im za sad, a vjerujem da će tako biti i nadalje, ne predstavlja niti opterećenje, niti muku niti su umorni.
i, pokraj tako mizernih obaveza koje inače imaju, bome škola im je obaveza i veća nego posao. 
ne bih bila to ja kad bih ih učila da škola nije važna. meni, nama, je - važna. jako važna.

----------


## Lili75

Potpuno identicno razmisljam kao cvijeta.i skola nam je jakooooo vazna odnosno obrazovanje.

----------


## Beti3

cvijeto, važna ti je škola ili znanje? Važan je papir ili ono što je iza tog papira? Tj.tko.  :Smile:  

Ne kažem da sam u pravu, ali meni se činilo da je uzeti ih na krstarenje dva tjedna ( tjedan praznika, tjedan škole) vrednije za njihovo znanje i život ,nego sjediti u klupi. 
Umjetnost, povijest, geografija, fizika ( kretanje broda, uz mehaniku proizvodnje energije...), kemija ( proizvodnja pitke vode od mora, bazeni-puni su kemijskih tvari  :Smile:   ), upoznavanje novih kultura, biologija...
Ili tjedan dana na takmičenju sa vanškolskom aktivnošću, povratak sa medaljama. vrijedi li?

Vjerujem da i tjedan skijanja vrijedi izostanka, iako ne skijamo. Naučiti iz knjiga se uvijek može. Profesori su bili na našoj strani što se takvih izostanka tiče. 

 Pa i upijanje D vitamina na plaži, ako je jednom-dva puta...neka ih. Samo da nije cigareta, pića, droga. Ljubav i seks..., smatram da sam dala dobre temelje o postupanju s time, valjda. No, kod slomljenog srca mi je bilo jako teško, kao da je i moje slomljeno.

Rastemo mi s njima, mijenjamo se. Davno sam rekla, nikad neću reći nikad. Ponekad me divno iznenade, ali ponekad, uf, ali, mogu ja to, mogu i gotovo.

----------


## čokolada

Ja sam bila cijepljena i protiv  samog razmišljanja da bih markirala - sjećam se da su u 8.r. jednom svi kolektivno zbrisali, a ja sam ostala u razredu s dvjema curama (jedna s PP, druga štreberica br.1 u cijeloj školi) jer sam se osjećala kao da mi je netko naredio da skočim  u močvaru s krokodilima, dakle nikakva samosvijest ili samopouzdanje, nego strah da ću iznevjeriti (meni inače jako dragog) nastavnika. 
Kasnije sam ponekad sama markirala u 3.srednje jer je usmjerenje bilo teško, razumijevanje razrednice nikakvo, a spremala sam se za prijemni.
Zato danas, jednom-dvaput godišnje napišem ispričnicu (odličnim) gimnazijalcima, ako me zamole jer ih vidim preopterećene i neispavane (4x tjedno su u gl.školi po pola dana).

----------


## cvijeta73

beti, prvo pišeš o unutarnjim razlozima i nevremenu, život je samo jedan i to, škola nije posao, imaju pravo ne ići, a onda o krstarenju. mislim da sam napisala već da nisam što se toga tiče kruta. dala primjer čak  :Grin:  




> cvijeto, važna ti je škola ili znanje? Važan je papir ili ono što je iza tog papira? Tj.tko.


a ovo...važan mi je papir, da. a o tome jel mi važno tko je iza papira mislim da je bespredmetno raspravljati.gel, oni to mogu, mogu s lakoćom, da je drugačije, i ja bih drugačije razmišljala.

----------


## Elly

Meni ponekad moja "ide na zivce" koliko je (barem u ovom periodu) savjesna. 
Namjerno stavljam " - jer znam da mi zapravo ne ide na zivce i da je savjesnost pohvalna, ali ne volim kad se moramo oko necega raspravljati, to me bas iscrpi. 

Jucer dodje doma iz skole, kaze jos od podneva ju boli glava. Sve jace i jace. Zadace i ponavljanja za danas ima puno, a sve mora ostaviti u 18 da bi otisla na balet, s kojeg bi dosla doma u 20:30. 
Kaze, "Idem se leci, probudi me u 16h, da imam dva sata ucenja.".
Probudim ju, a ona, vidim da je koma. Cak je uzela i paracetamol-sirup protiv glavobolje (inace pokusava glavobolju otkloniti spavanjem, ovo je mislim prvi puta da je za glavobolju uzela lijek). 
I ponudim joj da preskoci taj dan baletnu skolu - ako se uspije oporaviti, nece izostati sutra iz skole i sa baleta (btw ja sam doma s laringitisom tako da je moguce i od mene nesto pokupila, nisam znala u kojem smjeru ce se ta glavobolja razvijati). 
A ona tuzna i ocajna. U dvije godine nije propustila nijednu lekciju baletnoj skoli, a sada hoce! Tuga pregolema...
A istovremeno zna da imaju rad na spicama i da ne bi mogla podnijeti "tutnanje" spica po parketu koliko ju glava boli.

Uglavnom, na jedvite jade je dosla do zakljucka da su joj to popodne i vecer potrebni da se oporavi. 

Pomogla sam tako da sam joj procitala naglas poglavlje iz Odiseje, pa mi ga je ona prepricala, onda je paracetamol poceo djelovati pa je malo dosla k sebi, zavrsila ostatak zadace, vecerala, isla leci. 
Jutros se osjeca odlicno, ima dva sata tjelesnog, puna je snage i veseli se sto ce na balet popodne. 

Ponekad mi se cini da ne poznaju vlastite granice, kada su za nesto zagrijani.

----------


## marta

Meni se ne čini, nego sam sigurna da ne znaju, ili ne žele priznati vlastite granice kad je u pitanju nešto što vole i žele.

----------


## Elly

> Meni se ne čini, nego sam sigurna da ne znaju, ili *ne žele priznati vlastite granice* kad je u pitanju nešto što vole i žele.


Mislim da je kod moje ovo. 
Uporna i tvrdoglava. :upomoc!:  :Grin:

----------

